#ubuntustudio 2010-10-18
<Guest51810> how to i install the realtime kernel on my eeepc without installing ubuntustudio?
<Guest51810> it's too much for my eeepc
<Guest51810> hi, btw
<persia> Which release of Ubuntu are you running?
<nevyn> just add the ubuntustudio source and install the bits you need
<persia> nevyn, There is no ubuntustudio source.
<persia> Ubuntu Studio is just a flavour of Ubuntu.  Same repositories, etc.
<nevyn> oh. right and there's an ubuntustudio metapackage/task..
<nevyn> it used to be a seperate PPA I thought anyway.
<persia> Never was.  There was a special repository back in 2007 for a bit, but that was before PPAs.
<nevyn> ok back in 2007 is still recent history in my world.
<persia> Only there for something like 2 months, but sure :)
<Guest51810> ah..i thought so
<Guest51810> was llooking for realtime or low latency kernel
<Guest51810> found but now don't have time to fiddle with it
<Guest51810> lmms said no rt kkernel present
<Guest51810> falk something has rt kernel links, latter, tx
<jordi_> hi
<jordi_> how to install ati proietary drivers in ubuntu studio 10.01?
<jordi_> 10.10*
<mikko__> I upgraded to 10.10 from an studio install and now a few days later I have started getting stuttering or no audio playback either through the internal soundcard on my macbook or my NI Audio 4DJ, both with hydrogen running with jack and without jack running wen playing ogg's and mp3's any help apreciated
<midoubleko> stuttering seems to have miraculously been cured by my messing around
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-19
<mossby> Figured if anyone knew, you guys would... what's the status on a RT kernel in Meerkat?  is there a preferred or suggested workaround?
<persia> The person who has been maintaining the RT kernels decided not to do it anymore, because it was more than a one-person job.
<Monona> Some flash videos aren't working in Firefox (youtube is, vimeo isn't).  I've updated my system, installed and run flash-aid add-on, and still no go.  Any suggestions?  I'm using Hardy 8.04
<persia> I'd recommend upgrading to lucid as a first step, and not using anything like flash-aid
<persia> Install adobe-flashplugin (from Canonical's partner repo), or flashplugin-installer (from multiverse)
<persia> Those ought work a lot better.
<Monona> Yeah, I've only just got a stable audio production platform, and I kinda don't want to lose it.
<Monona> I'll try those.
<holstein> Monona: dual boot
<holstein> install a lucid or maverick beside it
<persia> Worth thinking about an upgrade to lucid anyway: hardy support for desktop-level stuff (including Studio) ends come April.
<Monona> holstein: Let's see if these other plugins work.  I'd rather just boot into one setup if I can.
<persia> I'm not sure those are available for hardy: might be, might not be.
<Monona> persia: How's rt-kernel stuff in Lucid?  Like I said, it's taken me a while to get this setup working, and I'm worried an upgrade would involve rehashing all the what-not.
 * holstein doesnt even have flash on the audio production box
<Monona> Although I suppose a dual boot would be ok to test stuff.
<holstein> the -rt kernel is the one from karmic
<persia> I think -rt in lucid is best-effort in a PPA, but that's still more than hardy which is what-you-have-today-with-no-security-fixes
<holstein> plenty of PPA realtime kernels too
<holstein> works great
<Monona> What does PPA mean?
<persia> holstein, Are there really plenty of them?  Would it be possible to get the multiple people working on them to make one master one?
<holstein> persia: between abogain and falks PPA
<persia> Monona, PPA is a means by which Launchpad lets anyone make an archive.  No promises, no guarantees, but there's stuff there that is different from what's in the regular repos.
<persia> holstein, I think that's the same code.
<holstein> is now
<holstein> falks used to be patched for the proprietary graphics drivers
<holstein> but i think abogani added that as well
<holstein> persia: but yeah, i guess thats all the same kernel
<holstein> still, works great for me Monona
<holstein> i use lucid with falktx's ppa added
<Monona> persia: Ah, ok.  Like repositories but not official.
<persia> Monona, Right.  Very much not official, but present.
<holstein> no reason not to run lucid instead of hardy
<Monona> holstein: Yeah, I'm just frustrated with having to keep tweaking stuff.  Everything was working fine, but somewhere in the last month flash got borked.
<persia> The point being that if you really need supported realtime, you should stick with hardy, except you should be aware that support for desktop environments for hardy ends in April.
<holstein> theres a meta-package now
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Monona> I mean, it's interesting learning how all this stuff works, but I just kinda want it to work.
<holstein> i find lucid as stable as hardy was
<holstein> if not more
<Monona> Yeah, I've got that package.  Good to know that Lucid is stable.  That's LTS, right?
<holstein> you must be back at like ardour 2.1 or something too
<holstein> Monona: LTS :)
<holstein> Monona: download a lucid live CD
<holstein> and check your hardware
<Monona> I only just last night actually figured out how to use ardour.  Courtesy #opensourcemusicians.
<holstein> Monona: OH
<holstein> yeah, just go ahead and get lucid then
<holstein> if your just starting to learn anyways
<holstein> thats my vote :)
<holstein> however
<holstein> flash videos sometimes just dont work
<holstein> for me
<holstein> its a good thing that i dont care
<Monona> Well, I've got my jack and puredata and seq24 and hydrogen all playing nicely with my Fast Track and Ozone.
<holstein> AH
<holstein> with that madfuload package?
<Monona> Yeah, that's the one.  I'm more worried about that getting messed up.  Lots of troubleshooting.
<holstein> sounds like your looking around for your cake
<holstein> and hoping you can eat it ;)
<Monona> I should try a dual boot into Lucid, just to see.  Thing is, then the little time I have for making sounds turns into browsing ubuntu forums.
<Monona> Oh, I've got my cake.  At least until April...
<holstein> eitherway, i say, dont let flash decide anything for you
<Monona> Yeah, I hear you.  Just there's fun stuff on vimeo. :-(
<persia> Monona, Everything you listed is only going to have better driver support in lucid.
<holstein> you can always try with a lucid live CD
<holstein> and see how hard it is to get your gear running
<Monona> persia: Even the m-audio stuff?  It seemed like the Ozone was only barely supported.
<holstein> should be totally easier
<holstein> i got an maudio tranisit
<holstein> used to be a bit of a pain
<holstein> now its just sudo apt-get install madfuload
<Monona> holstein:  That sounds reasonable.  Just gotta find a blank cd somewhere in these stacks...
<persia> Monona, The key is that lucid has newer, updated, drivers, which tend to work on more hardware.  If newer drivers break HW, folk tend to file bugs and try to fix with more attention than when HW just isn't supported yet.
<persia> But, yeah, play with a LiveCD first.  make sure the low-level stuff works.
<Monona> How's nvidia support in Lucid?  Last I checked rt-kernel and nvidia weren't playing nicely.
<persia> They still don't.
<persia> But they don't for hardy either, if I remember correctly.
<persia> Problem mostly being that nvidia's binary stuff isn't realtime-safe.
<Monona> Nope.  I don't really need the video stuff anyway.
<Monona> What does that mean?  (just curious)
<Monona> binary stuff =/= realtime-safe
<persia> It was my understanding (and I haven't researched this in a couple years) that nvidia's kernel modules didn't support being interrupted mid-action because something else needed the timeslice.
<persia> Might be fixed, but it would surprise me, as it would reduce observed graphics performance *and* isn't required for mainline linux compatibility.
<Monona> Ah.  Gotcha.  Nvidia drivers are mostly useful for gaming and higher-end video production stuff, right?  I never dug too deeply into what they actually did.
<persia> They render and blit exceedingly fast.
<persia> Good for gaming, video processing, video production, certain sorts of off-CPU computation, etc.
<persia> I suppose someone could write some CUDA filters for audio, although I don't know if anyone has.
<Monona> Yeah, stuff I don't so much need.  What's CUDA?
<persia> http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_home_new.html
<persia> Basically, using the GPU as a co-processor for non-graphics stuff (say, as an extra DSP bank or something)
<Monona> Sounds interesting, but for the time being I'm ok keeping my processing on the old-fashioned CPU. :-D
<holstein> well
<holstein> for us
<holstein> audio guys
<holstein> running audio plugins over there would be cool
<persia> Yeah, well, lots of other places to play also :)
<Monona> Makes sense.  I think I've got a little while to go before I'm at that point.  I'm mostly pretty stoked to have stuff consistently working.
<Monona> Now I gotta actually sit down to make tunes.
<holstein> its a good feeling Monona
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i know that feeling too
<Monona> Seriously.
<holstein> its like 'now what'
<persia> holstein, if you're interested, something like http://www.fixstars.com/en/products/gigaaccel180/ is another attractive sort of target (and probably has better linux support)
<Monona> I started using ubuntu about 3 years ago, and finally got everything working July-ish.
<holstein> persia: COOL
<holstein> thats getting bookmarked
<holstein> Monona: i did a gradual change over
<holstein> i ran a laptop for day to day use for years
<holstein> and just gradually added jobs for linux to do
<Monona> persia:  Again, over my head.  What's that gizmo good for?
<holstein> i blew out my last ntfs partition about a year ago
<persia> Monona, high-speed dedicated processing.
<persia> FixStars used to have a a few add-in cards with nVidia chips, which is why I looked there to get a URL, but they appear to have discontinued them outside Japan.
<Monona> holstein: Yeah, I switched totally to Ubuntu and got started figuring out audio production at the same time.  My budget is pretty much in the $0-FLOSS range.
<Monona> persia: Yeah, probably past what would be useful for me right now.  My buddy's got a system he's cooling with liquid nitrogen, but I figure I should learn to mix down tracks before I take any more leaps into hardware upgrading.
<persia> Monona, It's very unlikely stuff like that is useful, especially because I don't think we have any software that takes advantage of it, beyond the vendor SDKs.
<Monona> Interesting stuff, tho.
<Monona> persia: Yeah, nowhere I'm looking go anytime soon.  Although liquid nitrogen is pretty cool.
<persia> Oh, it is indeed.
<Monona> :-D
<Monona> persia: What sort of production do you use Ubuntu for?
<persia> I mostly just play with soundscapes.  Most of my experience with real audio production has not involved computers as part of the production process.
<holstein> persia: you do live DJ type stuff?
<Monona> Soundscapes as in how?
<persia> holstein, No, if I use prerecorded samples, they're just my own aquired sounds.
<persia> Monona, So, you go record some things (I tend to mostly use impacts in various rooms).
<Monona> I've been interested in using field recordings as source material for other productions (that's what i'm trying to do in pure data), but I've only recently started getting into folks making compositions from them.
<persia> Then you put it through effects systems with feedback and delay to make the sounds more complex or different.
<Monona> Yeah, that's really interesting to me.
<persia> Then you loop it, or use MIDI to trigger samples, and maybe some knobs and buttons to change the effects.
<Monona> What kind of set up do you have for that?
<persia> I don't preserve what I do: I just play.
<Monona> Ah, right on.
<Monona> So you're using recordings that you're making live as source material?
<persia> Yes, although most of my "recordings" are me hitting a mic with something hard once.
<persia> impacts reverb in the real space, then the reverb profile creates frequency patterns which can be adjusted in effects systems (freq shift, band filters, loops, etc.). which then can be fed back into each other to achieve multichannel sound that varies over time.
<persia> But what I do is not something that tends to result in anything like "music".  The closest I got was once working with sooprelooper to generate enough harmonics to hit 120 bpm, which resulted in something someone else said "sounds like bad lounge music without the guitar".
<Monona> Ha.
<Monona> That's great.
<Monona> It sounds like really interesting stuff.
<persia> I guess.  Just set up some effects filters with jackrack, chain them up (don't forget delays) with patchage, and say "Hello" into your mic.
<persia> Connect some of the controllables to controls (qcontrol works if you don't have a control surface), and fiddle a bit.  Use a loop tool if you want to havea  backing track (or hydrogen if you want a real rhythm section)
<Monona> You have any recordings?  I'm intrigued...
<Monona> I've been playing with heavily processed (mostly) field recordings in puredata, and I'm curious as to what other folks are doing on the more adventurous side of DSP.
<persia> I don't record it.  It's just noise, mostly.  Sometimes interesting sounds or rhythms, but nothing that is worth saving.
<Monona> Do you use the same fx/etc setup for your sound and just play with the presets, or change that up as well?  I've always been into how even just basic delay can totally alter a sound.
<persia> I never use the same setup twice: most of why I don't explain what I use in detail comes because it's really a matter of which apps catch my fancy that day.
<merethan> Hi all
<merethan> Maverick Meerkat Studio is already released
<merethan> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.10/release/
<merethan> But the download page http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads still points to 10.04
<merethan> Webadmin around?
<persia> no, which is the main issue.
<persia> The web admin hasn't been around since release.
<persia> the project leader has been hunting him down :)
<jure_> where can I get the real-time kernel for vanilla ubuntu?
<persia> jure_, The person who was maintaining the realtime kernels has stopped doing so.  Needs someone else to start maintaining them (or a team to form to maintain them)
<jure_> does that ... does that mean ... I'll have to compile the kernel myself?
<persia> If you want realtime, probably, unless you can find someone else who will.
<merethan> persia, the release is stable and all?
<merethan> BTW, does Ubuntu Studio not have a RT kernel by default?
<merethan> When doing MIDI that's not precisely an requirement but it really does improve performance.
<merethan> Since my MIDI is on an USB2 wire, I need the least possible delay I can get..
<astraljava> merethan: No RT or alike kernel for Maverick.
<merethan> shite
<merethan> I 'll try it out anyway
<jure_> how to cat output to the speakers?
<jure_> cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/snd/pciC0D0c returns "file descriptor in bad state"
<persia> jure_, Try `pacat`
<jure_> haha :)
<jure_> sounds like heavy rain
<merethan> In the OSS days cat worked too
<merethan> OSS is already back in town for a while already BTW
<persia> cat > /dev/dsp still works if one turns on OSS compatibility, but it's lots less flexible.
<obengdako> hi my qjackctl does not start some kind of ibus error
<merethan> dbus?
<jure_> so, I need to set SND_REQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT to y? or is m enough?
<jure_> hm, seems like I can't access this option via menuconfig
<jure_> hm, I forced it in. wonder what will happen ...
<astraljava> The universe most likely bursts.
<jure_> with a hacked kernel, you never know.
<merethan> Or maybe it will freeze solid because of the coolness.
<jure_> anyway, if I don't make it on the next reboot, it's been nice hanging out here, guys
<astraljava> jure_: Take care. :D
<researcher1> how to convert .flv file into .3gp
<researcher1> hello
<astraljava> researcher1: Did you try google? First hit with keywords "convert flv into 3gp ubuntu" seems to give quite an acceptable answer...
<researcher1> astraljava: ok.Im trying
 * merethan is buring the ISO
<merethan> researcher1, Arista is a reasonable encoder front-end
<researcher1> merethan: im trying
<merethan> Obviously VLC can do the job too
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-20
<hagisbasheruk> just downoading  Ubuntu Studio right now but what kernel would work best for live midi keyboard with soft synths ,preempt kernel,lowlatency kernel,realtime kernel ?
<Blank__> hagisbasheruk, realtime would be best but it seems to affect some (proprietary) video drivers
<hagisbasheruk> i have x3100/gma 960 i think
<Blank__> hmm, what brand is that?
<hagisbasheruk> Intel
<Blank__> ah
<Blank__> well that should be fine
<persia> Depending on the synth, you might be fine with generic.
<Blank__> i haven't heard of problems with the rt kernel and intel
<Blank__> persia's right though
<persia> Most synths don't need the entire processor for a relatively new chip.
<persia> If you're using something like fluidsynth with a soundfont, you *definitely* don't need realtime.
<hagisbasheruk> good stuff :) never tried studio for long in the past but deciding to give it aother go
<Blank__> from what i've seen lately, you don't need to change kernel, as the generic can do per-process pre-emption
<Blank__> and the latency isn't really that bad
<hagisbasheruk> also i may want to do some realtime dsp processing for software defined radio tranciever
<persia> Try that with generic.  If it's not tight enough, then change the kernel.
<persia> The key is to focus on trying first, then changing kernels: focus on the kernel first leads to more effort than you need,.
<hagisbasheruk> okay and thanks
<Blank__> i've heard that the realtime kernel has some problems with power-saving features etc
<Blank__> something about it being a bit of a hack
<Blank__> so probably best to start with the generic and yeah, work your way up if you feel it would improve something
<hagisbasheruk> well i really don't  use power saving anyway :)
<hagisbasheruk> thanks persia and Blank__
<Blank__> no problem, good luck hagisbasheruk
<hagisbasheruk> i'll start off with EnergyXT as i know that program well and they have a Linux version and i own a key for it , then i'll progress to the open source stuff later
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-21
<syrius> what is studio ubuntu's default system font?
<syrius> isn't it ariel?
<AutoStatic> No, it's probably Deja Vu Sans
<AutoStatic> Like in vanilla Ubuntu
<AutoStatic> Definitely not Arial
<AutoStatic> That's a Microsoft font
<syrius> yeah though so
<syrius> yeah I think it is that
<syrius> maybe it was at 9 font size
<syrius> instead of ten
<syrius> then ten for the appilcation windows
<jussi> which version? I would guess its the ubuntu font for the latest version
<merethan> Hi all
<astraljava> o/
<merethan> I am trying out UStudio for a day now but don't really get it's sound system. There's ALSA, which is essentially drivers and mixer interface. There's PulseAudio, to make audio transport more flexible and making it possible to change volumes per application. And there's Jack, for virtually wiring stuff together. So far so good. But how it interacts is a bit unclear to me.
<merethan> Jack seems to claim the the sound device in ALSA, is this right?
<merethan> In other words, when Jack is active, ALSA (and thus the hardware) is not available to anyone else. Is that right and supposed to be that way?
<AutoStatic> Hello merethan, PulseAudio and JACK are both sound daemons
<AutoStatic> And only one sound daemon at a time can claim a backend, which is ALSA
<_jay> not getting much from google- what is the ppa url for ubuntu studio 10.10?
<astraljava> _jay: I'm not sure there is one. Lemme check.
<_jay> ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/ppa/ubuntu maverick main is giving me a 404
<_jay> thanks
<astraljava> _jay: Yeah, ubuntustudio team doesn't have a PPA. ubuntustudio-dev does, but no maverick dist for that either.
<_jay> ah, I will try the dev one, thanks
<_jay> hmmm no wacom-tools in it tho, too bad- any reports on how medion tablets work in studio?
<astraljava> I have no idea, never worked with those devices.
<_jay> ok, thanks- trying some hacks, wish me luck
<clave> hello, someone who speaks spanish?
<clave> i cant use my wifi with linux-rt, but in the 2.6 i can; how can I solve this?
<astraljava> clave: Could it be a module issue? If I recall correctly, -rt is a vanilla kernel with rt patch, so might not include all the modules a generic ubuntu kernel provides.
<clave> and how can I fix it?
<astraljava> clave: What's your wifi chip?
<clave> atheros ar5009 (ar928x)
<astraljava> Meh... I have trouble finding the exact module name. If you could, boot with the generic, with which wireless works, do `lsmod' and see what module is loaded. Should probably begin with "ath". Then boot back to -rt, and do `sudo modprobe <module>'.
<astraljava> Might give an error, but we'll get further that way.
<clave> mmmm the problem is :S I dont know what is a lsmod and how can I sudo modprobe
<clave> if you can spend a little time i can learn very fast
<astraljava> clave: They're command line commands.
<astraljava> clave: You open a terminal, and run them there.
<clave> and with sudomodprobe i can start new module?
<astraljava> clave: Yep.
<clave> ok
<clave> astraljava thankyou
<clave> i had a problem with my connection thats why i left so quickly, thankyou, now i will go to see the modules see ya
<clave> hello?
<astraljava> clave: Yes?
<clave> it didnt work =(
<astraljava> clave: Right, somewhat expected, as the module isn't installed in the kernel module tree. What was the module name?
<clave> there are four modules here (2.6) and I can use wireless, but in rt, there are 3; the last one "led_class" is used here by ath9k, there wasnt a "led_class" but i wrote 'sudo modprobe led_class' the module started, and wifi was still unable to connect or see any wireless signal
<astraljava> clave: Oh, so not a module thing then.
<clave> what else can it be?
<astraljava> clave: I'm afraid I have no idea. Ask around, try the forums and mailing lists, as you will most likely reach a wider audience that way.
<clave> thanks
<astraljava> clave: Also try the plain ubuntu channels, some people might use rt kernel but not hang around on studio channels.
<clave> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-22
<fractauralmotif> hi all, I just installed ubuntu studio, and am having trouble getting sound to work -- have 2 sound cards, basic system sounds work fine, game sounds work fine, but none of the nice audio tools & synthesizers work
<fractauralmotif> in particular, they all seem to want /dev/dsp, and I don't have a /dev/dsp
<fractauralmotif> any suggestions?
<fractauralmotif> anyone familiar with how to use padsp?
<jussi> fractauralmotif: its a bit of a quiet time and not many around. please hang around for a few hours, hopefully someone wakes up
<jussi> fractauralmotif: feel free to also ask in #ubuntu, although thats a more general channel
<clave> hello, .... there is a way to edit mp3 or wma in ardour?
<persia> Most folk use audacity for that.  I suppose you could use some audio file as an input track, and then apply filters to it, and generate an output track, which ends up being sorta like editing.
<clave> mmmm ok... thankyou
<clave> well thankyou =) good bye
<poine> any news on a realtime kernel for maverick ?
<persia> Needs someone to volunteer to maintain one.
<persia> Significantly unlikely for maverick, really.  Best chance, if there is a volunteer, is for the next release.
<poine> is there any workaround for the moment ? I was stupid enought to upgrade my lucid and now I can't use my soundcard anymore
<persia> workaround?
<persia> If you need hard realtime, you'll need a realtime kernel.
<poine> workaround as a way to get realtime working on maverick
<persia> Since nobody is maintaining one, you get to make one yourself (please share if it works).
<persia> I know there are a number of people interested in using one, but I don't think anyone is currently up for maintaining one  (although I'd be very happy if that changed)
<poine> mmmm - I think I'd rather get a looppedal and stop using my laptop for music
<poine> I'm a bit pissed off that this happened without any warning
<persia> There was some mail on the mailing list.
<persia> Where would you have expected to see a warning?
<poine> in the wiki for example
<poine> a big red banner saying "warning, maverick doesn't support real time anymore"
<persia> There's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<persia> See the "News" section.
<poine> yes, at the time I update, that is on october 10, there was a realtime kernel for maverick
<persia> Not in Ubuntu, although, yes, there was one in a PPA.
<astraljava> poine: Not in the archives there wasn't.
<poine> in abogani's ppa
<persia> If you installed something from a PPA, it ought still work as well as it did then.  Nothing from any PPA gets any real support.
<kbn> lol, just did the exact same thing poine :P
<poine> one thing I don't get is why focus on the next release on not the current one ?
<persia> The policy is that stuff has to work on the future release before it can be backported.
<persia> So if someone wants to be part of Ubuntu, it makes sense to get a kernel working on the *next* release, and backport it.
<persia> So that next release, everything just works perfectly for all the users.
<persia> Otherwise, just when one gets something stable, another release happens, and one has to start all over, whilst the users complain that the upgrade experience wasn't good.
 * persia is also a user, and does a *lot* of complaining about some things
<holstein> more likely, a warning should be made that the realtime kernel is default
<holstein> since some folk have issues with proprietary graphics drivers and the RT kernel
<persia> What?
<persia> I don't think we've had a default realtime for a while now.
 * holstein just trying to say 'you cant please everyone' ;)
<persia> Oh, certainly.
<holstein> there is an RT kernel in lucid
<holstein> i think the idea is that the way forward is to have the generic kernel be acceptable for our needs
<holstein> and this seems to be happening
<persia> Well, depends on the needs.
<holstein> true
<holstein> i still need an rt kernel
<persia> But the generic kernel latency keeps dropping, which is nice.
<holstein> much better all the time i find :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-23
<lwizardl> Hello
<lwizardl> any video editors here tonight ?
<ScottL> lwizardl, sure
<ScottL> lwizardl, but i use blender for editing, not many use it though
<lwizardl> ScottL, ok what i'm looking to do is setup a Ubuntu Studio to mimic a similar setup to an AVID video editor system
<ScottL> sorry lwizardl , i don't know anything about the avid system
<lwizardl> ok basically it is ProTools etc
<lwizardl> using the external console control boards
<ScottL> if you can describe the workflow maybe we can find you an alternative workflow within linux
<ScottL> although i need to log off for a while so i can upgrade my system
<nevyn> note alternative not equivilent sometimes people get confused about this.
<Blank__> cinelerra and ardour are probably the closest you'll get
<lwizardl> yeah I wall looking at ardour
<lwizardl> and seem similar
<lwizardl> but wasn't sure if it would support the USB controllers for audio mixing
<nevyn> lwizardl: are they midi control surfaces?
<nevyn> or something more exotic.
<nevyn> like the ethernet connected transportMSP controls are unlikely to work
<nevyn> standard midi controls should justwork.
<lwizardl> from my understanding they are just controllers that simulate having real mixing boards and are design to function within the ProTools software
<nevyn> lwizardl: which ones do you have?
<lwizardl> I don't have any yet
 * nevyn has a bcf2000 which is a 8 ch fader control surface that works with ardour quite happily
<lwizardl> I plan to only use linux tools and only wanted to buy them if they work for linux
<nevyn> well a bcf2000 is cheap but the motorised faders are kinda noisy
<nevyn> I don't have experience with anything else but control surfaces can get mighty expensive.
<lwizardl> yeah I think these are like $200+ each
<nevyn> a bcf2000 is more than 200 new
<lwizardl> I plan to setup a small studio for doing video editing and audio recording for me, family, etc and I know I can do everything with just the mouse
<nevyn> a MCU with 16 channels could be 1-2 grand
<lwizardl> but for quicker access these might help
<nevyn> right so a base mcu is like 1200 bucks and a 8 ch expansion is like 800
<lwizardl> damn ok pass on the control surfaces seems they are like 9k each at guitar center
<nevyn> right but a cheap control surface like the BCF2000 is about $300 or so
<lwizardl> ah ok
<lwizardl> and those are linux compatible for studio ?
<nevyn> but it's made in china by behringer and theres stigma associated with that.
<nevyn> and the faders are noisier than the good mackie/a&h stuff
<nevyn> but it's about a 5th of the price
<nevyn> they work with ardour yes.
<lwizardl> cool
<lwizardl> this is it ? http://www.synthtopia.com/synth_review/Behringer/Behringer-BCF2000.html
<nevyn> what's your budget? what do you need are you planning to do music or just happy clips
<nevyn> yep that looks like mine
<nevyn> I got mine for $140 at the local thrift store because someone screwed up the firmware.
<nevyn> loaded firmware and it's good as gold.
<nevyn> thats $140 australian not us (tho they're roughly equivilent currently)
<lwizardl> well the goal for now is to be able to edit my videos I shoot and then edit the audio as needed to fix any distortions, and also I would like to be able to record my own voice for voice overs, and such
<nevyn> so you're not after ultra fidelity 96/24 but you need a reasonable voice mic and a way to interface it to the pc.
<nevyn> you're not planning to record any live music? or a band.
<lwizardl> yeah exactly
<lwizardl> I was thinking about getting the M-Box to do the interface
<nevyn> umm be careful with usb interfaces.
<nevyn> which M-Box were you considering?
<nevyn> what's your total budget and what pieces are you missing?
<lwizardl> mini 2 was the one i was looking at http://www.guitarcenter.com/Digidesign-MBox-2-Mini-Educational-2009-106071921-i1452802.gc
<lwizardl> so far all i have is the computer
<nevyn> camera?
<nevyn> microphone[s]
<lwizardl> dual core 2.9ghz, 4 gb ram, 1tb hdd
<nevyn> capture interfaces?
<lwizardl> camera i just have this generic bestbuy 720p thing
<nevyn> that's cool
<lwizardl> nope nothing else
<nevyn> I've got to go home.
<lwizardl> ok I was just looking at what all i will need
<composingmotion> hey, I recently installed ubuntu studio audio package on my kde install, which had the effect of killing my audio where should I start?
<Blank__> no idea... but if you don't mind a reformat, check out KXStudio - KDE based studio distro that i'd say is even better than ubuntu studio
<persia> When you say "killing my audio", what do you mean, in detail?
<Blank__> (but that's just me)
<composingmotion> well I have no sound now
<persia> None?  Not even from aplay?
<composingmotion> aplay? no system sounds, no music, no flash audio...
<persia> OK.  Find a WAV file.  run `aplay foo.wav`.  See if that works.
 * persia is starting at a low level
<composingmotion> no luck
<persia> No audio, or no luck finding a wav?
<composingmotion> aplay seems to be working, no sound though "Playing WAVE 'airplane.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 11025 Hz, Mono"
<persia> OK.  If you run `alsamixer` do you see any muted channels?  ('Esc' quits)
<composingmotion> its only showing two,'Master,Capture" neither are muted. I even muted them and unmuted them just to make sure.
<composingmotion> there were more.. than two before
<composingmotion> thank you for your help. btw
<persia> And you have no USB or Firewire audio connections, right?
<composingmotion> yeah, nothing is plugged into either usb or firewire
<persia> And this was just `apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio`?
<composingmotion> I used synaptic, it was ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<persia> synaptic vs. apt-get oughtn't matter in the least.
<persia> And the plugins ought mostly be innocuous
<persia> Hrm.  Sorry, I've just looked through a list of packages I'd expect you to have installed, and at some of the relevant scripts that would run during installation, and I'm not sure why you'd end up not showing your mixers for ALSA.
<persia> have you rebooted since the install?
<composingmotion> yes
<composingmotion> my alsa mixer, jack, ardour were all working before.. I just wanted to get the few extra packages..
<persia> You were using JACK *successfully* before, and now you can't.  Ugh.
<persia> I'm sorry.  Your issue is lower-level than I understand.
<persia> Something went very wrong, but it's unclear what.
<persia> Please file a bug with `ubuntu-bug audio`: it ends up looking like a kernel bug, but that's OK: the audio team will do the right thing.
<persia> What you have experienced should never happen, and it would be good to get a snapshot of the state of your audio to the relevant developers.
<composingmotion> ok, how do I take said snapshot?
<persia> I *think* `ubuntu-bug audio` will collect all the right logs, etc.
<persia> It might be something silly like needing to reset asound.state or some odd messiness from some settings package.
<persia> Unfortunately, I'd be shooting blind if I suggested any specific thing to do.
<composingmotion> ok thanks for your help,really. I will go ahead and submit the relevant logs after i run ubuntu bug audio
<persia> Thanks.  Sorry I couldn't figure it out.
<mr_boo> hi
<mr_boo> does the current release of ubuntu studio use the -generic kernel?
<poine> mr_boo, yes
<mr_boo> my experiency says that the Jack application doesn't run well under the generic kernel
<mr_boo> would this suggest that ubuntu studio Lucid is way better idea than Meerkat?
<mr_boo> do you use the Meerkat version poine ?
<poine> mister boo, I do and I can't use my soundcard since I upgraded
<mr_boo> lol
<mr_boo> wonder why on earth the meerkat version of ubuntustudio even exists
<armitage> hi
<armitage> all
<armitage> can i ask a question
<armitage> ?
<ScottL> poine, if you are interested in a realtime kernel you might speak with abogani when he is on IRC
<ScottL> he may be able to assist you to create a realtime kernel
<ScottL> operative word is "may"
<poine> ScottL, willdo
<ScottL> and you would expect to do the work, not him, but he may be willing to explain the process
<poine> but I don't really have time to devote to this. I devote all my time to another free software project. Music is just.. a hobby
<ScottL> poine, just so you know, abogani was building all of our kernels but doesn't have the time or energy to maintain them all
<ScottL> the reason he dropped them was because of lack of support from users (who did a lot of complaining mind you)
<poine> i know that - I'm very grateful for that - until now I hav always used his kernels, with great success
<poine> and as a free software programmer, I know the bitter feeling of getting only complaints as reward for your hard work
<ScottL> poine, what do you work on as a free software programmer?
<poine> Scottl  : http://www.paparazzi.enac.fr
<poine> mmmm
<poine> http://paparazzi.enac.fr
<poine> recently we've added linux-boards to the supported hardware - and I've discovered what a nightmare it is to package and distribute a linux distro and associated cross compilation toolchain. openembedded in this case
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-24
<mikef187> Hello.... I have been using US for about a year and could use some help on 10.10...... one workd.... jackd.... OMG
<mikef187> how do I get pulseaudio alsa and jackd to play?
<mikef187> play nicely together.
<persia> You can try playing with pulseaudio-module-jack, you can use different audio interfaces for pulse and JACK.
<persia> There's some discussion planned for UDS to try to figure out what can be done to improve the experience, but I don't think anyone currently *knows* all the problems, let alone how to resolve them easily.
<mikef187> First TY for the help, I have tried to use this mod with limites success on 9.10-10.4 but the whole deal confuses me to no end..
<mikef187> to complicate matters more, I use a USB sound card when editing music and the built in sound card for daily driver..
<persia> Actually, that should simplify matters.
<persia> Just have pulse talk to the built-in card and have JACK talk to the USB card.
<mikef187> So I sit here at a fresh US 10.10 install with no config edit.. ready to write some scores,..... would you recommend using rosegarden/ardor/hydrogen via USB sound card without jack?
<mikef187> OK,, so to use the USB sound I have trouble using ardour as it wants to play via hw:0 ( i think)
<mikef187> OK I would like to have Jack use the USB sound card and pulse use the build-in... before plugging in USB SC I have in /proc/asound/cards
<mikef187> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<mikef187>                       HDA Intel at 0x97420000 irq 53
<mikef187> In the jack config, would this card be hw:0?
<persia> Yes.
<persia> the "0" at the beginning is the key.
<mikef187> ok.... let me slap the secondary SC on and give you more
<mikef187> now /proc/asound/cards reads:
<mikef187> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<mikef187>                       HDA Intel at 0x97420000 irq 53
<mikef187>  1 [Pro            ]: USB-Audio - FastTrack Pro
<mikef187>                       M-Audio FastTrack Pro at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.1, full speed
<mikef187> now... how would jack address this card? hw:1 or hw1:1
<persia> I think it's hw:1
<mikef187> ok.... on the config in jack control config I have ...
<mikef187> hw:0      HDA Intel
<mikef187> hw:0,0  STAC92xx Alnalog
<mikef187> hw:1      Fastrack Pro|
<mikef187> hw:1,1 USB Audio 1
<mikef187> So I'm guessing that jack sees a total of 4 cards?
<nevyn> well 2 cards.
<nevyn> hw:1
<nevyn> mikef187: to get the wierd modes like 4x48 and 2x96 you may need to patch your kernel.
<nevyn> 2x48/24 I think can be done with the stock driver.
<persia> mikef187, JACK sees 2 cards, each of which has one set of outputs.
<mikef187> OK ... great.... now what (if anything) do I need to change in the "Sound Preferences" app (hardware tab)
<persia> Nothing.
<mikef187> ok ok ...cool.... this is gerat info
<persia> You can check, but you want Sound Preferences to continue to point at the built-in.
<persia> Then you tell JACK to point at the USB card (I use qjackctl preferences for this)
<persia> You're lucky.  Pulse and JACK don't play together well, but you have two playgrounds :)
<mikef187> yeah... well I want youtube, and totem etc to play through hw:0
<mikef187> ok I think I'm following you here...
<mikef187> so pretty much have the "System" ignore the USB (hw:1) card and have jack alone access this card..
<persia> If by "System" you mean pulse, yes :)
<mikef187> right.... now... sometimes I won't have my USB card with me... (laptop)....
<persia> Two choices in that case.
<mikef187> ok
<persia> 1) stop pulse if you use JACK, 2) don't use JACK.
<persia> Mind you, you *could* fiddle with pulseaudio-module-jack, but I'm not convinced it's perfect, and you probably don't want system alerts over your JACK transport anyway.
<mikef187> now ... correct me if im wrong, but without jack my midi timing get real sloppy
<persia> Without JACK, you don't want to use ardour, hydrogen, rosegarden, etc.
<mikef187> exactly.... smoked a couple sesstions with freaking error "bonks"
<persia> Which basically means either A) only use studio apps in the studio when you have your USB card, B) accept that other audio (system alerts, youtube, etc.) will be silent when you use studio apps on the road, or C) carry your USB sound card anyway (or a different one: USB headsets are a popular way to have something portable)
<mikef187> right,....
<mikef187> Intersting headphone Idea...
<persia> Again, the exception is if you fiddle with the pulse jack module, but that's well into experimental territory.
<mikef187> ok... now.... I have messed with that mod in 10.4 ... it twisted my brain to hard...
<mikef187> now.... with jack running on and killing the pulse server.... I will lose totem and flash etc ...correct?
<mikef187> Ty both for your help guys.... I will try this out.
<mikef187> ok... one last question... its probably a loaded one...
<mikef187> What is ALSA and Pulseaudio to each other?
<mikef187> Can I run my system without pulseaudio?
<persia> mikef187, Why do you ask?
<persia> It will probably only complicate the handling of audio (including coordination with JACK).
<persia> But you can stop pulse whilst you use JACK.
<vlada> hi guys
<vlada> where can I find lowlatency kernels for ubuntu 10.10?
<vlada> I'm installing US packages from ubuntu 10.10 vanilla install, to be precise.
<astraljava> vlada: Nowhere, they don't exist.
<vlada> astraljava, hi
<vlada> why's that?
<astraljava> vlada: Because the person who maintained the packages felt he wasn't provided enough support from users or developers alike. No testing etc.
<vlada> :(
<vlada> And I was like... using 10.10 since alpha days. Really sad news. Any plans for the future? Long term releases or such?
<astraljava> We're hoping to get -lowlatency as the default kernel, but it's still early in the devel cycle.
<astraljava> vlada: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<astraljava> vlada: If you care about RealTime, please participate.
<vlada> Should be in ubuntu standard repository if you ask me... But, I'm just a user...
<astraljava> vlada: Then you might wanna chat with Ubuntu Kernel Team about that.
<vlada> astraljava, Not -realtime, but -lowlatency would be great to have installable immediately.
<astraljava> vlada: Please read the link I provided, it's covered there...
 * vlada is reading
<Sebboh> Hey TheMuso, you around?  May I message you?
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-17
<ju2ef> hi, can anyone help me with sound, I've got M-Audio 2496, i had a working sound, then after reboot silence, everywhere, ardour, firefox etc, i disabled my onboard card, but there is card also on graphic card (HDMI shit), im on 11.10
<fr-z> Hi ju2ef are you using ubuntu or studio?
<ju2ef> ubuntu studio
<transhour_> hello
<holstein> o/
<transhour_> got a quick question :)
<holstein> sure... its always question time :)
<transhour_> a friend of mine recommend to me trying out the ubuntu studio kernel, i was wondering the repository address for ubuntu studio's kernel image
<holstein> transhour_: as of now, we dont have a kernel
<holstein> its the -generic one
<holstein> your friend is probably talking about https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> or the kernel PPA here http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/KXStudio:Repositories
<transhour_> he calls it the "studio ubuntu realtime kernel"
<transhour_> if that helps
<holstein> transhour_: he can call it what he wants
<holstein> we dont have a realtime kernel
<holstein> you can add one via one of the PPA's above
<holstein> we have the same -generic kernel the main ubuntu has as of now
<holstein> there is a realtime kernel in the 10.04 repos
<transhour_> ah okay, he's typically a slackware user, so he probably just assumed it used a different kernel
<holstein> right, and we still should probably have one
<holstein> transhour_: the fact is, you probably dont need one
<holstein> most dont
<holstein> the -generic kernel is quite RT capable these days
<holstein> sometimes, a -realtime kernel can just caust more trouble than its worth
<transhour_> yeah, i've been using the generic one since 8.04, never saw any improvements really doing a customized one
<holstein> on some laptops, i "dual-boot" -generic and -realtime kernels
<holstein> and there is a kernel called '-lowlatency' that is in the middle
<holstein> transhour_: i see improvments to latency
<holstein> transhour_: if you are not using JACK, doing realtime effects processing, or software synths, you dont need it
<holstein> and wont have any way to notice
<transhour_> nope not doing any of that stuff, was just doing some game testing in wine, and was getting a lot of suggestions to improve it, and that was one of the suggestions brought up
<holstein> most folks come here with internal sound cards, and other inappropriate hardware, and think adding a differnt kernel will make them magically have an awesome studio
<holstein> transhour_: nah... im pretty sure nothing in either of those kernel will help with WINE, but it wont hurt to add that PPA, and test
<transhour_> yeah, i don't have a seperate sound card, i just use the integrated one that came with my board, i'm a programmer so never really needed a good sound card :)
<transhour_> i will check out the ppa's and the kernels
<transhour_> thanks for your help, i do appreciate it :)
<holstein> transhour_: anytime
<holstein> abogani's PPA is the one to go for
<holstein> for your situatio
<holstein> n
<holstein> the other one has extras in it AFAIK, that you wont need
<holstein> and they are built on abogani's anways, just patched for nvidia (or so i was told)
<transhour_> yeah i use a nvidia card
<holstein> then, maybe you need the KXstudio one
<holstein> you're savvy though, im sure you'll sort it out
<holstein> just no, thats probably the issue if you boot one of those kernels, and you dont get X
<holstein> just know*
<transhour_> aye, have gotten quite good over the last 4 years with recovering linux :)
<transhour_> run slackware on my servers, debian testing on my laptop, ubuntu/fedora/opensuse on my desktop
<holstein> cool
<holstein> im not of the skill set to run slack
<transhour_> its easier than you'd think
<holstein> last time i tried debian i had a hard time too
<holstein> im learning though
<holstein> im a musician, so i have limited time to give to tech
<holstein> i enjoy it though
<holstein> im about to reinstall on a server, and i might try debian again there
<holstein> keep X and wifi out of the scenario
<transhour_> debian stable is awesome, its just outdated most of the time, by 6 months to a year, testing is fairly stable, but for all intents and purposes its a rolling release, so it can break
<holstein> yeah, i think i'll need stable
<holstein> need/want
<holstein> theres mint debian edition too
<transhour_> yeah my personal server is a old p4, thats headless, only ssh into it, it does what i need it to do, without much complaints
<transhour_> i have yet to try linux mint debian
<holstein> yeah, i have the same hardware for a server pretty much
<transhour_> debian server should run well on it then
<holstein> i moved over to an EEEpc for now while i figure out what im going to do with it
<transhour_> yeah my "laptop" is a netbook, first generation acer with a intel celeron in it
<holstein> i have an HP mininote, and eeepc900
<transhour_> has like a 8.9" screen, that drives me insane most days
<holstein> and an eeepc 1001p
<holstein> yeah, the older ones i have are tiny too
<transhour_> waiting for amd to pull their heads out of their butt, and come out with decent drivers for their apu's, there is this llano i've been eyeballing for the last two months
<holstein> yeah, i used to preffer AMD
<holstein> still might
<transhour_> i prefer whatever is inside my budget :)
<holstein> hehe
<transhour_> i lie, i will always prefer nvidia over amd, unless amd does better drivers
<transhour_> does ubuntu studio use that god aweful unity DE?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> we just went to XFCE
<holstein> seems the most like gnome2
<holstein> we were going for the least amount of change
<holstein> and the xubuntu team is quite active, and awesome, and helping us out :)
<transhour_> nice, xfce 4.8 was a really nice improvement
<transhour_> i'm currently testing out gnome shell 3.2
<holstein> i wasnt using it because it really didnt seem all that much lighter then gnome2 these days
<holstein> but, now that thats over, i think XFCE is where im going to go
<holstein> i dont want to tweak (fix) gnome3 for hours just to make it like gnome2 was
<transhour_> i've always been a kde user
<holstein> see, i cant get into it
<holstein> never liked it
<holstein> i used it with mepis when i first switched to linux
<transhour_> yeah, its not for everyone, kde team has some really odd ideas
<holstein> and when i found antix, which is mepis with fluxbox (or was) i used that
<holstein> i look at, and like KDE
<holstein> its slick, and much lighter than it used to be
<holstein> but still, its not for me
<holstein> im still trying to be open minded about unity
<transhour_> yeah i had to add docky to gnome 3 to make it usable to me
<holstein> i thought it was a great idea til i saw how similar unity and gnome3 are
<transhour_> i use dual monitors on my desktop, on a single monitor its great (unity that is), but it blows with dual monitors
<transhour_> actually, they don't have a lot in common once you start using it, cause that is what i thought when i first used gnome 3, gnome 3 is a lot more stable and better put together than unity
<holstein> well, i just think they are both answering the same question
<transhour_> gearing up for the tablets
<transhour_> :)
<holstein> and i think its a bit of unnecessary duplication of efforts
<holstein> when, whoever is working on unity could be helping with gnome3 development instead
<holstein> but, whatever
<transhour_> lol spend enough time in opensource, you will realize how many times the wheel has been reinvented :)
<holstein> ubuntu has its own look and feel now
<holstein> and thats something
<transhour_> yeah ubuntu realized they shouldn't be targeting the windows users, so they are going after the mac users now
<holstein> yeah, odd call, but someone's gotta do it
<transhour_> which isn't a bad thing, as i like mac's ui
<holstein> yeah, the UI is not awful
<holstein> its just old
<holstein> the mac UI is not going to be the mac UI very long
<transhour_> not sure about that, hasn't changed all that much since the 80's, yeahs it gotten prettier and they added the doc
<transhour_> dock*
<transhour_> mac's always been about adding features and improving existing features, not switching things up
<holstein> well, iOS looks different
<holstein> and i wouldnt be surprised if thats where they go
<holstein> its not even apple *computers* anymore
<holstein> just apple
<transhour_> guess you haven't seen mac os x 10.7 lion :)
<holstein> well, im assuming it looks like the others
<transhour_> they have a "launcher" now, that makes the ui look like iOS
<holstein> OH... interesting
<holstein> i was wondering which way that would go
<transhour_> you click on it, and it brings up your programs, in icons like on a ipad
<holstein> how ineffecient
<holstein> for a desktop
<holstein> but, whatever
<transhour_> i believe kde has a plasmoid that does something similar now too
<holstein> yeah, and unity does that
<holstein> its not my thing
<holstein> im missing the desktop UI :/
<transhour_> give it a few years, i'm sure mac will launch MacBook Pad, that has os x or os xi, that will have a unifying UI like windows 8 plans on having
<holstein> yeah, win8 looks slick too
<transhour_> all i can say about windows 8, i'm just glad i'm happy with linux :)
<fr-z> hi guyz
<transhour_> hi fr-z
<fr-z> please dont speak about unity ^^
<transhour_> :)
<transhour_> try to steer all my minions towards kubuntu or xubuntu now days
<transhour_> grew tired of all the "where did my program go when i minimized it?" questions
<fr-z> for me the best combo, for now, is US with compiz.
<transhour_> US?
<fr-z> Ubuntu studio
<holstein> ubuntustudio
<transhour_> ah okay :)
<fr-z> hey  holstein :)
<holstein> fr-z: o/
<transhour_> so is studio an official release of ubuntu?
<holstein> transhour_: yup
<fr-z> no, ubuntu is an official platform of studio :P
<holstein> lol
<fr-z> music is older that linuz trovald :P
<fr-z> *linus
<transhour_> :)
<fr-z> i am going to test ubuntu studio on my graphic station. lets see how it goes
<fr-z> anyone tested studio with xeons?
<transhour_> i have a xeon 3440
<fr-z> i hope he works well with this combo cause the board is not common
<fr-z> has 2 x xeon slots its a tyan
<transhour_> but i don't have studio, i use kubuntu, just came here to ask a question about the kernel in studio and the company was nice so i stuck around :)
<fr-z> yes and someday you will wake up and you have US at your side lol
<transhour_> i don't see it having much of a problem with it, intel invest heavily into linux
<transhour_> :) i really don't have much of a need for studio, i might grab it and test it out, i'm a programmer, do websites occasional and some video encoding here and there
<fr-z> m8 websites that are made outside US will explode in 2012
<transhour_> doesn't bother me, already been paid for them :)
<fr-z> LOL
<transhour_> i should do some work, i got a bug report friday that stated when the "O-F-F option was selected in control" panel of one of the programs i built for this machine, the machine stops working...
<fr-z> :O
<transhour_> just not sure how to approach this, my partner stress's that i remain civil
<transhour_> well its been good chatting with you folks, i'll drop in from time to time and see how things are going
<transhour_> later :)
<fr-z> nice
<fr-z> cya :)
<fdsa> How do i enable Jack so that ardour will work?
<fdsa> i think it might be because i tried to overwrite an existing jack install
<fdsa> and i cant get it to work now
<fdsa> i can play mp3s and stuff, just cant open certain programs like ardour
<holstein> fdsa: you should take some time to familiarize yourself with JACK
<holstein> when first running JACK...
<holstein> i'll assume you are using in internal sound card
<holstein> i would open a terminal and type
<holstein> gksudo qjackclt
<holstein> then, click setup
<holstein> i would like to note that running JACK as root is temporary*
<holstein> in setup, you change the settings to match this...
<holstein> uncheck the realtime checkbox on the left side
<holstein> make sure you are using the ALSA driver
<holstein> frames/period 1024
<holstein> samplerate 41000
<holstein> 44100**
<holstein> periods/buffer 3
<holstein> *then* click ok to save and close
<holstein> then, try starting JACK
<holstein> report any errors, and we begin troubleshooting
<holstein> if no errors, then stop JACK, and close qjackctl
<holstein> open jack control again as normal user, and try starting
<holstein> report all errors, and troubleshoot from there
<holstein> fdsa: it can be slow here, try #opensourcemusicians if you need help :)
<fdsa> how do i start jack?
<holstein> fdsa: ?
<holstein> its *not* trivial
<holstein> you'll need to follow the steps i just outlined
<holstein> and report errors as you go
<fdsa> alright
<holstein> fdsa: im running out though, so try #opensourcemusicians if needed
<fdsa> im using a usb soundcard, not an internal
<fdsa> if that makes any dif
<holstein> fdsa: i would suggest starting with the internal one
<holstein> learn using JACK there
<holstein> then, you can learn about using JACK with USB
<holstein> in 'setup' t
<holstein> there are a few drop down menus for 'devices'
<fdsa> the gksudo qjackclt didnt do anything
<holstein> fdsa: right
<holstein> its
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> sorry
<fdsa> that didnt do anything either
<holstein> fdsa: maybe you dont have JACK installed
<holstein> you can report errors
<holstein> you open a terminal
<holstein> type this
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> you can let the terminal autocomplete too
<holstein> fdsa: try just sudo qjackctl
<holstein> try just starting jack control from the terminal
<holstein> try alt+F2 and type qjackctl
<holstein> try something
<holstein> its not going to be easy
<holstein> and if you want to click open something and just record, i suggest audacity
<holstein> the folks in #opensourcemusicians and #ardour are very helpful though
<holstein> i gotta run...
<Lehthanis> evening!
<Lehthanis> I just installed onto a laptop, and am having some problems with wireless internet and getting jackd configured...anyone wanna help?
<Lehthanis> also, I was wondering if I should upgrade to 11.10?
<Lehthanis> evening
<holstein> Lehthanis: should?
<holstein> im still running 10.04, and dont plan on upgrading til 12.04
<holstein> but, that has nothing to do with studio
<holstein> i installed 11.04 in virtualbox, and tested the upgrade to 11.10
<holstein> you will need to manually select XFCE session on the first login after upgrading
<holstein> other than that, its fine
<holstein> should you?
<holstein> theres no sginificant rev's of anything
<holstein> Lehthanis: you should typically *not* be using wifi and JACK
<Lehthanis> so no gain to updating to 11.10 from 11.04 then?
<holstein> Lehthanis: gain?
<holstein> i mean, you get longer upgrades
<holstein> longer support
<holstein> newer pacakges
<holstein> packages*
<holstein> assuming you want that
<holstein> anyways... if its dead in here, and you want help with JACK, i would go to #opensourcmusicians and/or #ardour
<Lehthanis> Well, let me give you some background on the use of this machine...I'm fairly new to using any linux desktop/laptop
<holstein> with the wifi, who knows
<holstein> you can always try the windows driver
<holstein> or, and im assuming is broadcom... you can try the other broadcom driver
<Lehthanis> I got the broadcom proprietary driver.
<holstein> yup
<Lehthanis> but there's no option to connect to wireless.
<holstein> theres another one
<Lehthanis> all of my audio work will happen offline btw.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> JACK is just a bit tricky to setup the first time
<holstein> im about to put a walkthrough together
<holstein> first-time general howto or something like that
<holstein> you also might not *need* JACK
<Lehthanis> yeah, that would be awesome...I'm not even sure it will work properly on this laptop.
<holstein> eitherway, #opensourcemusicians is a great resource
<Lehthanis> I need a stereo in and a stereo out, and thats all...this laptop has a mic jack and a headphone jack...probably won't work huh?
<holstein> Lehthanis: if ALSA sees it, it should be fine
<Lehthanis> I think the jacks are reconfigurable under windows, but not sure about linux.
<holstein> Lehthanis: it can work, i usually say... you know what professional recording studio uses internal sound cards?
<holstein> none of them
<Lehthanis> how can I tell if alsa can see it?
<holstein> if you want clean sound, its worth getting something with nice ins and outs
<holstein> something USB or firewire
<Lehthanis> I know...I plan on getting a better sound card..but for now, this is just for recording sermons.
<holstein> right, and you can do that with audacity and pulse
<holstein> you dont *need* JACK
<holstein> and if you dont, then, dont bother with it
<Lehthanis> audacity I've played with before.
<Lehthanis> its not included in the ubuntu studio build is it?
<Lehthanis> I see audacious but not audacity
<holstein> i dont think so
<holstein> you can add it
<Lehthanis> ok, whats pulse?
<holstein> you can add that to normal buntu
<holstein> Lehthanis: pulse is what is doing you sound now
<Lehthanis> ohhh...so I don't need to change anything except for installing audacity for now?
<holstein> right
<holstein> sudo apt-get install audacity
<holstein> or, the software center, or synaptic
<holstein> whatevder
<holstein> whatever*
<Lehthanis> well, thats helpful...thanks!
<holstein> Lehthanis: sure, anytime
<holstein> also, it sounds like to me, you dont *need* ubuntustudio
<Lehthanis> we do plan on doing some video recording and editing...and I also want to do some web editing on this machine also...so thats why I chose this build
<holstein> you can always install the vanilla ubuntu, and add what you want from our packages
<holstein> you might have a better time since you are primarily a desktop user
<holstein> Lehthanis: O I C
<holstein> well, welcome to ubuntustudio
<holstein> we have some great things planned
<holstein> and i can talk you through setting up JACK sometime
<holstein> im just about to run to the gig
<Lehthanis> so using ubuntu studio was basically getting ready for the future...I want to learn the advanced stuff while letting the easy stuff work in the meantime
<Lehthanis> audacity will help with that...
<Lehthanis> the gig?
<holstein> im just checking in while having dinner before the gig
<holstein> i play bass
<holstein> check out http://www.mikeholstein.info/ if you'd like
<Lehthanis> ohhh...I used to play drums...may set them back up again once I get this thing recording ;)
<holstein> Lehthanis: alright... good to meet you... BBL
<Lehthanis> thanks again, have a good gig!
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-18
<popolon> hi
<popolon> there is a problem between xfce and french keyboard
<popolon> I can't use composed (two keys) accents or the compose key in 11.10
<popolon> I believe I had the same problem with ubuntu 10.10 when I tested xfce and ldxe, the bug was only on xfce
<fr-z> does anyone knows whats the best driver for a 9600 gt nvidia? on thr adicional drivers i see  version 173, version current and experimental 3d support
<raven> hi
<raven> which hardware/settings is necessary to have no xruns on low latency <32ms?
<holstein> raven: hmmm... if you are at that setting, i say bump it up more
<holstein> til you have none
<holstein> anything over 15 is not going to be suitable for live effects or live synth instruments
<holstein> so, just go for 80ms
<holstein> other than that, you can try a different kernel
<holstein> i suggest...
<raven> holstein, that is my problem - i want to do live things
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> raven: right, and you cant at 32
<holstein> you need around 10
<raven> holstein, difficult right
<holstein> so, if you want that, i say you'll need to get some gear
<holstein> you can visit #opensourcemusicians and ask what gear gets what latency
<raven> but which factors cause that at 64 ms too xruns distort recordings at random times?
<holstein> i can get 1.2ms with my firepod
<holstein> though, i usually run it as like 60ms for stability and speed when mixing
<holstein> raven: well, if its an internal sound card, who knows
<holstein> it could be *not* software related
<holstein> but just the way that hardware is going to perform
<raven> holstein, no its external semi professional
<holstein> USB ?
<raven> yes
<holstein> i dont have good luck with USB
<raven> on own port
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> doesnt seem to matter to me
<holstein> i have a tascam 122 something that i can get around 5ms stable
<holstein> other than that, who knows
<holstein> raven: you can look at the irq settings
<holstein> and try and get the USB on its own address in the bios if possible
<raven> holstein, i have a us144 - and still no drivers......
<holstein> sure
<raven> but its an extra soundcard with my mixer
<holstein> and tascam wont
<holstein> maybe get the wallet out and get something RME
<raven> rme?
<holstein> RME supports linux very well
<holstein> typically
<holstein> http://www.rme-audio.de/en_products.php
<raven> and expensive.....
<holstein> ?
<holstein> it works though
<holstein> and typically way better quality
<holstein> anyways... im out for a bit... BBL
<raven> holstein, no change with the newest rt kernel
<Lehthanis> hello!  Anyone here?
<holstein> Lehthanis: ?
<Lehthanis> heya!
<Lehthanis> I got jackd working via terminal...but QjackCtl won't start it.
<holstein> yeah, i have a USB device like that
<holstein> i wouldnt sweat it
<Lehthanis> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<holstein> you can still use the 'connect' part of qjack if you want
<holstein> or, some other connection manager
<holstein> choose your battles
<Lehthanis> yeah if I run it in the terminal, I can start up QjackCtl and it recognizes it
<holstein> if you can get JACK running, i say go for it
<holstein> Lehthanis: right
<holstein> just do that
<holstein> thats what i do
<holstein> didnt even think twice about it
<Lehthanis> heh, I like that...choose your battles
<holstein> well, with that particular hardware, i should say
<Lehthanis> gotcha.
<holstein> with most everything else, qjack works as expected
<Lehthanis> I do believe this laptop is going to be a learning platform for me...I may end up installing UbuntuSTudio on the church desktop...older hardware, but its got an audigy in it
<Lehthanis> I'll probably have a much less stressful experience
<holstein> the SB's are usually supported, though low-end
<holstein> i should say, low-end for getting audio *into* the computer
<Lehthanis> yeah...what's a good "cheapish" option for getting sound into a laptop?
<holstein> well, i have tiers of suggestions
<holstein> these http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx are usually like $30US
<holstein> nice clean stereo in with decent latency and good support
<holstein> you pair that with a mixer like http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/802.aspx and you got a rig thats under $100, but clean and versatile
<holstein> and you'll always use that mixer for something in the future, if you end up replacing it
<holstein> or... something like http://www.samsontech.com/zoom/products/handheld-audio-recorders/h4/
<Lehthanis> we already have a yamaha emx 5000-20 mixer ;) so mixing is the easy part
<holstein> more like $300
<holstein> better preamps
<holstein> nice built-in mics
<holstein> stand alone mode
<holstein> OR, something like what i got which is a presonus firepod
<holstein> http://www.focusrite.com/products/audio_interfaces/saffire_pro_40/
<holstein> really depends on what you want to do
<holstein> how many channels, and whatever gear you already got
<Lehthanis> I think that UCA202 would be perfect...I take it there's ubuntu drivers for it?
<holstein> Lehthanis: ?
<holstein> theres ALSA drivers that work with it
<holstein> ubuntu doesnt make drivers
<Lehthanis> thats what I meant
<holstein> they include whatever is in the kernel
<Lehthanis> well, I'm off for dinner...thanks for the help and advice
<naptastic> Hi, I just made the terrible mistake of installing Ubuntu 11.10 and wonder if I can recover more easily by installing Ubuntu Studio or if I should just compile everything myself like I normally do.
<naptastic> What version of Ardour is packaged?
<naptastic> What version of Jackd? How is it configured?
<funkyHat> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.11-6 (oneiric), package size 5117 kB, installed size 14992 kB
<funkyHat> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<funkyHat> !info jackd2
<ubottu> jackd2 (source: jackd2): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7~dfsg-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 493 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<naptastic> funkyHat, thank you!
<funkyHat> naptastic: no problem ⢁)
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-19
<shivaram_mamindl> hello all
<shivaram_mamindl> I've installed ubuntu studio, however I cant see any multimedia softwares installed in it
<shivaram_mamindl> can i get help regarding this?
<l33_> hi
<l33_> is the new ubuntu-studio configured with rtirq init script ?
<kora-chan> hi guys, I just wanted to ask if ubuntu studio might be the solution for my situation. I mainly use my external soundcard (us 122-l) for playing my stage piano with high quality sounds (kontakt 4 samples) instead of the crappy ones that come with the piano. In windows I had a latency of 23ms while playing which is essentially unplayable. In OSX I could get 11ms with the same hardware, which was fine for me. My m
<shnatsel> just for clarification, are the images in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/oneiric/release/ stable? There are no website release announcements...
<holstein> shnatsel: right
<shnatsel> holstein: thanks!
<holstein> shnatsel: we are working on getting rights
<holstein> oh, you know that ;)
<shnatsel> yeah :)
<holstein> but, they come out with ubunt proper
<holstein> at the same time as everyone elses
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-20
<plain-user> I just lost all sound
<raven> hi
<raven> i am going to buy a new audio interface
<raven> any advices?
<Zero_Chaos> This is a bit OT, but does anyone know a really good usb soundcard that works in linux? I figured you all might know.
<Qjimbo> Hey all
<Qjimbo> I'm considering moving to ubuntu studio for music production, however I have a lot of software instruments/samples in Knotakt nki/nks format, just wondering if it's possible to use these on Ubuntu Studio?
<Qjimbo> *Kontakt
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-21
<Tigerboy> any info on Ubuntu studio 10.04 vs 11.04?  I notice some packages only on 10.04
<holstein> Zero_Chaos: try asking in #ardour and/or #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i usually suggest..
<Zero_Chaos> holstein: thanks
<holstein> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
<holstein> ^ for the low en, and...
<holstein> end**
<holstein> http://www.samsontech.com/zoom/products/handheld-audio-recorders/h4/ for mid range
<holstein> thought the preamps are very nice
<holstein> Zero_Chaos: hight quality would bre RME
<holstein> would be*
<holstein> http://www.rme-audio.de/en_products.php
<holstein> not sure if they make USB...
<Zero_Chaos> I'm looking more for mid-range, like <100USD tops
<Zero_Chaos> I need good quality but I'm not producing, just decoding
<holstein> i would just use the internal card then
<holstein> or anything with a line out
<Zero_Chaos> I'm just concerned that the noise and general quality of the card in my laptop isn't up to par
<holstein> sure
<holstein> nothing in that price range is going to be worth the hassle
<Zero_Chaos> oic
<holstein> Zero_Chaos: that beringer i linked first like like 30 bucks US
<holstein> is like**
<holstein> i cant type tonite
<Zero_Chaos> thanks I'll check it out
<Zero_Chaos> the device looks like it might fit the build, I'm guessing that it works well in linux?
<holstein> you can ask guitarman in #opensourcemucians
<holstein> he has one
<holstein> i was told its plug and play
<holstein> and actually supports decent latency, not aht you need that
<Zero_Chaos> thanks for all your help, it is much appreciated
<holstein> Zero_Chaos: anytime
<holstein> also, for those 'does this work' questions, this is a decent resource
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<holstein> i personally try and buy locally, and save all reciepts, and see for myself
<Zero_Chaos> yeah I feel you on that, but buying a crappy soundblaster xfi isn't on my todo list
<plain-user> I am trying to make sound out of rakarrack. I have jack and rak running. What routing needs to be done? Automatic one didn't seem to work.
<ledah> hello?
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-22
<seth> hello anyone gotten MOTU parallel port to work? If so which release of ubuntu-studio?
<holstein> is that software? or hardware? seth
<seth> holstein: this is MIDI hardware: Mark Of the Unicorn(MOTU) - model is MIDI Timepiece AV; they are the older models which can connect to the computer via parallel port.
<holstein> well, the MIDI will work like anything else will/can
<seth> holstein: apparently MOTU hates linux and will not support in way of drivers
<holstein> i wouldnt say 'hate'
<holstein> i dont think they notice
<holstein> or care
<seth> holstein: okay true.
<holstein> anyways, the midi will work fine
<holstein> not sure about the serial port
<holstein> i would assume there is software that wont work either
<holstein> if hooking up a serial port give the computer MIDI connections, i would just get a USB to MIDI adapter, and go MIDI into the MOTU
<holstein> seth: you can try #opensourcemusicians as well
<holstein> more MIDI minded folk over there
<seth> for low-latency kernel for Natty
<seth> just have to update my apt config with Alessio's PPA?
<seth> then do apt-get update?
<holstein> thats a good start
<holstein> you'll need to add that PPA
<holstein> update
<holstein> then, install the kernel
<holstein> linux-lowlatency AFAIK
<seth> ah OK
<seth> cool it's labled as such
<holstein> then, you'll want to probably un-hide grub
<holstein> or thats how i do it
<seth> un-hide?
<holstein> on the laptops that i 'dual-boot' kernels on, thats what i do
<seth> OH is see so you don't get a choice for the generic kernel
<holstein> i have grub un-hidden, and set on no timer
<holstein> so, it wont automatically boot any kernels
<seth> got it
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> should be something there on the config if you need
<holstein> or i can poke around in my settings if needed :)
<seth> sweet.. I can manage for now.. Step 1 is for me to get low-latency kernel.  If I can get my MOTU to work.. I'm in Heaven. .and won't have to fork over $$$ to apple for their solution.
<holstein> well, via MIDI, it'll work just fine
<seth> it _IS_ supported.. I see jack recognize it.. just the MIDI loop is not completed
<seth> so I don't know if it's the low-latench kerenel or what
<holstein> nah
<holstein> it wont be the kernel
<seth> hmm
<holstein> you dont *add* more funcionality using that kernel
<holstein> i mean, try it... but typically, you'll maybe just break something using it
<seth> really? even if you are hooking up 20 synths?
<seth> hardware synths?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> well, i dont think we are talking about the same thing
<holstein> if you think adding that kernel will give you driver support, thats not likely
<holstein> AFAIK, the patches are added tot he normal kernel
<seth> i thought low-latency was imperative when you have lots of midi data using some midi aggregator since the computer software keeps all the timing
<holstein> the generic one
<holstein> so, typically they both support similar hardware
<holstein> seth: and actually, the RT and lowlatency kernels are not as necessary anymore
<seth> holstein: why is that?
<seth> and is this starting with Natty?
<holstein> i usually suggest that folks try the -generic, then move on as needed to the -lowlatency then the -rt one
<holstein> seth: nah, this is starting years ago
<holstein> the generic kernel is working alot of this funcitonality in
<seth> i see
<holstein> and im no kernel dev, so i cant really elaboarate
<holstein> we just wont be needing a seperate kernel much longer
<seth> alright.. then I'll concentrate on midi setup with Jack then.. instead of futzing around with low-latency
<holstein> hopefully we get the -lowlatency kernel in as default for 12.04
<holstein> then, we can let it go
<holstein> and just focus on -generic
<seth> okay cool thanks.
<holstein> sure
<Tigerboy> What happened to the ubuntu-studio project the site says it has broken apart but they are still functional... they lost all of the participants?  Should I upgrade my install to 11.10 or just keep it at 11.04 until things improve at US?
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-23
<holstein> Tigerboy: ?
<holstein> the site doesnt say 'broken apart' does it
<holstein> anyways, we are working on getting admin rights to edit/upload a new site
<holstein> i installed ubuntustudio 11.04, and upgraded to 11.10
<holstein> the only issue was i had to manually choose the XFCE session after reboot
<holstein> personally, im still running 10.04 though
<harlam> hello
<harlam> does anyone know when OO will be released?
<raven> hi
<raven> rakarrack: zombified - calling shutdown handler rakarrack: ../../src/xcb_io.c:249: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed.
<holstein> raven: transmorgramofix always suggested to me running the latest from git
<holstein> have you tried that?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rakarrack
<raven> yes - same error
<holstein> did you ask in #rakarrack?
<raven> no such chan
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> make sure you spell it right
<holstein> im in #rakarrack
<holstein> another good resource is #opensourcemusicians
<raven> ok
<holstein> raven: you might want to mess with JACK
<cajuuh> can i install the ubuntu studio suites if i already have the ubuntu studio installed?
<holstein> cajuuh: sure
<holstein> actually, you dont have to do that
<holstein> you can just install what you want
<holstein> JACK, ardour
<holstein> blender... whatever
<holstein> the ubuntustudio metapackages are juwst a collection of those packages
<holstein> and ubuntustudio is just a custom version with those pacakges installed and some tweaks
<cajuuh> holstein; how?
<holstein> cajuuh: however you install software
<holstein> the software center
<cajuuh> holstein; i tried to install from the cd again but it didnt work
<holstein> cajuuh: ?
<holstein> the ubuntustudio stuff wont be on the normal install CD
<holstein> the packages are big
<holstein> you'll need to be online
<holstein> and then, use the software center, or synaptic
<holstein> or sudo apt-get install whatever
<holstein> aptitude...
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-15
<FloatingGoat> anyone up
<FloatingGoat> holstein: you up
<MaynardWaters> FloatingGoat: still around?
<FloatingGoat> yes hi
<FloatingGoat> MaynardWaters:
<FloatingGoat> MaynardWaters: hey, whats up?
<FloatingGoat> I just wanted to show my song is all
<MaynardWaters> ah, well id listen to it
<ailo-w> I'm down
<FloatingGoat> hey
<FloatingGoat> hi
<MaynardWaters> hello
<len-dt> smartboyhw, just so you know there is another new ISO today
<smartboyhw> hi len-dt I know it since I subscribe to the testcases
<len-dt> We fixed the righthand part of the menu bar
<smartboyhw> len-dt, oh?
<len-dt> One line in a config file.
<smartboyhw> len-dt, so what is new in the menu bar now?
<len-dt> The right hand side stays all the way to the right instead of floating around
<smartboyhw> len-dt, now let me go and update :D
<smartboyhw> len-dt, is there anyway to ask about how to add back the publishing metas in upgrading?
<len-dt> We are still in the thinking stage on that.
<smartboyhw> len-dt, can we talk in #ubuntustudio-devel? I want to discuss it with scott-work too
<FloatingGoat> hi
<smartboyhw> Hi MaynardWaters and FloatingGoat :D
<FloatingGoat> smartboyhw: want to hear what ive been working on?
<FloatingGoat> work in progress
<smartboyhw> FloatingGoat, no:D
<FloatingGoat> FORGET YOU
<smartboyhw> LOL sorry:D
<FloatingGoat> len-dt: hwhat about you
<len-dt> I'm on my way out the door just now sorry... have to work though.
<FloatingGoat> ehh its not the greatest anyway
<MaynardWaters> FloatingGoat: ill listen
<smartboyhw> !
<FloatingGoat> thanks MaynardWaters
<MaynardWaters> FloatingGoat: how do i access it?
<FloatingGoat> by clicking this link
<FloatingGoat> CLICKITY CLICK
<FloatingGoat> http://ubuntuone.com/0TluXVpzAy070FirZ2UVaG
<FloatingGoat> MaynardWaters: did that work
<MaynardWaters> aww
<MaynardWaters> yes floatingoat
<Chairman_meow> hi im currently on lubuntu and id like to know if thers a list of just the audio productoin packages that i could apt-get.
<Chairman_meow> ?
<Chairman_meow> hi im currently on lubuntu and id like to know if thers a list of just the audio productoin packages that are used in ubuntu-studio that i  could install so i dont have to deal with video/graphics portion of the studio. Would i need to change kernels as well? is there a guide out there for any of this?
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-16
<Unit193> Chairman_meow: Check out the "ubuntustudio-recording - Ubuntu Studio Audio Recording Package" metapackage.
<Chairman_meow> Unit193, thank you
<uma> hi
<uma> is there anybody who could help me with a simple question?
<uma> i'm a new user... and i'm havind trouble trying to install something
<uma> i've downloaded some java app
<uma> but when i go to write the command to install it
<uma> it asks me for my password
<uma> i do know it
<uma> but it doesnt alow me to write it!
<holstein> uma: the password?
<uma> yes, it asks me for a pass word
<holstein> uma: how does it fail?.. you wont see "feedback" typically
<holstein> sometimes you get little "."'s but usually you just type the password
<uma> so... i first went to the ubuntu software centre
<uma> i've downloaded the java app,
<holstein> uma: for what?... "some java app"?
<uma> i wanted to watch a movie
<uma> and the page said i had to download java
<holstein> plausible
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<uma> and i downloaded this; Ejecutable OpenJDK Java 7
<uma> but it doesnt install automatically, right?
<holstein> uma: you will install java from a package manager
<uma> but i don't know where to go, in order to do it
<holstein> uma: you dont need to download it from java like you do in windows
<uma> these are my first days with ubuntu =/
<holstein> uma: you can check the link above
<uma> ok, i'll reed it
<uma> =)
<holstein> also, maybe just relax and take your time
<uma> thx!
<holstein> think about how long you probably used windows before you installed java
<holstein> im not saying you cant install java... im just saying, there are ways to install software, and you might want to start with something simple
<holstein> you can also try an official ubuntu support channel if its dead in here and you need help.. maybe #ubuntu
<uma> yes... step by step. but one day I had to begin to learn
<holstein> its typically as easy as opening a package manger and searching and installing
<uma> ok, I don't want to make stupid questions. sorry =(
<holstein> uma: nah.. there are no stupid questions and you are more than welcome here anytime
<uma> yes, I thought so... but don't know exactly where to find things here... yet
<uma> =D
<Rowen_Stipe> Hi, if anyone is here, I just have a quick question. I'm planning on switching over to Ubuntustudio because I have quite a few projects I want to start doing and it seems like the best start point, but I was wondering what Desktop Environment it uses, Unity, Gnome 2, Gnome 3, KDE, etc.
<holstein> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<holstein> Rowen_Stipe: you can use whichever you like... ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, just customized
<holstein> we all use the same repos and have access to the same pacakges
<holstein> you can use the ubuntustudio packages with any ubuntu version easily
<holstein> you can also just install the one you want, and add just the audio/video/graphics apps you want
<holstein> ubuntustudio and most of the others have live cd's so feel free and download and give them a try for yourself
<Rowen_Stipe> Meh, Just asking cause I'm lazy and wanted to know what I'll have to deal with while I install the MATE de.
<holstein> nothing here will prevent you from using mate, though i would just try XFCE
<holstein> we chose it because its the most gnome2 like in work flow we feel
<Rowen_Stipe> Well, I'm the graphics dev for the MATE project so that's one of the main reasons I use it.
<holstein> should be fine... i always found something just not right or the same in mate for my needs
<holstein> i figured if i was going to get used to a new DE, i might as well just go ahead and move on
<holstein> i just use a customized openbox situation now
<Rowen_Stipe> Ah
<holstein> Rowen_Stipe: you can always just use whatever you are using with mate, which is likely ubuntu based and add what you want
<Rowen_Stipe> Aye, I know that much.
<holstein> Rowen_Stipe: are packages are just the normal batch of packages really.. its the implemenation that is all in one place that is the allure or whatever
<holstein> our packages are**
<Rowen_Stipe> Aye, well as I said I do graphics work for MATE, but I'm also getting into some audio and video editing. And my current distro, OpenSUSE, while nice doesn't have all the settings that Ubuntu gave me.
<Rowen_Stipe> That, or they are not very apperent
<holstein> AFAIK, mate is just available in mint by default.. .nothing in ubuntustudio will prevent you from runnning mate, but i dont see why you would choose it over mint, since mint would have mate and the ubuntu backend graphics stuff you would be seeking here
<holstein> Rowen_Stipe: our metapackages are even available in mint last time i checked
<Rowen_Stipe> I'm a complicated man, and actually mint runs their own version of MATE, they don't keep their repos up todate with the latest version of MATE that is out right now. Unless I'm wrong the use 1.2 version of MATE where as the offical repos of MATE have 1.4.1
<Rowen_Stipe> they use*
<holstein> all im saying is, mate is not in the ubuntu repos... there is no official mate-buntu
<holstein> there is an official mate mint version
<holstein> can you add mate to ubuntustudio? sure.. no problem
<Rowen_Stipe> Alright, also, I had been toying with the idea of a matebuntu distro a while back.
<Rowen_Stipe> Too lazy to try and impliment it.
<holstein> sure... folks might be into that
<Rowen_Stipe> There have been some attempts to make such a distro, but quite frankly, they just look apalling at first glance and that basically turns a lot of people off of it.
<holstein> well, for me, i was missing gnome2
<holstein> i loaded mate, and it looked similar, but it wasnt gnome2..
<holstein> now, i dont miss gnome2 anymore, so i dont need a gnome2 replacement
<Rowen_Stipe> Yea.
<holstein> mabye a few years back i would have hopped right on a good gnome2 replacement
<holstein> with the gtk2 gtk3 issues, i think its been challenging to implement that, as im sure you know
<holstein> my stance in the support channels is like this.. ubuntu is doing what it always has done, which is provide the latest gnome desktop packages
<Rowen_Stipe> I understand that.
<timbo_> Does anyone have experience with the PreSonus AudioBox 22VSL? I'm having trouble getting it to work :/
<kaibrossi> Hi, has anybody experience using a RME FireFace 800 with Ubuntu Studio 12.04?
<ailo-w> kaibrossi: Are you having problems?
<kaibrossi> Yes, it seems to be running but I don't see the connections in qjackctl. Is this the right place to post it?
<ailo-w> kaibrossi: #ffado is a great resource for firewire related problems. Also, you can try #jack and #opensourcemusicians
<kaibrossi> Thanks for your input. I have already posted my problem there. I thought maybe somebody solved the problem here.
<smartboyhw> :)
<delta> hello, double click on the main calendar on the panel should show event list. when i clicked it, calendar opened and closed in a flash. just thinking whether it's a bug with Orage that should be reported. Any suggestion?
<smartboyhw> delta, er which version?
<ailo> kaibrossi2: You can start jack, but nothing shows at all in "Connect"?
<ailo> kaibrossi2: Just to eliminate one possibility - did you choose the "firewire" driver instead of "alsa"
<kaibrossi> Yes, i did! I posted here my Log files: http://bros.titanpad.com/35 for Jack and http://bros.titanpad.com/36 for Diag
<kaibrossi> ffado-dbus-server: http://bros.titanpad.com/37
<delta> smartboyhw, english version. latest build
<smartboyhw> delta, so 12.10?
<delta> yes.
<smartboyhw> delta, uh I don't get that bug I think
<delta> i'm running it on virtualbox
<smartboyhw> delta, I am running it on real hardware
<delta> smartboyhw, so you can see the event list and events listed for the uration you want?
<delta> also, it so happens only for a double click. single click properly opens orage.
<smartboyhw> delta, ah now I see what you mean
<smartboyhw> delta, then report a bug against Orage then
<delta> also, i'm experiencing another problem. I installed VLC media player and opened a video from DVD. Even after closing the VLC, the icon appears on the panel. I opened two videos and hence there are two icons on panel now. no amount of closing or quitting can remove them.
<delta> will post a screenshot shortly.
<delta> smartboyhw, http://imagebin.org/232144
<smartboyhw> delta, hmmm.....
<delta> smartboyhw, which package? this isn't the first time i've seen this with VLC.
<smartboyhw> delta, you mean which package is VLC?
<delta> no, against which package should i file the bug?
<smartboyhw> delta, I think against VLC
<delta> smartboyhw, well, that's an external software which i installed..
<smartboyhw> delta, er........
 * smartboyhw does not know then
<delta> if you suggest, maybe i'l l do just that :)
<delta> or i'll file against xorg
<ailo> kaibrossi2: If you can get jack to start, but there are not audio connections for your interface, I would take this up with ffado, for sure. Try their mail list.
<ailo> It's not a config problem anyway
<kaibrossi2> ailo: Are you shure? Do you know the e-mail list?
<ailo> kaibrossi2: You'll find the mail list somewhere at their homepage, I think
<kaibrossi2> ailo: Thanks for your help. I found it! ;)
<delta> smartboyhw, i experinced an error with JACK. Prompt says, D-BUS: JACK server could not be started.
<smartboyhw> delta, oh god..............
<smartboyhw> ailo-w, help delta please:D
<ailo-w> delta: Could be jack is already running
<ailo-w> delta: Close all your applications using audio (including any browser), and kill any jack processes left alive
<ailo-w> You can kill jackdbus from the terminal: killall -9 jackdbus
<delta> nopes. it happened the very first time i opened QjackCTL
<delta> okay
<ailo-w> delta: have you used qjackctl before?
<ailo-w> delta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204#Starting_Jack
<ailo-w> delta: Also, if you start some applications that autostart jack, you might have jackd running
<ailo-w> jackd == jackdbus, but without the dbus
<delta> ailo-w: no. when i opened it, I expected to start in real time mode. by default it was stopped
<delta> okay
<ailo-w> delta: are you on Ubuntu Studio?
<smartboyhw> ailo-w, he/she is on Ubuntu Studio 12.10 daily build I think
<ailo-w> Ok
<delta> ailo-w, yes
<ailo-w> delta: Did you follow the same procedure as in the link I provided?
<delta> ailo-w: going thru the link..
<ailo-w> delta: You only need the part about jack, which if you click on the link is where you end up
<delta> ailo-w: is it okay if i use the driver alsa?
<ailo-w> delta: If you're audio card is either PCI or USB, then yes
<delta> ailo-w: otherwise it should be always be firewire?
<ailo-w> If your device is a firewire device, then yes, "firewire"
<ailo-w> delta: How is it coming along?
<delta> i'm still having some trouble.
<ailo-w> delta: Sometimes PA can give you trouble too, so if I were you, I'd either logout and start a new session, or make sure to kill all instances of jack and pulseaudio (will respawn)
<delta> maybe because i'm running it on virtualbox
<ailo-w> delta: Er, ok
<ailo-w> delta: You can't get any kind of good performance on Virtualbox. For testing purposes, you should try increase frames/buffer to maximum
<delta> ailo-w: I'll do that. do you mind if I trouble you at a later instance?
<delta> ailo-w: oh, ok :(
<ailo-w> delta: frames/period, sorry
<delta> ailo-w: like 2048?
<ailo-w> delta: I didn't know you were on VB, but on VB, there is no actual HW device. Just the VB one, which I believe is some kind of generic PCI kind of thing
<ailo-w> delta: I'd even go to max, just to be sure
<ailo-w> 4096
<delta> ailo-w: done. I'll try that.
<delta> ailo-w: maybe it's time i give up :(
<delta> http://imagebin.org/232150
<delta> i couldn't start it..
<ailo-w> delta: Try this in a terminal: jackd -d alsa
<delta> ailo-w: okay.
<ailo-w> Or rather, jackd -d alsa -p 4096
<ailo-w> delta: Also, each time jack won't start with qjackctl, there's a chance jackdbus is left running
<ailo-w> So, always kill it before trying again
<delta> ailo-w: do you mind looking at two more images?
<delta> http://imagebin.org/232152
<delta> that with terminal log
<delta> http://imagebin.org/232153
<delta> * start JACK audio server on application startup
<ailo-w> delta: Been a while since I tried jack on VB, so I can't really say much about the error message there
<delta> ailo-w: thank you anyways for your help and time :)
<FloatingGoat> holstein: hey
<FloatingGoat> want to hear the first song i made with qtractor
<holstein> sure... you should link it in osmp room
<FloatingGoat> I already did
<FloatingGoat> holstein: http://ubuntuone.com/0TluXVpzAy070FirZ2UVaG
<holstein> FloatingGoat: very nice
<FloatingGoat> thanks
<FloatingGoat> work in progress i guess
<FloatingGoat> probably going to scrap it though
<FloatingGoat> too slow
<holstein> i didnt think it was too slow... but its your music
<FloatingGoat> how did you like the fake ass cello
<FloatingGoat> was it insulting?
<holstein> didnt even notice.. i just took it as a synth pad
<FloatingGoat> haha
<FloatingGoat> holstein: thanks for tha listen though
<len-dt> FloatingGoat, sounds ok. I think the reason it sounds slow to you is the beat you chose. (I think  :)
<FloatingGoat> beat?
<FloatingGoat> drum?
<len-dt> Drums
<holstein> nothing wrong with slow
<len-dt> No not at all.
<len-dt> Not what I was trying to say actually. I think a different beat might make the speed it is sound better.
<len-dt> FloatingGoat, the real question I have is how does qtractor compair to LMMS?
<FloatingGoat> hmm
<FloatingGoat> its harder to copy midi sequences
<FloatingGoat> and make them
<FloatingGoat> but way easier to edit raw audio
<len-dt> I could see that.
<FloatingGoat> qtractor has way better MIDI export too
<len-dt> So it depends on what portion of the music is midi and what is audio.
<FloatingGoat> lmms's midi output seems to be very buggy and missess notes
<holstein> does lmms capture audio?
<len-dt> No
<FloatingGoat> no
<FloatingGoat> but
<holstein> thats a deal breaker
<FloatingGoat> you can add raw audio
<len-dt> From the home page they expect you to import it like a sample
<holstein> what about rosegarden?
<len-dt> RG is quite a large DL
<holstein> it captures audio, and is arguably more midi-centric, dont you think?
<FloatingGoat> i wonder if it has support for windows VST plugins
<holstein> FloatingGoat: it'll use whatever the system uses.. or at least have the abiltiy to
<len-dt> The thing with winVST is that it works in layers.
<len-dt> The app talks to the VST plugin through a LV/dssi layer through a win layer then finally the VST.
<FloatingGoat> len-dt: with rosegarden?
<len-dt> With just about anything.
<FloatingGoat> winVST?
<len-dt> As oposed to linux VST
<drupin> where i find the lessions holstein to make music on UStudio
<holstein> drupin: lessons?
<drupin> yes holstein
<holstein> i would just search youtube for vids, or poke around for how-to's
<holstein> there are so many options and so many packages...
<holstein> there are nice sooperlooper tutorials.. and all kinds of stuff on ardour
<holstein> you need to sort out how to use/start JACK.. and that will depend on your hardware
<holstein> if you want me to link you an all-encompassing "how to make musice in ubuntustudio" page... there is no single resource for that
<holstein> the options are too many.. and there are so many different packages and workflows
<len-dt> And different kinds of music
<holstein> are you doing midi only? audio only? live effects? are you doing graphics?... and there are many options for doing these tasks
<holstein> thats what FloatingGoat has been experimenting with
<holstein> a DAW that does mostly midi, with audio as well
<holstein> ardour3 will likely be the answer to that soon when it releases
<holstein> but FloatingGoat has tried LMMS and qtractor and might try rosegarden
<holstein> do these all do the same thing?
<holstein> no
<holstein> why do we have so many options? because we can.. and they are all specific tools for specific purposes
<holstein> http://www.renoise.com/ is a commercial DAW thats not a bad "all in one'
<drupin> ok will look ytube
<MaynardWaters> damn it holstein we need that page!
<MaynardWaters> sry, i was way behind, and reading the "all encompassing how to make music in ubuntustudio comment" my bad
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i have a draft somewhere here.. its been uploading for a few weeks though ;)
<MaynardWaters> all of the holstein knowledge ever.... thats at least a few terabites right?
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i have that on an old floppy here....
<MaynardWaters> forgive me if this is impolite, but where are you located again? in the states?
<MaynardWaters> max lolz
<holstein> MaynardWaters: asheville north carolina
<MaynardWaters> no f-ing way!
<MaynardWaters> i just moved from raleigh up to detroit
<MaynardWaters> damn.
<holstein> nice... im at the flatrock this month if you make it over
<holstein> you wont see me, im up in the pit
<MaynardWaters> if i would have known you were that close I would have told you to come check out the recording studio that my housemate and i had built off of Ubuntustudio
<holstein> you dont come back down this way ever?
<MaynardWaters> we were still using 11.04 tho, so a little behind the curve, mostly for stabilities sake
<MaynardWaters> well its going to be a rare thing now-a-days
<holstein> MaynardWaters: im on 10.04 on my studio rig
<MaynardWaters> picked up a new job working for a acoustical engineering software company, in belgium right now finishing up some trainging then heading to kansas city for a congference
<MaynardWaters> solid
<holstein> nie
<holstein> nice*
<MaynardWaters> alright well its bed time for me over across the pond, catch up with you more later
<holstein> gn!
<FloatingGoat> til I can sell you lies, you cant get enough, make a true beleiver of... anyone anyone anyone.
<FloatingGoat> I wish i could make music like the xx
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-17
<FloatingGoat_> how do i get wifi to work with the realtime kernel
<ailo-w> FloatingGoat_: Realtime kernel?
<ailo-w> Which one?
<FloatingGoat_> lemme see
<ailo-w> FloatingGoat_: We don't have one in the repo
<FloatingGoat_> what kernel do you have?
<ailo-w> linux-generic and linux-lowlatency
<ailo-w> linux-lowlatency is the default Ubuntu Studio kernel
<ailo-w> It's not realtime
<ailo-w> It's basically a -generic kernel, with enhanced preempt configuration
<FloatingGoat_> okay this might just solve my problem
<ailo-w> About as good as a -realtime kernel, what low latency is concerned. How good, has not really been measured what I know
<ailo-w> I recommend the -lowlatency kernel, just for the fact that it has full Ubuntu support, and will work with anything you use -generic for
<FloatingGoat_> yeah i was just trying to get the kernel i used in ubuntu studio
<FloatingGoat_> since im not using it anymore
<FloatingGoat_> i installed the realtime kernel
<ailo-w> I assume you added a PPA for the realtime kernel?
<FloatingGoat_> yeah kxstudio
<FloatingGoat_> im going to try it out now
<FloatingGoat_> ill be right back
<ailo-w> FloatingGoat_: I'd go and ask on #kxstudio about that
<ailo-w> Gotta go. good luck
<Kyle__> I'm having trouble with xfsettingsd crashing in my ubuntu-studio image.  It's most often dying after keyboard input (of any kind), with "segfault at 14 ip <some address> sp <some address> error 4 in libxfce4kbd-private-2.
<Kyle__> "
<holstein> Kyle__: oddd.. what are you doing when that happens? does it happen on the live CD with your hardware?
<Kyle__> holstein: livecd seems fine.  I'm running it through vnc (tried vnc4server and tigervncserver).
<Kyle__> When I tried from lightdm, it kicks me out immediately.
<holstein> Kyle__: what are you changing when you install?
<holstein> why are you using VNC? have you tried vino/vinagre?
<holstein> i like vino and remmina
<Kyle__> holstein: Nothing.  I just let it do an install.  I tried running apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.  Didn't help.
<Kyle__> holstein: Virtual system.  vncserver on it's own runs much better than vnc off of a virtualized video card.
<holstein> Kyle__: AFAIK, we dont ship vnc4server, so you are installing something, correct?
<holstein> Kyle__: nothing about ubuntustudio will work well virtualized
<holstein> Kyle__: you might want to try one of the really light ones like lubuntu
<Kyle__> holstein: Yes, after it routinely kicked me out when trying to log in via lightdm.
<holstein> Kyle__: and vino? how did vino work?
<Kyle__> I'm going for the xfce4 desktop; when we showed students xubuntu kubuntu and ubuntu-stuido, they liked the studio desktop best.
<Kyle__> holstein: Haven't tried, I can't login via lightdm, and I don't know how to launch vino from the command line.
<holstein> Kyle__: im not clear on what your issue is
<holstein> Kyle__: maybe you just want to use virtualization in the software.. i know virtualbox has its own
<holstein> vino has always worked well for me
<holstein> i have only done ubuntustudio installs in vbox to test iso's
<Kyle__> holstein: If I try and login in after the install, it returns me to the login screen (lightdm) as soon as accepting the password.
<holstein> nothing we have will be useable virtualized
<holstein> none of the audio stuff will work
<Kyle__> holstein: I'm just using it for the nicely polished desktop.  Asside from gimp, they'll be using office and a browser.
<holstein> Kyle__: i would make a different user, and try logging in.. do that now
<holstein> Kyle__: xubuntu would be very similar and more appropriate
<holstein> i dont think this is the issue you are having though... i think you have a config issue in the /home directory of that usere
<holstein> user*
<holstein> when you make a nwew user and try logging in, we will know
<Kyle__> Hum.  I can log in as the new user.
<holstein> Kyle__: so, something you do after install breaks X
<Kyle__> But I added it form the CLI, so it didn't get the normal skeleton.
<Kyle__> holstein: Before I did anything, I couldn't log in with the initial user.
<holstein> Kyle__: you can start tossing things from the /home directory to see what it is
<holstein> Kyle__: well, as long as you know where the issue lies
<Kyle__> holstein: That's the thing. I know xfsettingsd is dying, I don't know why.
<holstein> Kyle__: i think you'll find when you get rid of the xsession config and/or XFCE stuff and let those respawn, you'll be able to login
<holstein> Kyle__: why is due to a config in the /home directory
<holstein> why your /home directory is having that issue is another question
<MaynardWaters> Kyle__:  dont know if this will help you but when I was trying to run ustudio on a eeepc (very weak hardware) the xfce desktop made a great deal of difference in responsiveness
<holstein> we also have nautilus
<holstein> its just not a good choice for virtualization
<Kyle__> Due to the kernel tuning, or the default software?
<holstein> yes. and other things
<Kyle__> Other things?
<holstein> main ubuntu plans for being vitualized, though it would be arguably heavy too... xubuntu and lubuntu liely have a conversation like "lets worry about virtualization"
<holstein> we specifically know no one will virtualize ubuntustudio
<holstein> we dont test it that way, for performance
<holstein> will it work? sure
<holstein> but you could just use xubuntu, and have a larger more desktop oriented community and light software
<holstein> more appropriate
<holstein> i mean, they are all ubuntu... the same repos and software available.. im just talking about out of the box, wha i think is best
<Kyle__> Granted.  Was just going for the desktop the students liked best (trying to lower their resistance to using cloud desktops).
<holstein> sure.. run it on metal, and id agree
<holstein> im not saying this wont work either.. just that if you are running into problems, it could be due to the fact that we dont plan for it being virtualized
<Kyle__> if that was the case, I'd expect the problems to be more around load.
<holstein> feel free and keep working with it.. im sure you'll sort it out, and make it work, and im glad to have you looking at the project
<holstein> im just trying to get you something more appropriate out of the box
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-18
<skaet> hiya,  any chance we can get some extra testing love on Ubuntu Studio?    We need all the manitory and run once tests done, before we can ship the images tomorrow.
<skaet> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds
<Len-nb> skaet, All the 32bit stuff is done. Ailo, holstein are any of you able to do 64 bit?
 * Len-nb would be happy to do 64bit if he had such a machine...
<skaet> Thanks Len-nb.
<holstein> away
<holstein> len-dt: ping
<Len-nb> holstein,
<holstein> skaet: im getting a late start on the 64's
<holstein> skaet: we have everything but http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/26107/testcases
<XRS1> This has got to be the most exciting distro I've seen hands down. Thanks everybody!
<ailo-w> XRS1: Glad you like it. I do think there's a major problem with qjackctl not stopping jackdbus properly, but that is something that we've inherited from Debian
<XRS1> noted
<ailo-w> XRS1: What makes you like Ubuntu Studio, if you don't mind spilling a couple of words on that?
<XRS1> I have many artist friends who would be very interested. not to mention just about every college kid in america
<XRS1> i've been using adobe myself and I am trying to break away
<ailo-w> XRS1: Ah, so you're into publishing applications?
<ailo-w> XRS1: Scribus?
<XRS1> well im actually in the tech industry but i end up having to do a lot of creative work and wearing of other hats. not to mention i like to start grand projects but end up bogged down bymyself and cant get any help as adobe is too expensive for others to be buying
<ailo-w> I meant to say Calibre.. heh
<ailo-w> XRS1: You can find Calibre for Windows too
<XRS1> i have a startup i am making mostly just as a demonstration of concept to some pro-am and D1 drifters, auto tracking camera systems, in car embedded media centers/engine data logging & AEM performance tuner intergation. i think i might be able to slip this in as a product somewhere  :P
<XRS1> they just love to edit their own pictures and videos and post 'em on the web
<ailo-w> A live DVD does include many of the apps you'd use for that. Unfortunately, for audio, there are missing codecs and such, if you want to work from a live image
<XRS1> solid state storage
<XRS1> looking into AEM on linux right now. i want to ditch the whole windows 8 touchscreen concept
<ailo-w> I have seen very little of Win8, but the last bit I saw was that you couldn't turn off the touch screen thing (at least using a gui). I would suspect you can disable it - would be pretty lame otherwise
<ailo-w> XFCE is in deed very traditional
<ailo-w> XRS1: Did you try UbuntuStudio Quantal 12.10? Final version is being released today. It includes publishing applications in the DVD, in contrary to the 12.04 release
<XRS1> well the idea was win8 would be a good touchscreen OS, but after trying it out, its not really working out as well as I had hoped, and i dont want to support microsoft's windows 8
<XRS1> nope. just found 12.04.1 a little bit ago by accident
<XRS1> was thinking LTS would be best but i dont see these things lasting long enough to need it. can just keep loading whatever is current onto new builds
<ailo-w> XRS1: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/
<ailo-w> Or you can wait until the final release is out. Should be by tomorrow
<ailo-w> The LTS is probably best, if you're going to keep the same software on a server for long periods
<XRS1> torrent link yet?
<ailo-w> Doesn't seem so
<ailo-w> The LTS probably has some advantages, what Unity is concerned. Perhaps less buggy. Don't really know. Otherwise, I don't think the LTS stands out
<ailo-w> Not for multimedia apps anyway
<Unit193> 12.10 for Xfce based ones (xubuntu, ubuntustudio) the messaging indicator won't be a-working.
<XRS1> the envelope icon in the try?
<XRS1> tray*
<Unit193> Some other things may be a bit "off"
<XRS1> well you are going in the right direction, thats good enough for now
<XRS1> Tattoo artist friend of mine already wants to try it out.
<skaet> smartboyhw - hiya,  we seem to be missing an Upgrade test for Ubuntu Studio amd64 - would it be possible for that to be run in next couple of hours?
<smartboyhw> skaet, look at #ubuntu-release:D
<smartboyhw> skaet, options..what are they?
<skaet> smartboyhw,   be best if we can get the manditory tests all done.
<skaet> am wondering if there are other people outside ubuntu studio team with the hardware handy,  who can help?
<smartboyhw> skaet, best but real difficult
<smartboyhw> skaet, asked them on #ubuntu-testing already
<smartboyhw> skaet, I am zsyncing the iso for good.....Hopefully I am able to test it before deadline....When is the deadline BTW?
<skaet> smartboyhw,   at some point today ;)  you've got a couple of hours
<skaet> basically deadline is when all the infrastructure is up and ready.
<smartboyhw> skaet, good...Download ETA 19:23 minutes, but then I am also building 3.7-rc1 kernel so.........my CPU will explode after that:D
<skaet> :)  thanks smartboyhw    let me know how it goes.
<smartboyhw> skaet, OK:D
 * smartboyhw is revising Chinese, doing homework and doing testing with his parents on cruise...eh:(
<phillw> skaet: how long has -studio got for the test?
<smartboyhw> phillw, er as skaet said: Couple of hours...should be enough hopefully
<smartboyhw> Thanks for caring about us phillw :D
<phillw> is someone doing it?
<phillw> smartboyhw: ?
<smartboyhw> phillw, I am now...Have to
<smartboyhw> phillw, infinity volunteered to do one for us:D
<phillw> I haven't got enough data allowance on my 3G device to pull in the 12.04 and then the data for 12.10 :(
<smartboyhw> phillw, don't worry:D
<skaet> smartboyhw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/12.10release_notes <-- is that where the Ubuntu Studio project's release notes will be this time around?
<skaet> or is there another site?
 * skaet updating the announcement email
<smartboyhw> skaet, IDK let me check
<smartboyhw> skaet, that page is blank
<skaet> smartboyhw,  yes,   was wondering if there was another I should point to?   or use: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio
<smartboyhw> skaet, use that link
 * skaet not sure if there is a project specific new announce,  like some of the other flavors have.
<smartboyhw> skaet, I mean the QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio
<skaet> ok.  I'll use ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio unless I hear otherwise ;)
<smartboyhw> skaet, ok
<smartboyhw> skaet, doing the upgrading now
<smartboyhw> skaet, upgrade package download 95% should finish quickly now:P
<skaet> :)
<Unit193> Woah, you identified. :p
<smartboyhw> Unit193, what/
<len-dt> skaet, what has to be done to declair ubuntustudio ready? Does it have to be ScottL? He would normally be online by now...
<smartboyhw> len-dt, wait for scott-work that is
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> skaet, am I right?
<len-dt> smartboyhw, there are lots of reasons scott may not show... I was thinking there must be some kind of backup.
<smartboyhw> len-dt, I am the backup as QA Lead
<skaet> smartboyhw,   if scott-work isn't around in the next hour,  as backup, please signoff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseManifest by putting the date in the column with "test sign-off", beside the ubuntu studio images.    Add a comment to the commit, you're doing it on scott-work's behalf,  and all should be good.
<smartboyhw> skaet, OK
<sticky1> Hello
<sticky1> Xubuntu 12.04.1 here, can anyone please help me to get my softsynth working?
<sticky1> or at least how to get internal synth working (fluidsynth)?
<sticky1> my ALSA is glitching I think
<ailo-w> sticky1: ALSA, or jack+alsa?
<ailo-w> sticky1: Are you playing it live? What is your latency setting? Did you adminster realtime privilege for your user? If low latency, did you install linux-lowlatency?
<sticky1> sorry I was doinstairs for a minute
<sticky1> *downstairs
<sticky1> I have MuseScore and a bunch of Wine apps that I want to set up not only with fluidsynth (if possible) but also with my X-MIDI adapter (my digital piano)
<sticky1> and I have no idea what I'm supposed to do
<sticky1> ailo-w: but I thought that fluidsynth was preinstalled or something?
<sticky1> I have no idea how to set up MIDI connections
<ailo-w> sticky1: Do you know about jack?
<sticky1> I believe it is an software MIDI cable amirite?
<sticky1> *a
<ailo-w> sticky1: Here's a bit about the sound on Ubuntu Studio https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204
<sticky1> it's a server appearantly
<ailo-w> I'd recommend for you to install Ubuntu Studio, to get everything set up by default.
<ailo-w> sticky1: It's a pro audio sound system, for both audio and midi
<sticky1> oh wait
<sticky1> I now know why it doesn't work
<sticky1> let me show you
<ailo-w> sticky1: I need to go, but perhaps someone else can help you
<ailo-w> Time to go home..
<sticky1> can you stay 1 more minute
<sticky1> just one
<smartboyhw> lol
<sticky1> http://imgur.com/zUOIU
<sticky1> it is Dutch, it says Couldn't open ALSA as sequencer client. The ALSA MIDI patchbay shan't be available. or something like that
<sticky1> what am I supposed to do now
<smartboyhw> len-dt, the backup system is used now and I marked the release ready
<len-dt> smartboyhw, Thankyou.
<smartboyhw> len-dt, :D
<US-XRS1> AWESOME!  Loving what im seeing from this 12.10!
<ailo> sticky1: Try #opensourcemusicians too. I haven't used fluidsynth fonts for a good while
<smartboyhw> US-XRS1, :)
<sticky1> ailo thanks for the response...
<sticky1> I'll try
<sticky1> bye
<ailo> sticky1: Also, I would check docs for the program you use
<sticky1> ok
<sticky1> But everything should run fine but I get that error
<ailo> Have you googled the error?
<sticky1> yeah not many useful solutions
<ailo> That's what I would need to do, aside from finding out again how the sound fonts work
<XRS1> the whole "For humans"  according to the studies that Microsoft Bob was based off, that wording is going to be a big subconscious turn off. should change that to People.
<XRS1> first thing i thought when my computer booted up is what are you an alien? is this skynet or something?  :P
<smartboyhw> XRS1, what?
<XRS1> just the whole "Made for humans." on the bootscreen
<holstein> XRS1: you can file a "wishlist" bug
<XRS1> interesting
<holstein> i can assure you that sentence is not on the list of things to change
<holstein> not that we wont be open to criticism, or suggestions
<holstein> XRS1: you can try the dev channel and/or dev mailing list, but we are far from dealing with that level of refinement
<holstein> plus, thats something we have hanging around from early ubuntu slogans
<XRS1> i just thought it funny as i just finished reading a study on human interaction with machines and that was almost exactly like one of the examples they used (along with the Einstein looking "Clippy" sneezing when you close him.)
<holstein> they?
<holstein> you mean, us? or microsoft?
<XRS1> who ever the author of the published findings were
<holstein> i think the idea is that its ubuntu for humans, as opposed to an operating system for super technical folks
<holstein> like, anyone can use it.. thats the idea
<holstein> its just a slogan though, i wouldnt read too much into it
<XRS1> i like it because it isnt gender specific
<XRS1> and my cat sure as heck shouldnt be using it  :P
<skaet> smartboyhw, and rest of ubuntu studio team,  congrats on getting Ubuntu Studio 12.10 released!  :)
<smartboyhw> skaet, yeah:)
<holstein> skaet: thanks!... we couldnt do it witout you!!
<XRS1> ? "Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/xrs1' failed: Operation not supported."
<fritz_cx> salut
<fritz_cx> y a kelkun?
<XRS1> i cant mount USB mass storage devices
<ailo> XRS1: How are you mounting?
<XRS1> clicking on the desktop icon
<ailo> XRS1: Is this the live DVD, or an install?
<XRS1> install. i got antsy and got 12.10 from cdimage.ubuntu.com before the official release
<XRS1> well its already installed i mean
<ailo> XRS1: We've done testing with that, and so far no one had any problems. I'll see if I can do some tomorrow.
<ailo> Will need to do a fresh install to do that
<XRS1> should i just grab the official?
<XRS1> now that its out
<XRS1> or, im assumeing its out?  O_o
<Unit193> It is, but zsync since you already have most of it.
<XRS1> yeah its out.
<Unit193> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<XRS1> oh cool
<ailo> XRS1: I'm almost certain it is the exact same thing. But, you can always give it a try
<Unit193> And if it is, it'll say 100%
<len-dt> XRS1, running 12.10 here no problems mounting USB stick.
<XRS1> hmm... tried 3. 1 is brand new out of the packageing. already tried rebooting
<len-dt> This one has been well used :) I use it for testing ISOs.
<XRS1> "Failed to mount 16 GB Volume. Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/xrs1' failed: Operation not supported"
<ailo> XRS1: Something about permissions. Have you googled it?
<len-dt> I do recall The 16G stick I have when I got it there were some things that didn't work
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<len-dt> I repartitioned/formated it and it was fine.
<holstein> yeah, i would just look in gparted for it XRS1
<ailo> Executables can't be run from USB
<XRS1> ?
<ailo> That's all I know, aside from file systems, which Linux can handle
<XRS1> yes they can?
<holstein> XRS1: open gparted and reformat and try
<XRS1> gotta install it. didnt come with the install
<ailo> XRS1: Not on Linux. You can run a script as "bash myscript", but you can't do "./myscript"
<ailo> It's a safety, I believe. There was some talk about USB automaounting posing a security hole
<XRS1> all i know is i dont use a hard drive. everything i do is on USB
<holstein> i have run installs from USB
<XRS1> the Mount option is greyed out in gparted
<ailo> The idea is that if you have a system running, someone can't just stick a usb in, and have it autoload stuff.
<XRS1> yeah i know it doesnt automount. but this isnt mounting USB at all
<len-dt> Then if it was mounted by root onto a mount point inside the normal directory tree it should work ok. May have to have something other that a fat FS though.
<holstein> XRS1: i would blow it out, reformat, remove, replug
<ailo> The disk utility tool is pretty decent too
<XRS1> running the zsync now
<XRS1> target 100%, no difference
<XRS1> formatting
<XRS1> using ext2
<ailo> XRS1: When I say, files on USB can't be executables, I mean, when the USB device is automounted. Not if it is mounted with fstab
<ailo> I realized this when I started using a usb stick to keep some source I was developing. Noticed none of the scripts were working.
<XRS1> well it hasnt been a problem for me yet
<ailo> Even if you do: chmod +x, it has no effect
<XRS1> new error
<XRS1> failed to mount 16 GB volume The given volume was not found
<holstein> XRS1: i would manually mount it in the terminal
<holstein> i might use sudo fdisk -l to make sure im calling the right name and all
<ailo> I'm out. GN everybody
<holstein> ailo: gn
<XRS1> bah... im too tired to mount in xterm...
<XRS1> will come back later after i have slept
<holstein> i would just unplug it
<XRS1> i did
<holstein> plug it back in, and click on it
<XRS1> it doesnt mount ANY USB devices
<holstein> i just tested the 12.10 64bit iso post install.. mounting a usb stick was one of the tests it passed
<holstein> i would like to see the output in the terminal when you try to do it manually
<XRS1> sorry. i cant mount thumbdrives. will try again later after i have rested.
<holstein> i think that will help you troubleshoot the issue... when you have time
<XRS1> show me the command so i can copy paste
<XRS1> im blank right now
<holstein> XRS1: it depends on what the partition is you want to mount
<holstein> i always just refer to
<holstein> !mount | XRS1
<ubottu> XRS1: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<XRS1> sdb1
<holstein> its just sudo mount what/ever where/ever
<XRS1> The given volume was not found
<XRS1> oops
<XRS1> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<XRS1> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mnt
<holstein> probably is
<XRS1> but its not there
<holstein> i would just look in the filemanager
<XRS1> i am right now. its not there
<holstein> im sure its just something silly that we are overlooking
<holstein> you can unmount everything
<XRS1> let me unmount n remount
<holstein> i would mount it to a directory i make.. and i might specify the filetype.. but i dont think you are having issues
<XRS1> umount: /mnt/sdb1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<holstein> XRS1: which is it then?
<XRS1> ...
<holstein> is it mounted according to mtab? or not mounted?
<XRS1> if i mount, it says its mounted, if i try to unmount, it says its not mounted
<holstein> i would just unplug it, and plug it in, and mkdir and sudo mount that thing to it
<holstein> ok XRS1 , i gotta run to work... one more show today, then i can go home!
<holstein> if its slow in here when you come back, you can try #ubuntu or #xubuntu
<XRS1> im in no rush
<XRS1> enjoy
<holstein> this is something like show 16 out of 34... not sure if "joy" will enter into it... but it'll be OK :)
<holstein> XRS1: did you get sorted?
<XRS1> not yet. let me try one more thing real quick
<xrs1> still no go on USB. i am installing on another laptop. we'll see what happens with that one
<xrs1> is this supposed to be a lightwieght distro? i've never seen that laptop boot a live disk so fast
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-19
<bartje> hi all
<bartje> how's 12.10 doing? should I upgrade?
<scarecrow> no problems mounting USB to this laptop using the same install medium.   just need to wipe my main laptop and reinstall i guess
<ailo-w> bartje: Only if you feel you need to, IMO.
<ailo-w> scarecrow: Weird
<ailo-w> Wonder what's so special about your first install
<scarecrow> sometimes stuff happens. no updates out yet to replace screwy files
<scarecrow> learned in windows, if you see something screwy during the install, dont proceed. start over
<bartje> ailo-w: well, with the 'real-time' issues in the past, I was wondering if the lowlatency kernel still is available in 12.10...
<ailo-w> bartje: -lowlatency is now, and will be a standard Ubuntu Studio kernel
<ailo-w> It's not realtime. It's a reconfigured -generic, with more agressive Preempt setting
<ailo-w> bartje: The issue with -realtime was that there wouldn't be a patch for every kernel release
<bartje> ailo-w: I know
<bartje> I've had really bad issues getting some good jackd results, just want to be sure
<ailo-w> bartje: For -lowlatency, there is a small patch on the LTS release, but it's only to enable the use of the rtirq script by default. Now, the patch is not needed anymore, so -lowlatency has no extra code at all
<bartje> ailo-w: and for firewire audio, do I still need to change some config files to get it working?
<ailo-w> bartje: Other than giving realtime prio for the user (which is enabled by default on US), you don't need any configs for firewire, since at least 10.10
<ailo-w> As for firewire, specifically, you need to at least be member of audio group, to start jack
<bartje> and about cpu-frequency- caling... ?
<ailo-w> bartje: There are not gui tools made by Ubuntu Studio to handle that atm. So, you'll need to use whatever you like to use normally
<ailo-w> We wouldn't set CPU scaling to performance by default, since it would cause issues for people on laptops, with overheating and such, especially if you can't even tell that your CPU is set to max.
<bartje> just found ricardo Lameiro's python script for that, seems to work, might be interesting to work that one out to an item in the configuration menu of ubuntustudio
<ailo-w> There are some ideas about creating a control application for things like that.
<ailo-w> bartje: You are free to make suggestions on the ubuntustudio-devel mail list
<ailo-w> or the -user list, for that matter
<bartje> indeed, looking at the code now, would be fun to fiddle with it to get it a really usable item :-D
<ailo-w> bartje: Have a look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/audio-settings
<ailo-w> It's very sketchy, and not very well maintained. We have added one config, that is supposed to help midi performance on 12.10
<ailo-w> Hopefully towards 13.04, we will see a bunch of new additions
<ailo-w> In the system control gui department
<ailo-w> bartje: I have this project in the freezer atm. As soon as I have time, I will make it happen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<ailo-w> There's also the applications that falktx is developing, the guy behind kxstudio. He will be pushing them into Debian soonish, so they will appear in Ubuntu Studio as well'
<bartje> that's great news :-)
<livingdaylight> greetings
<livingdaylight> this is very dynamic channel
<ailo-w> livingdaylight: I sense some irony there
 * XRS1 sighs *
<ailo-w> XRS1: Is that a sigh of relief (one could always hope)
<XRS1> fresh install, same media, main laptop. Once again I cant mount any USB devices on Gateway NV5378u laptop.
<XRS1> my 11 year old compaq evo n610c runs ubuntu studio like a dream. no USB problems (only problem is some known issues that are already being worked on)
<XRS1> never seen anything like this. i get a different error message no matter how i approach it. didnt have this problem in xubuntu 12.04.1 or kubuntu 12.04 (or ever)
<XRS1> only thing i can think of is i need to take the laptop apart and unplug the webcam (it doesnt work, its somehow broken.)
<livingdaylight> ailo, no, never! :p
<ailo-w> XRS1: I'd just try googling on the different error messages. But, also, if you don't need to upgrade to 12.10, you could just stick with 12.04.1
<XRS1> what WM did 12.04.1 use?
<XRS1> xfce?
<ailo-w> XRS1: It's been XFCE since 11.10 I think. The 12.04.1 release is not much different from 12.10 I think. Not much benefit in upgrading, unless you want more up to date applications (but you could always just add some PPA's for them too)
<XRS1> that'll do i'll give that a try. in the meantime it works great on the other laptop
<XRS1> first ill try the webcam. that really needs to come out anyway
<ailo-w> XRS1: Still, it would probably be interesting for someone to know about your problem.
<ailo-w> XRS1: If you like, make a bug report on it, before you uninstall
<ailo-w> XRS1: Make the bug report to Ubuntu in that case
<ailo-w> XRS1: Maybe it's kernel related (would seem likely, since the diff is only in HW)
<ailo-w> XRS1: Here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ailo-w> XRS1: Do you have a launchpad account? If not, begin by going here https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/NewAccount
<ailo-w> XRS1: Since we don't know what is causing the bug, I would just do: ubuntu-bug nautilus
<ailo-w> And follow instructions
<XRS1> lol
<ailo-w> The problem is getting someone to confirm it, since it seems to be HW related
<Plaid> anyone in the #ubuntustudio forum using MediaTomb with 12.04?
<Plaid> Looking for some solid suggestions for a how-to walkthrough
<Plaid> well, I may have to belay that request...it seems Ubuntu has added it to the repositories...
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org | Ubuntu Studio 12.10 Now Released | Please be  patient, not everyone is watchin'. |
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org | Ubuntu Studio 12.10 Now Released | Please be  patient, not everyone is watchin' | This Channel is logged! | Support forum is  provided by http://ubuntuforums.org | For general xubuntu help, try #xubuntu | General music making and studio  chatter is allowed
<smartboyhw> Yay holstein thanks
<Winko> Doing the upgrade to 12.10 any suggestions, tips and or tricks?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> Winko: backup and do a fresh install
<holstein> Winko: or, just use the LTS unless there is something you really need
<holstein> 12.10 looks great thgouh
<holstein> though*
<Winko> OK I have LTS now... Just w ant to be on the cutting edge.
<Winko> Why do fresh install? So much garbage left behind?
<holstein> Winko: its just a suggestion
<Winko> THNX fot the tip!
<holstein> i prefer it
<Winko> Ah ok THNX! Experienced?
<holstein> you mean, do i have experience? sure
<Winko> Eperience with 12.10?
<holstein> i just did the QA tests and played with the 64bit one
<holstein> its nice...
<Winko> And????
<Winko> Ah
<holstein> im still running 10.04 on my audio production machine
<holstein> would i install 12.10? sure..
<Winko> OK I understand
<holstein> its nice.. check it out live an se for yourself
<holstein> and see*
<Winko> Busy now with the upgrade
<Winko> I can't wait
<holstein> yeah, but you will
<Winko> Loved the 12.04 version!
<holstein> i find, best case, and upgrade takes a few hours
<holstein> i can do an install in a few minutes
<holstein> but ,thats just preference
<holstein> you'll be fine
<Winko> Pfeww thnx!
<holstein> we tested the upgrade path... there was something funny, but you can sort it out
<Winko> I don't mind waiting (holidays)
<Winko> As long as I can get a terminal, I'm fine ;-)
<Winko> 90% of the download...
<Winko> Do you know what the funny part was, if so can you tell me please?
<holstein> soemthing about the meta packages
<holstein> you might end up with no audio packages.. i forget how that went down
<Winko> OK!?
<holstein> no big deal, just apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<Winko> Thats the most important thing for me...
<holstein> im not saying you cant have them
<Winko> Pfeww :-)
<Winko> APT-GET wil get us ther ;-)
<holstein> im just saying the names changed, and we either had to push the whole thing out, or not have them, and i dont remember which way it went
<holstein> you still have a full system
<holstein> i *always* fresh install
<Winko> thank goodness
<holstein> best case, after a few hours of messing about, and some post install trickery, you'll get what you could have in 10 minutes
<holstein> but, again.. thats just my opinion
<Winko> Most of the time I do too but this time I've got no disk to backup to
<Winko> You are so right!
<holstein> you willl get a backup disk when that disk dies
<holstein> thats usually my argument.. you should have it backed up anyways
<holstein> and you shouldnt do something so potentially breakable without having stuff backd up
<Winko> I have a backup disk but not with me on my holidays in France :-)
<holstein> all drives fail
<Winko> I know what you mean, we've all been there. But the backup disk are in a safe @ home...
<holstein> as long as you're ok if you reboot and nothing is there
<holstein> i could postulate quite a few plausible failure scenarios that might make you wish you had waited
<Winko> I still have my bootable USB pendrive with 12.04
<Winko> Please no scenarios ;-)
<holstein> i always just plan for the real world options that do occur
<holstein> hard drives fail
<holstein> if you're ok with the risk, go for it, and enjoy being on the edge
<Winko> I will thank you :-) you're too kind! :-)
<Winko> Don't leave home without a bootable pendrive!
<holstein> yup.. you can boot in and see that your files are stil on the hard drive if bad things happen
<Winko> Yep... And you can make music on any piece of old hardware you run into :-)
<Winko> Preparing for upgrade now...
<Winko> THNX holstein, I'll check in later, Regards W.
<UberMusik> hey all .. how do I go about disabling frequency scaling in UbuntuStudio 12.0.4.1 64-bit?  Or is this not something I do in the OS? Is this application specific?  My goal is to avoid latency issues in real-time audio production workflows … tnx in advance …
<UberMusik> … i'm finding many articles .. but most are several years old .. i read that there are some GUI solutions which can monitor and modify frequency scaling .. but further reading indicated they don't work in 12.04  ….   is there a current solution that is recommended?
<UberMusik> so, i found this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Precise#Disable_CPU_Frequency_scaling
<UberMusik> … and then read this disclaimer at the bottom:  "Note: These instructions may not work with newer Linux kernels."
<UberMusik> i'm finding this to be a very, very, very, frustrating component of trying to migrate to a linux environment … i'm no guru linux guy .. but i can find my way around .. however, i'm not wiling to try every variation out there and risk putting my system in a state i can't easily revert …  is there really no straight-forward way to disable frequency scaling?   why all the hoops? and disclaimers? and "might work"  or "this might not be the right way to
<ailo> UberMusik: The file where you set the governor is at /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<ailo> One for each processor (notice the *)
<ailo> Haven't yet checked how Ubuntu sets it, but I believe it might be set automatically to ondemand at each login
<ailo> you could add a line to /etc/rc.local to set the governor
<ailo> If Ubuntu sets it after login, you might need to use sleep so you can override it
<ailo> Something like: sleep 30 && echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<ailo> UberMusik: It won't give you any performance boost, but it might make the chance of you getting random xruns smaller
<ailo> UberMusik: Another, perhaps more clever method would be to have two scripts. One to enable ondemand, and the other to enable performance
<ailo> Then you just shift, when you need to
<ailo> UberMusik: btw, there have been different applications that let you adjust frequency scaling
<ailo> Like a XFCE panel applet
<ailo> Since I don't adjust freq scaling myself (never felt the need to), I haven't investigated all the possible ways to adjust it
<ailo> There might be a Ubuntu Studio gui tool for doing this for the 13.04 release
<ailo> Oh, and I do set my system to really low latencies for audio production
<UberMusik> ailo: thanks for that info .. i've copied it into my linux notebook so i can refer back to it when i need it … i need low latency for live recording/performance of midi keyboards ..
<UberMusik> ailo: did you say 13.04 ? is that available? in beta? coming soon?
<ailo> 12.10 just came out. If there will be a gui tool for 13.04 (to be released 2013.04), most probably I will be the author of it. Haven't yet begun developing it
<ailo> If I have time
<ailo> UberMusik: One issue is the kernel. In my experience, kernels 2.6.37 and perhaps up to 2.6.39 were a bit better performing
<UberMusik> ailo: how do i verify my kernel version? i recently installed 12.04.1 UbuntuSutdio 64-bit ...
<ailo> UberMusik: Here's a guide I made on how to build the 2.6.38 kernel on any current distro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildOldLowlatency
<ailo> UberMusik: One way is: apt-cache show linux
<ailo> 3.2, I believe
<UberMusik> 3.2.0.23.25   … are you suggesting i might need to downgrade my kernel?
<ailo> Well, actually, it's made for the 12.04 release
<UberMusik> never mind .. i'm RTFM as we speak
<ailo> UberMusik: I'm not recommending anything, mind you. But, from my experience, the kernels 2.6.37 and 2.6.38 were a bit more responsive
<ailo> UberMusik: Another thing you'd want to do is disable the PA bridge
<UberMusik> ailo: not familiar with the PA bridge
<ailo> Or, rather, the first thing you should do
<ailo> pulseaudio-module-jack
<ailo> If you start jack with qjackctl, it's on by default. You see pulseaudio sink and source in connections
<UberMusik> my plan is to run Ardour (the latest version) linuxsampler (with fantasia front-end) and maybe one or two other modules ..
<UberMusik> i have been running qjackctl from the terminal .. so it sounds like i'm doing the right thing ..
<ailo> If you're using qjackct, go to Setup -> Misc, and untoggle "Enable D-bus interface"
<UberMusik> ah … i never did anything with that ..
<ailo> How do you start jack?
<UberMusik> originally, i was using qjackctl from the terminal .. but then when i upgraded to 12.04, i noticed a qjackctl item in the audio drop-down menu
<ailo> Well, qjackctl is only to control jack. You can use other programs too, like patchage, or the session manager ladish
<ailo> qjackctl is set to start jackdbus by default
<ailo> If you unset the dbus option, you start jackd instead, without having the PA bridge autoload
<UberMusik> i do use patchage as well ..
<ailo> IMO, what generally will help performance the most is the kernel version
<ailo> And, not using the PA bridge
<ailo> Most other things either do nothing, or help making consistent xrun free performance
<UberMusik> ailo: great info .. i'm making note of that … i built a new PC recently, and i'll monitor things as i start building out my workflow … if i start to see xrun issues, i'll know where to start ..
<ailo> But, the effect of many configs are so small, in general, that I don't usually waste time on it
<ailo> If you have a HW issue, with IRQ conflicts, the rtirq script (rtirq-init) might help, but it could also need to be tuned
<ailo> Usually only on laptops
<ailo> UberMusik: Oh, here's a good page for sys configs, for audio http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=system_configuration
<ailo> Now, a realtime kernel might not be nessecary at all, but it doesn't hurt to try one
<ailo> Again, I think the biggest benefit comes from choosing the right version
<ailo> I don't need one, since -lowlatency
<UberMusik> ailo: i was under the impression that 12.04 UbuntuStudio has a real-time kernel natively?
<ailo> linux-lowlatency has the exact same source as linux-generic (except for one irrelevant patch).
<ailo> It's just configured more aggressively for low latency performance
<UberMusik> at any rate, your info has been most helpful … i have to run .. but this is tons of information to help me tune my system ..
<ailo> linux-realtime (not in the repo) has a patch of code to it
<ailo> UberMusik: See ya
<holstein> UberMusik: btw, the hoops are usually due to hardware specific cases
<holstein> there is no "linux" making sure a small subset of well supported hardware works with it
<holstein> it just tried to support what is current, relevant, and able to be supported (legally or technically)
<holstein> i find it more about what one is used to using
<holstein> i feel a similar level of discomfort when i sit down at a windows machine, and cant do some of the things im usd to doing... doesnt make it right or wrong... just different
<studio-user295> hello
<studio-user295> decided to upgrade from cd. will see how it goes
<xrs1> hiya
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-20
<mjhouska> hello
<ailo> mjhouska: Hey
<studio-user176> Hey all
<mjhouska> need help wit installing ATI drivers
<mjhouska> just upgraded to ubuntustudio 12.10 from 12.04  chipset is HD3000 in a Biostar A780L3G mobo. nee proceedure to reinstall ATI drivers as Additiona drivers has been rendered usless appearently. It looks cool in it's new tab location, but it offers no options to install a driver. it seems it's just set up for switching between drivers already installed.
<studio-user176> Does anyone know of a good DVR IP camera web stream server?
<ailo> mjhouska: It does install drivers. You need to reboot of course for the changes to happen. I was trying to install ATI drivers on a friends computer, but was unable to get the proprietary ones working
<ailo> The default open source drivers were awesome in performance. Was playing Halflife on Steam, but there was a problem with overheating
<ailo> mjhouska: The problem with the drivers is not at all specific to Ubuntu Studio though, and from what I know, none of the devs have ATI
<ailo> So, you might have better luck asking on #ubuntu, or some other related channel
<studio-user176> try     sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++5 dkms ia32-libs <== ia32-libs only for 64 bit install     cp to directory containing the driver     sh ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/jaunty     sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_*.deb fglrx-kernel-source_*.deb fglrx-amdcccle_*.deb     sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk <== This may not be necessary, 
<ailo> studio-user176: You're looking to stream video?
<ailo> studio-user176: Except, it's not a Ubuntu/jaunty package :)
<studio-user176> the process is the same
<studio-user176> well up to 2 releases ago
<studio-user176> i know it work just changing the vresioning info
<studio-user176> versioning
<ailo> Wasn't working for me though
<ailo> mjhouska: The method studio-user176 is proposing is used when downloading the official AMD driver from their website, and not using the one in the repos
<studio-user176> and yes Ailo ipcam to stream rtmp to dvr and to web
<ailo> holstein: Did you know something about video streaming?
<ailo> I have never done that
<studio-user176> i was looking at flussonic but wanted to know if anyone took on this endeavor around here vs the typical forum search :D
<studio-user176> mjhouska I looked for a sec and found people having issues with drivers installs and 12.10 upgrade
<studio-user176> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202857/cant-install-ati-proprietary-drivers-in-12-10
<studio-user176> hope that helps
<ailo> It is amazing how good the open source drivers are at this point. If it weren't for the issue with overheating, I would have seen no sense in installing the proprietary ATI drivers
<ailo> Because of that, there's no way my friend is able to use 12.10 on his computer.
<mjhouska> afk a sec
<ailo> er, Halflife 2, btw. Not HL the original
<mjhouska> well it looks like one of the soutions is haveng me install unity LoL at least i'll have have the option to switch to xfce after the drivers are installed
<holstein> mjhouska: the graphics drivers arent tied to any desktop
<holstein> mjhouska: where are you getting the kernel modules?
<mjhouska> not sure
<holstein> i dont typically install software that im not sure where it comes from.. that could be why you have unity depends
<holstein> mjhouska: did this used to work?
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mjhouska> i'm going by this http://askubuntu.com/questions/202857/cant-install-ati-proprietary-drivers-in-12-10
<mjhouska> and it is installing unity
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lightdm ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> ^^ that is in that copy/pasted list of commands
<mjhouska> yeah
<holstein> well, as long as you realize you asked for unity to be installed
<mjhouska> i upgraded 12.04  to 12.10 from cd [ubuntu sudio]
<holstein> its not a bug, or something broken.. you asked for unity... ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> did you just manually install fglrx ?
<mjhouska> I guess i  can un installit
<holstein> mjhouska: you can reinstall ubuntustduio-desktop
<holstein> ubuntustudio-desktop
<mjhouska> possiby
<holstein> ubuntu-desktop will likely remove it
<holstein> mjhouska: its not "possibly".. you can if you want. if you want the ubuntu-studio xfce desktop instead of unity
<holstein> mjhouska: did you just manually install the drivers?
<mjhouska> yep tried that and it hosed. got low resolutions
<holstein> mjhouska: did you try different xorg.conf?
<holstein> mjhouska: that will likely be the issue
<mjhouska> nope
<holstein> in that link i gave a second ago, that is referenced
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> i usually get an xorg.conf from something like knoppix.. somethig i know works well with that actual hardware
<mjhouska> i'll try that next if this doesnt work
<holstein> then i specify the driver i want
<holstein> mjhouska: you'll likely try that now with that driver too
<mjhouska> it's asking  to restart now. brb hopefully.
<mjhouska> will check your link out next. at least i'll lear nsomething
<holstein> mjhouska: you can ask in #ubuntu or #xubuntu too if its dead in here.. since its more of a general ubuntu thing and not studio specific
<mjhouska> from all this
<holstein> im about to play the 2nd show today, and im not sure if i'll be back on
<holstein> mjhouska: i *always* try the live CD's...
<mjhouska> ok
<holstein> i never cold install or upgrade and expect things to "just work"
<mjhouska> it is studio specific as far as theu pgrade goes  thats what caused the problem
<holstein> mjhouska: i dont think so
<holstein> the upgrade upgraded the packages.. the driver is probably there.. and you might need to look at the xorg.conf that the ati driver makes
<holstein> you might have had a pop-up that said "would you like to keep the current xorg.conf" or whatever
<holstein> if not, thats still the first place to check..
<mjhouska> nope or i don't remember
<holstein> mjhouska: i said "might".. you probaby just got everything upgraded.. even the ati driver i assume you had installed before
<mjhouska> ok
<holstein> support for your device could have been dropped.. doesnt mean you can support it wiht 12.10.. but, i *always8 try the live CD's.. i would stay with 12.04 for hardware support reasons along
<holstein> along*
<holstein> alone**
<mjhouska> i do get full resolution  just  not sure of 3d support
<holstein> mjhouska: you dont need 3d for ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can get whatever resolution you specify in the xorg.conf
<holstein> anyway, im not kicking you out of here, not am i saying ubuntustudio didnt break your system.. im just offering suggestions that work for me
<holstein> we are glad you are here
<mjhouska> ok
<holstein> and we'll help as much as possible
<holstein> gtg.. good luck!
<mjhouska> haven't played with xorg conf much
<mjhouska> kk
<mjhouska> rebooting now
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-21
<ubuntu-studio> didnt work x.or crashed i'm on live cd now
<drupin> x?
<ubuntu-studio> tried go install ati drivers after upgrading to studio 12.10  and hosed  X.org  qafter trying a suggestion please help
<drupin> u need to install from live ubuntu-studio
<ubuntu-studio> yep no desktop at all
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<drupin> to hdd or other medoa
<drupin> media*
<ubuntu-studio> ok i'll try the upgrade option again
<drupin> now you in live
<ubuntu-studio> yep
<drupin> no point upgrade
<drupin> do you have an empty partition
<drupin> where you can install on hdd
<ubuntu-studio> nope
<ubuntu-studio> might be able to make uone
<drupin> this live is to troubleshoot and to install on other media.. like USB also
<drupin> what other OS you have
<ubuntu-studio> i use linux only
<drupin> ok
<drupin> you may not want to wipe out the other OS
<ubuntu-studio> i failed to install prop drivers after upgrading 12.04 to 12.10 fron cd
<drupin> all is done by default
<drupin> manually you dont need much driver install
<drupin> its very rare
<ubuntu-studio> oh  shit
<drupin> please you proper language ubuntu-studio
<ubuntu-studio> i thought i had to reinstall ati  for three d
<ubuntu-studio> kk
<drupin> no need i guess
<drupin> open chrome will work
<ubuntu-studio> there is an option to reinstall 12.10  keeping personal files and such in the installer. i'll go for that.
<drupin> make backups ubuntu-studio
<drupin> of your home folder and and other saves files ubuntu-studio
<drupin> saved*
<ubuntu-studio> good idea. fresh install ftw as usual
<drupin> yes install fresh
<ubuntu-studio> k goona back up now
<ubuntu-studio> Holaa
<drupin> ubuntu-studio?
<drupin> he left i guess
<vetch> hi all
<vetch> anyone around that might be able to assist me ?
<vetch> having trouble installing
<drupin> installin what vetch
<vetch> ubuntustudio
<vetch> ubuntustudio-12.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso specifically
<vetch> i burnt 2 cd's, but i cant seem to get them to run
<vetch> i can get the discs to boot, i choose english and get the menu to 'try' or install
<vetch> but no matter what option i choose my computer just reboots after i select an option
<drupin> run the live
<drupin> OS
<drupin> second option
<vetch> i tried that and that also triggers a reboot
<vetch> i have had no trouble booting other cd's and installed ubuntu 12.04.1
<vetch> just the ubuntustudio disc doesnt seem to want to progress past that initial menu
<drupin> how u loaded the ISO
<drupin> from torrent or direct install
<vetch> i downloaded it, i think direct link
<vetch> and burnt to cd
<vetch> i just loaded the torrent and it verifies i have 100% and its not corrupt
<drupin> yes
<drupin> torrent is good
<vetch> so my iso is fine, the dvd burnt with no errors and verified
<drupin> use USB rather than DVD
<vetch> the usb didnt boot
<vetch> i created it using startup disk creator in ubuntu
<drupin> what was error
<vetch> but it didnt seem to boot
<vetch> no error
<drupin> u set up boot option
<vetch> just seemed like my computer skipped over the usb and continued to boot from hdd
<vetch> yea
<drupin> bios
<vetch> i did
<drupin> set the boot order
<vetch> 1st boot device was usb
<drupin> ok
<vetch> 2nd was 1st hdd
<vetch> but it didnt boot it
<vetch> thats why i resorted to using dvd
<vetch> my computer had no trouble installing ubuntu from dvd
<vetch> just having problems with ubuntustudio
<drupin> keep booting 2 3 times
<vetch> i tried a few times before i came here
<drupin> ok
<drupin> now
<vetch> i can try again but i think its going to do the same
<vetch> brb
<haitek> hello world?
<hatgor> Hello!
<hatgor> I an a new ubuntu studio user
<hatgor> Can anyone answer some questions about this system?
<hatgor> Oh. No one hears me?
<gaetano> hi! anyone is there!!!???
<gaetano> i need some help with 3d drivers..they are not working: i cant open 3d blender!
<ailo> gaetano: What graphic card do you have?
<gaetano> ailo: NVIDIA GEFORCE GT
<gaetano> 630 m 2GB
<ailo> gaetano: Use the terminal, and do: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ailo> Or, if you want updates, nvidia-current-updates
<ailo> gaetano: Which version of Ubuntu Studio? 12.04? 12.10?
<gaetano> ailo: well my brother installed it to me 1 week ago, and i dont know wich one...is there any way to me to know wich one im using??
<ailo> gaetano: In a terminal, do: cat /etc/issue
<gaetano> ailo: ok first i type sudo ect...one sec!
<ailo> gaetano: You will need to reboot before drivers take effect. Why I'm asking which version of Ubuntu you have is because there is a way to install drivers without the terminal, but it's different on the two releases
<gaetano> ailo: ok, im gonna cal my bro and ask him wich one he installed to me
<ailo> gaetano: Well, if you go in the menu to: Settings -> Software Sources and you see a tab called "Additional Drivers", you are using 12.10
<ailo> Otherwise, 12.04
<ailo> 12.10 was released less than one week ago
<gaetano> ailo:
<gaetano> ailo:ok im gonna chek it out
<ailo> gaetano: If you just want to install drivers right away, you can just use the terminal. It's the same on all releases
<ailo> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<gaetano> ailo: ok i see additional drivers, so im using 12.10 isn it??
<ailo> gaetano: Yes. Use either the one that ends with "nvidia-current" or "nvidia-updates". You need to click "Apply" to install
<ailo> gaetano: Is one of them already chosen, or are you using the one that is called Noveau?
<gaetano> ailo: i clicked on additional drivers but it showed me NVIDIA _experimental_310
<gaetano> ailo: am i gotta activate it!?
<gaetano> ailo: 3D accelerated proprietary graphics for NVIDIA card. this is the driver that appeared clicking additional drivers..i have to install it!?!?
<gaetano> ailo: i dont know about this noveau...
<ailo> gaetano: No the experimental. Either "nvidia-current", or "nvidia-current-updates". Read carefully
<gaetano> ailo: nvidia current-updates doesnt appear..am i gonna typed in the terminal like u said before??
<gaetano> ailo: am i gonna type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current " like u said before?
<ailo> gaetano: Yes, I recommend you do that
<gaetano> ailo: ok imgonna do it! :) dont go away! :)
<gaetano> it says NVIDIA-current is already the newest version...
<ailo> gaetano: Right now, I'm not sure if you already installed it using the Software Sources applications. Open (in the menu): System -> NVIDIA X Server Settings
<gaetano> ailo: ok, it has appeared "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<gaetano> ailo: what am i gonna do!?
<gaetano> ailo: u still there??
<ailo> gaetano: You need to reboot. Then it should be fine
<ailo> gaetano: No need to do nvidia-xconfig. That stuff happens automatically'
<ailo> gaetano: After rebooting, try the Nvidia control application again. If it again says "you do not appear to be using..", then you have a problem
<gaetano> ailo: ok ailo, but how do i reboot??
<ailo> gaetano: You restart your computer. boot means when the Operative System starts
<gaetano> ailo ok after i restart, what i gotta do!? to run 3d programs like blender? because till now it dont work
<ailo> gaetano: Just reboot. Start the Nvidia X Server Settings application again, and tell me if it says the same thing
<gaetano> ailo: ok brb
<gaetano> ailo:
<ailo> gaetano: Yes
<gaetano> ailo i restarted and i went to NVIDIA x server but it says "ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ailo> gaetano: Is there a file called: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<gaetano> ailo : i type it in the terminal?
<ailo> gaetano: It's the file path
<ailo> You can either use a file manager to go there and find the file, or if you use the terminal, you can do: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ailo> gaetano: Graphic drivers are installed the same way on all Ubuntu based distros, so this is not a Ubuntu Studio problem
<ailo> gaetano: I would use google to find out if there are any issues with your graphic card version and Ubuntu 12.10.
<ailo> Also, you could head to ubuntuforums.org, or #ubuntu
<ailo> gaetano: If there is a file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, delete it, and then reboot. If not, then you have a problem with your graphic card and the nvidia drivers
<ailo> gaetano: That is as much as I can help you, sorry
<gaetano> ailo: i typed /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it showed "permission denied"
<gaetano> ailo: dont worry u have been very kind! and helpful! i thank u a lot!
<ailo> gaetano: The command is "ls". So: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ailo> The file can only be removed as root
<ailo> You could just do: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ailo> If it's there, it will be removed, if not, you didn't do anything bad
<gaetano> ailo: ok i typed "ls" and appeared "documenti immagini modelli musica pubblici scrivania video"
<gaetano> ailo: so now i gotta reboot to delete it?
<ailo> gaetano: No, you didn't read what I wrote very carefully
<ailo> gaetano: To see the file you do: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ailo> I mean, to see if it is there
<ailo> To remove it: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ailo> These are commands: ls, sudo, rm. This is a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ailo> "ls" lists files. "sudo" gives you admin rights. "rm" removes files
<gaetano> ailo: ok it shows only my name and the name of my pal top
<gaetano> lap top
<gaetano> no no sorry..lol it showed /etc/X11/xorg.conf..i delet it!?
<ailo> gaetano: Yes. Delete it
<ailo> And then reboot
<gaetano> says rm: missing aperand, what is means?
<ailo> gaetano: It means you did not write the command I showed you
<ailo> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gaetano> ailo: ok thank u very much! i will let u know if it has worked! i gotta go! thank u again! see u here!!!
<gaetano> bye
<rickbol> ubuntu update-manager update my kernel to 3.2.0-32.51-generic-pae. When might a lowlatency kernel update be available?
<ailo> rickbol: If you don't want the generic kernel, you could just uninstall it.
<ailo> There hasn't been any updates for -lowlatency on precise for a while
<ailo> 12.10 has regular updates, at same pace with -generic
<rickbol> is it recommended that ubuntustudio releases do a dist-upgrade to 12.10?
<ailo> rickbol: No. We recommend a fresh install
<rickbol> Well I thought the 12.04 LTS would be a long lasting "base install", but no?
<ailo> The -lowlatency may be updated later. I'm trying to make that happen
<ailo> 12.04 will be supported the longest, but as for quality for multimedia applications, it doesn't stand out
<ailo> I don't know how different XFCE is between releases, but I would guess also that does not follow LTS in the sense that LTS is the most polished
<ailo> Anything Ubuntu specific might be more polished on the LTS
<ailo> I'm hearing ATI drivers don't install on 12.10
<hatgor> ailo, who tells you that? It's too bad...
<ailo> I was unable to install them myself, a week ago. I don't have ATI at home, so I don't really know much about it
<ailo> There was someone here who had the same problem
<rickbol> My motivating problem is that I can't get stable wifi working on this Dell 630. Iv'e tried the default bcm4311 and now an intel 4965agn. Both crap out.
<rickbol> the bcm4311 work fine under AVLinux5.x. The intel 4965 has problems.
<ailo> rickbol: Which kernel version on AVLinux?
<rickbol> hmm, it's older. Maybe a 2.6.xx, or early 3.0.x
<ailo> rickbol: I can't say for sure, but it does sound like a kernel version issue. If you'd like to try an older kernel version, I made a guide for compiling one here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildOldLowlatency
<rickbol> actually, 3.0.30-avl-8-pae
<ailo> I'd google about the device first though, to see when and why the problem happens
<ailo> A blind test with 12.10 I guess would just be booting the live image and see how that works out
<rickbol> there are some bugs (regressions?) on both wifi devices, but they're 1yr+ old. I'm blown away that these releases would continue with these bugs.
<rickbol> I'm really just trying to identify a card that'll work well in this Dell 630
<ailo> rickbol: Not Ubuntu's fault. I don't know who makes those drivers. Could be they are not free? And in that case, not anyone can edit the code
<ailo> Also, sometimes it happens they remove stuff, because of legal issues
<ailo> You could try some kernel forum, or mail list about this
<rickbol> well the drivers used to work fine. And these are very common wifi cards. Broadcom and Intel sometimes help, sometimes hinder. But what card has opensource drivers that work?
<ailo> I have no idea. If they are open source, then there will be some place for the code, and some sort of mail list
<rickbol> I'll boot 12.10 and see what happens. Thx.
<rickbol> how do I know if I'm running 64 or 32-bit kernel?
<ailo> rickbol: PAE is 32 bit
<ailo> rickbol: You can do: uname -a
<ailo> Will let you know if it's 32 bit or 64 bit system
<ailo> This being 64bit x86_64
<Zardozo> hi folks!
<Zardozo> go a problen after a fresh install of studio12.10
<Zardozo> jack wont start
<ailo> Zardozo: What kind of problem?
<ailo> Zardozo: Are you very familiar with jack?
<Zardozo> nope
<ailo> Make sure no audio applications are running. Including web browsers with audio content
<ailo> Kill jackdbus and pulseaudio: killall -9 jackdbus && killall pulseaudio
<ailo> Make sure to choose the right device, before starting jack
<ailo> Zardozo: Unfortunately qjackctl has problems shutting down jackdbus
<Zardozo> hey that worked
<Zardozo> now jack has started
<ailo> Zardozo: When you stop jack, and it doesn't stop, jackdbus will be left running in the background. You could make a little script for killing it
<ailo> If you don't need dbus support (ladish, and some other things), just disable dbus support in qjackctl settings
<ailo> This will have qjackctl start jackd instead of jackdbus, and you should have no more problems of that kinds
<Zardozo> cool
<ailo> Oh, that will also disable pulseaudio autocreating sink and source to jack
<Zardozo> ok
<Zardozo> yeah i don't need sytem sounds anyway when doing my audio work
<Zardozo> what does this mean?
<Zardozo> qjackctl.real:7772): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Zardozo> (qjackctl.real:7772): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<ailo> Don't know. It's something new to me.
<ailo> Sounds like something to do with GTK
<Zardozo> my server prefix is set to jackd
<Zardozo> not jackdbus
<Zardozo> i topped qjack  and restarted and got this. it still works
<Zardozo> 12:18:32.146 Patchbay deactivated.
<Zardozo> 12:18:32.159 Statistics reset.
<Zardozo> 12:18:32.169 ALSA connection change.
<Zardozo> 12:18:32.209 D-BUS: Service is available (org.jackaudio.service aka jackdbus).
<Zardozo> Cannot connect to server socket err = Connection refused
<Zardozo> Cannot connect to server request channel
<Zardozo> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<Zardozo> 12:18:32.217 ALSA connection graph change.
<Zardozo> (qjackctl.real:7979): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Zardozo> (qjackctl.real:7979): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Zardozo> 12:18:41.671 D-BUS: JACK server is starting...
<Zardozo> Cannot connect to server socket err = Connection refused
<Zardozo> Cannot connect to server request channel
<Zardozo> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<Zardozo> (qjackctl.real:7979): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Zardozo> (qjackctl.real:7979): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Zardozo> 12:18:41.704 D-BUS: JACK server was started (org.jackaudio.service aka jackdbus).
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: Starting jack server...
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: control device hw:0
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: control device hw:0
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: Acquired audio card Audio0
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|44100|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: control device hw:0
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: configuring for 44100Hz, period = 1024 frames (23.2 ms), buffer = 2 periods
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: ALSA: final selected sample format for capture: 32bit integer little-endian
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: ALSA: use 2 periods for capture
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: ALSA: final selected sample format for playback: 32bit integer little-endian
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: ALSA: use 2 periods for playback
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: graph reorder: new port 'system:capture_1'
<Zardozo> Sun Oct 21 12:18:41 2012: New client 'syste
<ailo> Zardozo: You could use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for this sort of thing
<ailo> If jack starts, then there's no error
<Zardozo> li this right http://paste.ubuntu.com/1295524/
<Zardozo> cool idea
<Zardozo> thaks a bunch
<Zardozo> thanks
<Zardozo> pulse sink and sourse are autoconnected too
<Zardozo> well good at least i know what to do if it hapens again
<Zardozo> well i rebooted and jack still works. i guess they should add that line to the ubuntu studio installation
<Zardozo> again thanks for the help ailo
<rickbol> should usbsticks be automounted on 12.04?
<ailo> rickbol: nope
<ailo> I think it was changed for 12.10
<ailo> Zardozo: Are you the one who posted on ubuntustudio-testing?
<Zardozo> yep
<ailo> Ok
<ailo> Zardozo: Not many subscribing to that mail list. Intended for posting testing results, when testing development versions of Ubuntu Studio. Not active yet
<Zardozo> oh ok
<ailo> Any problems you have, you are free to post on ubuntu-studio-user
<Zardozo> ok
<Zardozo> that a frenode channel
<Zardozo> nope
<Zardozo> this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-users
<Zardozo> cool i'm subscribed
<ailo> Zardozo: Yea, that's the one
<ailo> Zardozo: Let me also point you to #opensourcemusicians. A good channel for various audio related topics
<ailo> And another mail list, which is very useful is linux-audio-user
<rickbol> what is the syntax to mount a usb drive read\write at the command line? (I've read a dozen googled articles already, & the man page)
<ailo> rickbol: I usually just do: sudo mount /dev/sd** /media/somefolder
<ailo> First: sudo mkdir /media/somefolder
<ailo> replace ** with your device
<ailo> In my case it could be sdb1
<ailo> You can use the disk utility tool to see which it is
<rickbol> "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive1" returns "mount: warning: /media/usbdrive1 seems to be mounted read-only."
<ailo> hmm, let me check. I don't do this often.. (umask)
<ailo> rickbol: Try: sudo mount umask=0022 /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive1
<ailo> rickbol: I don't have these kind of problems myself. Were you the one with the curious laptop and no usb mounting?
<ailo> rickbol: I mean, the usb should appear in the file manager, but not be mounted
<ailo> By clicking on it, it should be mounted
<rickbol> would that be "... -o umask=0022..."
<rickbol> the drive doesn't show up in the file amanger
<ailo> rickbol: Ah, yeah. -o umask=0022
<ailo> rickbol: Seems like some kind of a pattern now. Two people who can't get their usb devices to mount properly
<ailo> Only 12.10?
<rickbol> I'm trying to put 12.10 on a usb drive with unetbootin to see if my wifi card works under 12.10. I'm on 12.04
<ailo> rickbol: It seems like some HW don't play well regarding usb mounting
<ailo> Try another computer, if you have one
<rickbol> I put 12.04 on a usb drive using this computer, running AVLinux 5.x.
<ailo> rickbol: Apparently, there are other problems with later kernel versions (if that is the cause)
<rickbol> ok. booting to AVLinux 5.0 to put 12.10 on a usb drive. thx.
<Zardozo> i  have a biostar A780L3G mobo with an ati 3000hd chipset. how do i snstal flgrx drivers forit?
<Zardozo> ubuntustudio 12.10
<Zardozo> lshw outut  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1295848/
<Zardozo> nevermind card not supported orphaned again
<Zardozo> reverting back to 12.04. cheaper than buying a new card
<Zardozo> thankfull i've backed up my files
<acmeinc> have there been any reports from fmit (tuner) crashing during gladish Studio load?
<Zardozo> Installing 12.04 while i save for a new videocard or wait for ATI tomake a driver  compatable with the new xorg.  shoudn't that be the other way around?
<Zardozo> my mobo isn't that old.
<Zardozo> yeah 12.04 is good enough
<MaynardWaters> so i start up qjackctl
<MaynardWaters> then i open mixxx or hydrogen
<MaynardWaters> i start playing
<MaynardWaters> its coming out of my speakers great
<MaynardWaters> now i want to plug in my head phones
<MaynardWaters> so  i do and expect it to continue to play in the ear buds,
<MaynardWaters> but nothing comes out of the ear buds, but the speakers stop producing sound
<MaynardWaters> i unplug, and the speakers are playing
<MaynardWaters> any advice?
<MaynardWaters> rosegarden.....
<acmeinc> anyone have experience with gladish?
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-14
<dyingjohnnie> man... ubuntu studio is fucking awesome
<holstein> dyingjohnnie: thanks!. glad you enjoy.. do try and keep the language clean in the channel
<dyingjohnnie> whoops
<dyingjohnnie> sorry guys.
<holstein> dyingjohnnie: no worries :)
<dyingjohnnie> any of you guys use the synth or drum tools offered by US?
<holstein> dyingjohnnie: i have
<holstein> dyingjohnnie: you can also try #opensourcemusicians
<dyingjohnnie> i'm looking for some completed audio to listen to
<dyingjohnnie> oh nice
<holstein> here are the issues.. as i see them
<holstein> "good" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> they really arent "offered by ubuntustudio" necessariy.. they are just in the main repos, and are basically available to any distro
<holstein> hydrogen is the big drum synth folks use
<holstein> there are many software synth options
<dyingjohnnie> well yeah
<dyingjohnnie> that's not really what i meant
<dyingjohnnie> i've NEVER used linux as a DAW
<holstein> http://pneuman.bandcamp.com/
<dyingjohnnie> and now it seems feasible
<holstein> that is a friends work
<holstein> well, its always been pretty do-able.. assuming you find what you are looking for, and dont mind learning the tools
<dyingjohnnie> well...
<dyingjohnnie> not exactly
<dyingjohnnie> the hardware was always the issue
<holstein> dyingjohnnie: are we talking about hardare?
<holstein> hardware?
<holstein> dyingjohnnie: im not
<dyingjohnnie> audio interface compatibility at least in my experience used to be a motherduck to work with
<holstein> dyingjohnnie: doesnt matter.. ubuntu/linux is up to the task
<dyingjohnnie> oh definitely
<dyingjohnnie> my interface worked out of the box. I almost peed my pantaloons
<holstein> dyingjohnnie: *anyone* is always welcomd and encouraged to create and support what they like for whatever OS. including this one
<holstein> dyingjohnnie: my presonus firepod works out of the box
<holstein> dyingjohnnie: RME typically provides support
<dyingjohnnie> RME?
<holstein> but, that support is typically not the responsibility of the OS, anyway
<dyingjohnnie> oh snap.. i have restart. the install is almost done here. I'll bbiab to continue this.
<dyingjohnnie> thank you very much
<holstein> dyingjohnnie: enjoy.. im off soon
<InsertUser> Hi, I'd like to remove the Unity bar at the bottom but I can't figure out how
<zequence> InsertUser: The Unity bar?
<InsertUser> #the one that shows when you put the cursor to the bottom
<zequence> You seemed to have fixed your AMD driver issues? When you were here asking before, you always quit before anyone could answer
<zequence> It's just a panel, like the one at the top
<InsertUser> actually no
<zequence> Right click on the panel, and choose panel settings
<InsertUser> my computer conked out before anyone culd answer
<InsertUser> could*
<InsertUser> also, what do I do from settings
<zequence> I'm sure you'll figure it out
<zequence> I don't use XFCE myself, so..
<InsertUser> nope I cant figure out how to find it
<InsertUser> remove*
<zequence> There are two panels. You can choose to remove one
<zequence> It's all there, in the panel settings
<InsertUser> oh got it
<InsertUser> you just select panel 1 and click the minus
<InsertUser> anyway, can someone tell me how to install the AMD drivers without it messing up the resolution
<InsertUser> AMD catalyst
<InsertUser> Ok, now when I open Ubuntu Software Center it just exits
<zequence> InsertUser: The only file I know of to fix resolutions is /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which does not exist by default. When setting up resolution settings with nvidia-settings, and saving, it will create that file
<zequence> I'm assuming it's the same with Catalyst
<InsertUser> it is
<zequence> You'll need to run it as root, in order to make changes permanent
<InsertUser> but I've edited that and When I re-booted it just reset the file
<zequence> It can't reset
<zequence> Any changes to that file are permanent
<InsertUser> so, do I install the driver, edit the file, then reboot?
<zequence> Try using Catalyst. That's should be the easiest
<InsertUser> yeah I'm using the catalyst driver
<zequence> But, you'll need root access to save to file
<InsertUser> ik
<InsertUser> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zequence> I mean, Catalyst, the control center
<InsertUser> ok
<zequence> Not, fglrx, the driver
<InsertUser> but you cant access that untill you reboot
<zequence> Sure you can
<InsertUser> i tried it
<zequence> The driver won't be loaded, until you reboot
<InsertUser> sudo amdccc
<zequence> But, the files are all there
<InsertUser> it came up with an error
<zequence> Ah, right
<zequence> you're right
<zequence> It will error if the driver is not loaded
<zequence> Well, edit the file by hand then
<InsertUser> so do I just edit the file?
<InsertUser> ok
<InsertUser> If it doesn't work I'll press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and do sudo amdconfig --uninstall=force
<InsertUser> ok...
<InsertUser> what am I looking at in this file?
<InsertUser> my monitor is 1024x768x60
<InsertUser> I dont know what line to change
<InsertUser> zequence: what am I looking for to edit?
<InsertUser> zequence?
<InsertUser> This forum has a line that says "Modes: "1024x769"": http://askubuntu.com/questions/74808/how-do-i-force-a-resolution-of-1024x768
<InsertUser> do I add that line?
<InsertUser> ok gonna reboot now
<InsertUser> Nope that didn't work
<InsertUser> I think I'll ask AMD Support
<neofita-estremo> ciao a tutti
<InsertUser> Hi, what's the keyboard shortcut for  lowering the screen resolution?
<InsertUser> What's the keyboard shortcut for  lowering the screen resolution?
<InsertUser> How do I format a USB?
<InsertUser> wait I found a thing in Software Center, bye
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-15
<Guest80239> Hi, is anybody here ?
<Guest80239> Hi, is anybody here ?
<luigi> ,,
<ThatGuy> I'm trying to install XAMPP but I don't know what version to download...
<ThatGuy> Can anyone help me? I have the latest Ubuntu Studio on 64-bit
<zequence> ThatGuy: Ubuntu Studio is one of the official flavors of Ubuntu, meaning, it's Ubuntu. Using Ubuntu Studio as a server is not what people usually do, so you might find it easier to get answers to server related on other channels
<ThatGuy>  ok
<ThatGuy> I just want to run it for testing my website, not to openj to the public
<ThatGuy> just so you know
<ThatGuy> Nobody is on the XAMPP channel
<ThatGuy> Anybody bhere know?
<ThatGuy> *anybody
<johannfaithful> Anyone need help?
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-16
<leftist> good morning. is there a way i can add a panel to the bottom? like in earlier versions of ubuntu?
<leftist> or like with gnome?
<leftist> umm seems like i can
<leftist> does compiz work?
<ShadowStrider> hi folks
<leftist> hi what is that called iced tea for java?
<OvenWerks> ?
<leftist> how can i install java i usually run centos
<leftist> but i installed studio
<OvenWerks> I thought there was java already.
<leftist> i cant recall how to install java so i can download some stuff off youtubve via keepvid
<leftist> i dunno
<leftist> its a fresh install
<leftist> new drive et
<leftist> etc
<OvenWerks> Ya, I am booted on the wrong one just now
<OvenWerks> Unless you installed 12.04.3
<leftist> i installed 143.4
<leftist> 13.o4
<leftist> why isnt cinelerra bundled out of curioisty?
<leftist> and vlc is missing
<leftist> why?
<OvenWerks> It is not free enough :)
<leftist> :D
<leftist> haha
<OvenWerks> We don't try to cover every possible application
<OvenWerks> There is not enough room.
<OvenWerks> (not free enough means licencing problems)
<leftist> yeah but those are 2 essential
<OvenWerks> There are 3 video players already I think. Mplayer, xine and parole
<leftist> videolan and cinelerra
<leftist> shit we use that shit at ibm
<leftist> vlc
<leftist> my god
<leftist> licenses?
<leftist> your joking
<leftist> vlc?
<leftist> geez
<OvenWerks> vlc is not a licencing issue
<leftist> so where is it?
<leftist> vlc?
<OvenWerks> sudo apt-get install vlc
<leftist> yeah yeah
<leftist> thanks :)
<leftist> but that is essential
<leftist> xine crahsed 3 times already
<OvenWerks> There are others who don't agree.
<Unit193> libdvdcss2 is one where the license is questionable, not vlc.
<leftist> ok
<Unit193> Also it is pulling all of Qt in, which Studio doesn't ship.
<leftist> i understand
<OvenWerks> I am more audio so I don't really know.
<Unit193> (Well, what's legal, not the license.)
<leftist> but why not jsut bundle vlc and cinelerra?
<leftist> only makes sense
<leftist> make it complete
<leftist> just my thoughts you know
<leftist> my problem is with java
<OvenWerks> cinelerra is not even in our repos. I don't know if it is debian either.
<leftist> i cant download using java i can in centos but i cant in ubuntu/debian. now that bugs me big time
<leftist> i run it on other systems on other levels of ubuntu and other linux. it is essential for any studio work in my perpective.
<leftist> just mine though.
<OvenWerks> I can see some of the libs are installed.
<leftist> but it should be atleast evaluated the future
<leftist> in the
<leftist> future
<leftist> those 2 atleast
<OvenWerks> become part of the team then.
<leftist> i will
<OvenWerks> We need people who do video.
<leftist> i will
<leftist> i  will install it
<leftist> but it should be part of the package
<leftist> to complete it
<leftist> xine crashes to much
<leftist> vlc doesnt
<leftist> we recommend that at ibm
<OvenWerks> Many people I have talked to say either mplayer or vlc. What is the difference? (aside from mplayer being CLI
<leftist> i have been involved iwth vlc since initial dev. but it has 100% of all functuality for video/audio that anyone could ever desire
<leftist> mplayer is limited, vlc is complete
<OvenWerks> :) ok
<OvenWerks> What are the most apparent limits you see?
<leftist> i'm kinda buzzed but i still know what i know
<leftist> well
<leftist> my biggest fuss is this
<leftist> and while i know it's based off ubuntu
<leftist> well
 * OvenWerks has had vlc crash on him too
<leftist> i come from along time ago
<leftist> but i dont like that it has a docking station
<leftist> i dont like that i cant have a simple impletation for a bottom panel
<Unit193> Depends on what coecs you have.
<leftist> well ok
<Unit193> There are also UIs for mplayer.
<leftist> let me back up
 * Unit193 is lagging.
<leftist> i'm talking about the whole presentation in my opinoin for studio but i will stick with imeda
<leftist> medai
<leftist> grr
<leftist> media
<Unit193> Sorry, I"ll butt out.
<leftist> no dont
<OvenWerks> leftist: is it the icedtea plugin you are looking for?
<leftist> i just had installed on 30+ laptops studio but damnit if it didnt have vlc. we do steaming  a lot but the problem is now someone has to do that
<leftist> yeah but i was looking for iced tea
<leftist> but could not find it
<leftist> space
<OvenWerks> try sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<leftist> thanks
<OvenWerks> If you need a certain set of applications. why not start with xubuntu and create your own meta package for the rest?
<OvenWerks> (or kubuntu or whatever)
<Unit193> OvenWerks: You do audio editing right?  Much with Audacity?
<leftist> i started with xenix
<OvenWerks> Unless studio has most of what you want then start with that.
<leftist> then amiga
<leftist> then osx
<leftist> then windows
<leftist> the ubunt
<leftist> so
<leftist> my thoughts are this
<leftist> to make it a studio
<leftist> make it pretty complete
<OvenWerks> Unit193: I have used audacity. It does good editing but not good tracking.
<leftist> out of the iso
<leftist> like with airtime or rivendell for broadcasting
<leftist> vlc
<leftist> cinelerra
<leftist> make it complete
<OvenWerks> cinelerra is not going to happen, at least not yet.
<leftist> you dont have to run behind #ubuntu just make it how it should be
<leftist> how it needs to be
<leftist> why not
<OvenWerks> It's not available to us for the iso.
<leftist> i'm not trying to be a pain or nothing just some thoughts
<leftist> seriously?
<OvenWerks> Yes.
<leftist> i didnt know that. maybe i can change that
<OvenWerks> If it was available through our repos we would add it.
<leftist> i'll be damned
<leftist> and i know the maintainer
<leftist> well let me get involved on atleast that level for the cv
<OvenWerks> Generally, into debian first then we can sync ubuntu.
<leftist> community verions
<leftist> ok
<leftist> i apologize
<leftist> i didnt have no idea
<OvenWerks> I will see about vlc
<leftist> the projects on going are great but to have studio hopping you need to really hop
<OvenWerks> I often install it myself... It just seems when a video doesn't work with one player it will with another
<OvenWerks> I have not found any one of them that everything works with.
<leftist> basics are definately there but just missing some essentials
<leftist> i am not bitcing just talking what i think
<leftist> another thing on my mind is this
<OvenWerks> We tend to be workflow based.
<leftist> just because ubuntu wants unity as a framework why does studio have to follow thier trial?
<OvenWerks> We don't we use xfce
<leftist> why not just make it based off debain and make it a true studio
<leftist> well
<OvenWerks> As far as I know there is talk about a meta set for debian or maybe an iso
<leftist> when i was installing it on this laptop i am on i was montoring the details and it surely stated up front unity AS the first execution
<leftist> i might have mis understood but i know i saw that
<leftist> so unity is definatley embedded into the framework
<leftist> maybe not i apologize
<leftist> to have a production studio environment you have to think better
<leftist> another thing is why isnt wine included?
<OvenWerks> Ubuntustudio is right now an official flavour of ubuntu so that is not going to change. There are some bits that resemble unity, but the framwork is X with xfce.
<leftist> again i am just chatting
<OvenWerks> You have the 64bit version then
<leftist> not disrespect
<leftist> yeah
<OvenWerks> 32 bit has it.
<leftist> your right i forgot :)
<OvenWerks> That is a part of the ISO build
<leftist> my bad
<OvenWerks> The iso doesn't want to include two sets of libs
<OvenWerks> It is possible to install it after.
<OvenWerks> But it does pull in a lot of 32bit stuff
<leftist> yes
<leftist> ok one more query
<leftist> i'm old school. you kids today are fantastic. and the toys today are outrageous more or less. but there is one toy that is almost required. is it possible to run compiz in 64bit compiz?
<leftist> to much beer :)
<leftist> i'm from the amiga 80's and later so i think better sometimes :)
<leftist> i just expect so much more today :)
<OvenWerks> kids? I started all analog ... I remember adjusting video machines every week because the germanium transitors drift so much
<leftist> ok mr holerith :)
<OvenWerks> 2 inch tape and all.
<leftist> so you understand when i say holerith?
<OvenWerks> No., but then I miss a lot fo that stuff
<leftist> ha
<leftist> ok
<leftist> i'm not putting anyone down just typing out some of my feelings
<OvenWerks> I worked in video from 1980 to about 1984 (TV stuff) Then I went industrial stuff.
<OvenWerks> I'm not worried.
<leftist> so you know all about newtek and video toasters right?
<OvenWerks> Just what we used.
<leftist> cause that is my thought on what you just thyped
<leftist> ok we are on the same plane
<leftist> ok
<leftist> salut overwers
<OvenWerks> O/
<leftist> if you needed any help how could i help the project?
<OvenWerks> Ask in #ubuntustudio-devel, join the mailing list etc.
<leftist> i have my own philosophy and theory obviosuly
<OvenWerks> We all do.
<leftist> i can only help with maybe finanace
<OvenWerks> We have no finance.
<leftist> no programming i am to tired and baet up for that today
<OvenWerks> Not today anyway.
<leftist> well let me ask this
<OvenWerks> 13.10 is on it's way out the door.
<OvenWerks> Anychanges will be in 14.04.
<leftist> if i were to present some financial incentive who should i/we talk to and/or where?
<OvenWerks> I don't know. So far as I know we have to remain "non-profit"
<leftist> brb
<leftist> is there any effort in creating a hardware oriented configuration for a configuration that would funcion under your effort?
<leftist> in othewords a device?
<leftist> or unit?
<leftist> kinda like what lcme is doing?
<OvenWerks> No, not with us. There are people working with some of the arm boards to make dedicated kinds of things
<OvenWerks> There are not enough of us for anything like that... in fact we are short just for what we are doing now.
<leftist> anway my email is warren@livebizops.net and i we would love to hear from anyone and we would love to provide some kind of compensation for all your efforts.
<OvenWerks> This is a hobby, not a job.
<leftist> ok
<leftist> yeah
<OvenWerks> I have whatever time is left after work and family are taken care of :)  like most of the linux world.
<leftist> but at some point from life experience it's time to take that hobby to something that everyonje can enjoy and experience
<leftist> believe me ovenwerks i concur
<OvenWerks> Ya, but we still have to keep our families eating too.
<leftist> yes
<leftist> but the reality is that today what everyone is playing with is now showing up as a profitable existance.
<OvenWerks> I am not really a coder as such. I know how to make packages work together (most of the time) and put isos together.
<leftist> look at unix 20 years ago
<leftist> today it's private
<leftist> in some instances anyway
<leftist> 30 years ago
<OvenWerks> unix as such is pretty much gone.
<OvenWerks> There are lots of unix like things around though
<leftist> you get my point i hope.
<OvenWerks> Most of the private ones have gone away.
<leftist> your missing my point
<OvenWerks> computing is changing a lot though
<leftist> i'll admit open source is touchy
<OvenWerks> There is a difference between open source and FOSS.
<leftist> maybe
<OvenWerks> legally anyway.
<leftist> maybe
<OvenWerks> That is why we don't include linux sampler.
<leftist> i dig it
<OvenWerks> We have GUI's for it in repo but not the server :P
<leftist> haha
<OvenWerks> There is this little part in the licence that says you can use it any way you want except as a piece of hardware.
<leftist> anyway like i typed it's a great distro but it is missing a couple important thigs. thanks for the time; you have my email ovenwerks. we are looking for something very attractive. peace :)
<leftist> thanks for your time :)
<leftist> peace
<Marhabah> nice
<Marhabah> discovering tis OS
<OvenWerks> Glad you like it.
<Marhabah> I want a server with GUI interface....
<OvenWerks> Which DE would you like to use?
<Marhabah> still no idea what it is the better choice
<Marhabah> DE?
<Patero-ng> can I install sony vegas on ubuntu
<OvenWerks> All of the server SW is available to install on any ubuntu flavour
<OvenWerks> I don't know what sony vegas is.
<OvenWerks> DE = Desktop Environment.
<Marhabah> I installed server Ubuntu 13.04 yesterday.....after installed the Ubuntu Desktop....
<Marhabah> when I restart....no network cards detected
<OvenWerks> Though to be perfectly honest almost any I do to a server is command line anyway.
<OvenWerks> Thats odd.
<Marhabah> I do too....but I got severe vision loss few months ago....
<Marhabah> and its very hard to type
<OvenWerks> I have had no problem with network cards for a long time.
<OvenWerks> (long time = over 10years)
<Patero-ng> sony vegas is a 600$ video editing software it uses gpu acceleration
<Marhabah> it lloks like something deactivated them...
<Marhabah> and tried to install them...but it was asking for dependecies....wasnt  able to read too much
<OvenWerks> Possible. The server works with the network cards on at boot
<Marhabah> it said not configured, not present
<OvenWerks> The desktop flavours use a net manager  and expects a dhcp connect.
<Marhabah> I did my professional test on Debian in 1998
<OvenWerks> So if there is no dhcp server that would fail.
<Marhabah> never used any linux version since then.....
<Marhabah> Im lost in a lot of things here
<OvenWerks> An ifconfig -a should at least show the cards
<Marhabah> it showed them...
<OvenWerks> Ya, Linux has changed a lot since then.
<Marhabah> and told it was a package missing....
<Marhabah> wireless tools
<Marhabah> and no remember the other
<OvenWerks> Do you use wireless?
<Marhabah> I found them on the installation CD
<Marhabah> yes
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-17
<Marhabah> will have to restart this machine soon
<OvenWerks> ok. I am looking at the same thing here.
<Marhabah> eth0 and wlan0?
<OvenWerks> Just printing an ISO to a USB stick
<Marhabah> I did that yesterday...
<OvenWerks> Ya, those should be the two IFs
<Marhabah> OvenWerks.....
<Marhabah> can we share email address?
<OvenWerks> You can... len@ovenwerks.net
<erik_EE> Can't wait for the 17-th :)
<erik_EE> Darn, it is 17.10.13 here in Hastings, North Island of New Zealand but nothing to download so far :(
<erik_EE> it's even two and half hours past the lunch hehe.
<Patero-ng> sony vegas is a 600$ video editing software it uses gpu acceleration
<erik_EE> That's a steep prize. Is itt available for linux?
<Patero-ng> don't know
<erik_EE> So party people! Is it going to be released in the middle of the night in Europe or in the morning. I'm only asking because in New Zealand it's soon to be 18-th october already :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Congratulations to the team on being the first Ubuntu 13.10 release!
<tabu_> hello, I can't mount my usb hdd " Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?" I had this problem and disabling ehci-hcd worked previously, but not anymore....
<tabu_> there are usb and usb2 ports in my laptop
<tabu_> If I plug the hdd to the usb2 port disabling ehci-hcd works, but then my external usb audio interface won't
<SonikkuAmerica> Change the topic for 13.10's release already!! :-)
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, unfortunately, we have to wait for somebody to change it for us.......
<SonikkuAmerica> smartboyhw: Dang.
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, it's not urgency anyway
<SonikkuAmerica> There's probably no time like the present to go back to Studio, 12.10 was awesome, 13.04 was a mishmash, anj 13.10 apparently sorted most of the mess oit.
<SonikkuAmerica> *and *put
<SonikkuAmerica> s/put/out/
<SonikkuAmerica> Also, good announcement, but did you see your news post says to please "d0wnload the image"?
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, damn it;P My fault
<SonikkuAmerica> lol np :-)
 * SonikkuAmerica loads the torrent into uTorrent for Android, to deploy it later
<cub> d0wnload the 1337 iso
<ThatGuy> Hi, I'm trying to burn a .iso to my DVD but I cant find the 'Write to disc' option in the right click menu
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | 13.10 and 12.04.3 Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download | Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | Please be patient and visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
<Morrog> congratulations on the 13.10 release
<Morrog> which version of ardour is included in this release? 3.5 is the latest available
<SonikkuAmerica> I see smartboyhw fixed his announcement :)
<Morrog> SonikkuAmerica, do you know which version of ardour is included in 13.10?
<SonikkuAmerica> Morrog: Version 3.
<Morrog> yes, i know that. but is that the latest 3.5 then?
<SonikkuAmerica> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.14-2ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 4908 kB, installed size 14051 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> That isn't the Ubuntu Studio packaged version
<Morrog> that's the 13.04 version
<SonikkuAmerica> !info ardour saucy
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.14-2ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 4908 kB, installed size 14051 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> ... Assume it
<SonikkuAmerica> 's 3.5
<Morrog> it would be informative if stuff like this would be included in the release statement :)
<Morrog> thanks for trying to find out, SonikkuAmerica. it's much appreciated
<SonikkuAmerica> Morrog: I'd wait for zequence or smartboyhw to be active
<SonikkuAmerica> if you want to know
<Morrog> alright, thank you
<SonikkuAmerica> Or holstein, he might know too
<cub> What did I miss? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> cub: Not much... U haz 13.10 yet?, or are you one of our LTS customers?
<cub> both. I run 12.04 on my main laptop, 13.10 on my travel laptop
<Morrog> is it recommended to reinstall, or do an upgrade from 13.04 (i'm currently on xubuntu)
<cub> Ardour3 in 13.10 is 3.4
<Morrog> thanks cub :)
<cub> I've been using this pc for testing so I'velost count on how many reinstallations of 13.10 I've done the last weeks.
<Morrog> that many huh?
<cub> yeah, the beta testing and rc testing 32 and 64 bit makes for many reinstallations
<cub> Morrog, from Xubuntu 13.04, in theory you could upgrade to xubuntu 13.10 and then add the ubuntu studio installers.
<cub> But IMHO I would do a reinstallation.
<Morrog> it's always cleaner of course to reinstall
<cub> Is it mostly audio work you'll planning for with ubuntu studio, Morrog ?
<Morrog> yes sir :) possible some home recording coming up in the future
<Morrog> and i'm going for xfce since the demise of gnome2 (and no real alternative)
<cub> you could just add the ubuntu studio parts you want to xubuntu?
<Morrog> i'll probably try that
<Morrog> i come from SolusOS, but that got outdated. and i had to install something, so 13.04 was a good choice, even though i knew 13.10 was only a few weeks away
<cub> the ubuntustudio-installer is good for just that
<cub> SolusOS, never heard of it. :)
<Morrog> was a debian based distro
<Morrog> i'm still getting used to xfce though. i had been using gnome 2 for 5 years. habits don't change quickly
<Morrog> cub, how do you backup your data between upgrades?
<cub> on this one I never save anything locally I can't just delete. Dropbox and ubuntu one for everything. For my main laptop I use rsync to an external usb drive
<cub> I have a separate partition for /home so usually it's left alone while reinstalling, but you never know. Once in a while I screw something up so always offline backups
<Morrog> sounds like what i have going here
<cub> A colleague showed me an application that was very good for backups, but now I can't recall which one it was
<Morrog> deja dup?
<cub> yes! haha
<Morrog> i should probably learn which important xfce files to backup, before going to 13.10
<holstein> Morrog: i prefer a few things that tend to facilitate a fresh install over an upgrade.. i like to run the distro live, and see how the hardware support is for my particular hardware case
<holstein> during that live setup, i see whatever versions of whatever are in the repos and make plans for adding PPA's or custom packages
<holstein> i just get the prebuilt for the latest from ardour directly these days
<Morrog> nice :)
<Morrog> have a good evening all!
<mario__> Hi Guys
<mario__> now IIm lost how to change the sund to HDMI instad using monitoo sears
<mario__> monitor speakers
<holstein> mario__: hdmi can be challening.. or not work at all
<holstein> mario__: what would i do? try using pavucontrol ..get a known good audio file playing in a player you know really well
<mario__> Thanks
<holstein> and refer to #ubuntu or the main ubuntu documentation or help forums .. or xubuntu
<mario__> where is that pavu?
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (saucy), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<holstein> you should be able to alt+f2 start it.. or find "pulse audio volume control" in the menu
<holstein> or launch it from a terminal
<mario__> I tried that before...
<mario__> and it says outport HDMI
<mario__> but isnt working my sound system
<holstein> mario__: you tried what?
<mario__> to check setting....
<holstein> mario__: what setting? in what way? where? and with what?
<mario__> to check setting....
<holstein> mario__: where?
<mario__> PavuControl
<holstein> mario__: you can look for and apply all upgrades
<mario__> ok....ill do thast...Thank you...Gracias....Merci
<holstein> in a terminal.. 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and try rebooting after getting potentially a kernel that may be able to provide support
<holstein> unfortunately, the entity in charge of properly supporting you may not be available for providing you linux support.. or allow the alsa team or any linux OS's to provide you support in linux for the HDMI device
<mario__> I  just installed the 13.10 Ubuntu Studio
<holstein> what would i do? look for and apply  upgrades and reboot
<mario__> ok...
<holstein> i would then run "aplay -l" and see that the device is listed, then i sould search "ubuntu device name"
<holstein> not "ubuntustudio".. *ubuntu*.. since the issue is not related to ubuntustudio specifically
<holstein> you can also search generically "linux device name" and see if anyone reports to have gotten it working anywhere
<holstein> also, i might just try it with the older version live.. ubuntu 12.04 for example, and see if it works there.. or, just use an analog cable to transmit the audio
<holstein> digital audio via hdmi is not a deal breaker for me.. the analog cable quality is fine
<mario__> i9t work there....and former relaeses also...
<mario__> not on this new one 13.10
<holstein> mario__: then, you might want to enjoy the release where the support is working for you
<holstein> mario__: you can look for and follow up on or create a bug for it
<mario__> I guess Iĺl do that...
<mario__> BTW...
<holstein> i would just run the 12.04 version.. since its LTS
<mario__> where u at Holstein?
<holstein> mario__: AT?
<mario__> Miami, Fl USA
<mario__> you?
<holstein> im in asheville NC
<mario__> ok...
<holstein> you know Larry Lapin?
<holstein> from the u of miami?
<mario__> nope...
<mario__> Im from other country.....
<holstein> he's not
<mario__> not too long ago I came to here
<holstein> he's from where i though you implied you were
<mario__> have to reboot this computer
<mario__> Thanks for your help
<diba> hi
<diba> running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-18
<S-USA> 13.10 looks even more awesome than 12.10 was!
<chris__> just updated to 13.10 now all my games stutter real bad. didnt have this problem on 13.o4. Ive tried the diffrent nvidia prop. drivers its always the same how can i fix this??
<holstein> what games?
<chris__> all my games through wine.. dmc4 farcry 2.. dolphin emulator... pcxs2.. everything that is harware acc.
<chris__> all my settings through xorg are the same.. the games will play for about 30 seconds then freeze for a second or 2. then act like its in fast forward for a sec till it catches up.. then it will play for 15 seconds then repeat all over again
<holstein> the last thing i want to do is be combatitive, but, wine support is generally hit and miss
<holstein> if you have a scenario back at 12.04 LTS that is working for you, i would just stay there
<holstein> there is nothing about ubuntustudio in particular that we do to break, or even support or facilitate this functionality
<holstein> you can go to #ubuntu or maybe #xubuntu.. i can suggest just normal troubleshooting steps
<holstein> for me, and my wine apps i used, they would typically break or be "different" after upgrading.. i have since worked out not relying on any code that is not native
<chris__> I understand that, but if it worked on 13.04 i figured it would work on 13.10. and its not just wine. Dolphin and pcsx2 are linux..
<holstein> chris__: you can "figure" it will work.. it either does or doesnt, and unfortunately, the folks who can provide you excellent support with native code are not
<holstein> chris__: you might have better luck with the commercial wine offering, but i didnt
<holstein> chris__: these days, i try the open nouvea driver as well
<chris__> could it be kernal related??
<chris__> its not just wine thats been effected also linux games that rely on opengl
<holstein> chris__: sure, but the kernel wont be able to cater to windows code like that
<holstein> chris__: and the windows code is for windows.. not wine and the linux kernel.. its really just hit and miss, and if games like that are mission critical for you (which is totally understandable..
<holstein> you might want to find one that works and stay on it, like 12.04 LTS.. and also, get with the larger ubuntu community, since this niche is more about content creation
<holstein> you are welcome to hang here, and ask what you like, and you might get help.. but, this is not necessarily ubuntustudio specific, and i feel your best bet is main #ubuntu or the wine channel
<holstein> chris__: could very well be something to do with the driver from nvidia as well, though, the support for those typically are getting better
<chris__> that and the driver worked on 13.04. I love ubuntu studio.. the reason I use it is for the photo and video programs.. I just wish i could figure out why I canr play any of my games now.. even the ones down loaded from ununtu software center are stuttering now
<chris__> thanks for the help
<OvenWerks> chris__: you can choose which ever ubuntu does work for you and just add those programs
<holstein> chris__: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-installer will help you install the workflow you want.
<holstein> chris__: what im saying is, if the proprietary drivers and apps you are using are breaking when you upgrade, consider the LTS..
<chris__> K. thanks.. Ill probably just revert to 13.04. was just hoping someone else ran into this and there was a quick fix.. thanks
<OvenWerks> that works too
<holstein> chris__: you should consider reverting to 12.04.. 13.04 is eol in 3 months
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu, Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<holstein> 12.04 is EOL april of 2017 AFAIK
<chris__> one last quick question.. I understand ubuntu studio is ubuntu just like xubuntu and edubuntu... on and on... does ubuntustudio 13.10 use the same kernel as ubuntu 13.10??
<OvenWerks> yes.
<holstein> OvenWerks: there is a generic kernel though? correct?
<OvenWerks> There is one or two config options that are different.
<OvenWerks> It is possible to install generic as well though.
<holstein> chris__: wont hurt to try the actual generic from main ubuntu.. though, the support should be the same
<chris__> can i keep ubuntu studio 13.10 and revert the kernel back to the kernel used by 13.04??
<holstein> chris__: you can do literally whatever you want
<holstein> chris__: you can "dual boot" kernels or desktop environments.. or OS's.. whatever you want
<chris__> no i cant.. lol.. still learning linux.. have only compiled and installed a few thigs..
<holstein> chris__: actually, you havent learned how, or whatever. but you *can*
<holstein> chris__: this is nothing like compiling.. for this, you can basically open the package manager of your choice (something GUI like synaptic) and search "generic"
<OvenWerks> I have not had problems with using an older kernel.
<chris__> may research reverting kernel instead of having to backup files and downgrade to 13.04.
<holstein> you'll choose what kernel you want to boot at boot time from grub
<holstein> chris__: dont "revert" any kernel.. just install the generic one, and keep the lowlatency one in place
<OvenWerks> It may be that nvidia only supports release kernels... 3.10 3.12 but not 3.11
<holstein> chris__: test with the generic one.. then consider 12.04, since 13.04 is nearly EOL
<holstein> chris__: you can refer to the steam docs and use the PPA they suggest as well for different drivers
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<OvenWerks> 13.04 was 3.8, so a release kernel. 3.11 would be considered "alpha"
<chris__> If I do go 12.04 is ubuntu studio available or will i have to install ubuntu and all stuff seperate??
<OvenWerks> there is  ubuntustudio 12.04
<holstein> before reverting anything or reinstalling, id try the PPA for the testing nvidia drivers or newer different ones.. then, id try a generic kernel.. then, id try a kernel from 13.04 in 13.10
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186437/are-there-any-differences-in-graphics-drivers-from-the-x-swat-vs-xorg-edgers
<chris__> the kernel from 13.04 wont break anything on 13.10??
<holstein> chris__: i didnt say that.. i gave basically an order of what i would test with
<holstein> chris__: before i reinstalled, i would test that, since, that wont break anything permanantly, and i know how to boot that kernel without removing any others, and revert
<chris__> Ok thanks for the help.. going to hop off here its getting into morning hours here... thanks again
<holstein> chris__: good luck!
<S-USA> Why does 13.10 have BOTH a linux-generic kernel and a linux-lowlatency kernel?
<smartboyhw> S-USA, wait, you mean in the image?
<smartboyhw> We have both such kernels in the archive since at least 2 years ago
<smartboyhw> -lowlatency is a kernel specialized for audio usage
<S-USA> smartboyhw: Hmm... Yeah, in the image... just interesting... but I guess if you wanted to run an audio session the -lowlatency would be a good thing
<smartboyhw> S-USA, in the image? I'm not seeing that.
<smartboyhw> (I mean, both)
<S-USA> smartboyhw: I don't either... Oh, duh! Boot Repair did that!
 * S-USA facepalms
<smartboyhw> -.-
<S-USA> UEFI PC problems
<smartboyhw> S-USA, ah yeah, linux-lowlatency doesn't support UEFI.
<S-USA> grub-efi does, however. That's how we get around it, really :)
<SonikkuAmerica> smartboyhw: So does that mean we can't use Ubuntu Studio on Jedi PCs?
<SonikkuAmerica> s/Jedi/UEFI/
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, sort of
<SonikkuAmerica> ... Or I should rephrase... We can only use it in legacy mode?
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, yes
<SonikkuAmerica> >sigh< Well that's a problem... I have Windows 8.1 in UEFI mode...
<smartboyhw> uh
<SonikkuAmerica> ... Heh heh... Guess I have a problem then.
<SonikkuAmerica> So I guess what I should do is get another Ubuntu flavor and try the ubuntustudio-installer package?
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, well, it's the problem with the kernel we ship
<smartboyhw> linux-lowlatency kernel can't run on UEFI
<smartboyhw> So, you can use Ubuntu Studio by the method you said, but you'll be sacrificing lowlatency.
<SonikkuAmerica> Right. Somehow the Live image was able to boot and run though using that kernel... That remains a mystery.
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, hmm?
<smartboyhw> interesting
<smartboyhw> The live image should be able to boot
<smartboyhw> Post-installation is a mystery
<SonikkuAmerica> Using the grub prompt to "boot," dmesg is looping
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm guessing I should expect that
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, UEFI is the future, but I guess we're stuck until the -lowlatency kernel supports UEFI booting.
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, I have pinged zequence on this matter, he is our -lowlatency kernel maintainer.
<SonikkuAmerica> Excellent. For the time being, there seems to be a way to convert a Windows partition to MBR from GPT via diskmgmt.msc
<zequence> SonikkuAmerica: We'll get a signed kernel for 14.04
<SonikkuAmerica> zequence: Yay! But Secure Boot isn't necessarily the problem,
<zequence> 12.04.4 should have one as well, hopefully
<SonikkuAmerica> ...wait
<zequence> UEFI is not the problem anyhow.
<zequence> UEFI != secure boot
<SonikkuAmerica> Wow, I'm dumb... I realized I did my Linux line wrong... I wrote (hd0,gpt4) instead of /dev/sda4 for root=
<SonikkuAmerica> However, I don't appreciate Studio booting to a grub prompt
<SonikkuAmerica> But yes, a signed kernel would be nice.
<SonikkuAmerica> What I need is a GRUB2 boot menu
<SonikkuAmerica> One second... Gotta get lunch
<zequence> A signed kernel will allow you to use the secure boof functionality, but you can still make any kernel work with UEFI
<zequence> I've only done a UEFI installation once. Debian
<zequence> It's a bit akward, when you're not used to it
<zequence> Since you need a special UEFI partition
<SonikkuAmerica> Have I lost my marbles yet? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> But yeah, I need the GRUB2 bootloader menu back (I keep getting a GRUB prompt at boot)
<SonikkuAmerica> One second...
<KonepHUK> Привет всем! Hi all!
<KonepHUK> Are you from?
<KonepHUK> I'm from Samara. Russia.
<KonepHUK> Aargh
<SonikkuAmerica> I've tried everything, and GRUB still doesn't recognize grub.cfg to load the menu
<coppa> Hi there sorry to annoy, is there any one who can help on error : "trying to overwrite '/etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-13.inc', which is also in package console-setup 1.88"  same q as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173433 with no answer yet
<coppa> thx...
<coppa> installing from usbdrive ubuntu studio 13
<Unit193> coppa: What packages name is right above that line?  Did you try 13.10 yet?
<SonikkuAmerica> Giving up and using Boot Repair. Hoping for the best. Thanks for the help!
<FabKzo> hi
<FabKzo> has anyone had problems with nvidia drivers after upgrading to 13.10?
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: Not likely to help, but may be worth a shot to move /etc/grub.d/09_* out of there and re-gen the menu?
<Unit193> funkyHat: On them now, but using 304 because of older hardware.
<Unit193> funkyHat: Sorry, I done did a stupid with my tab complete.
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: That would throw the -lowlatency away, wouldn't it? There's an 09_lowlatency entry in there!
<Unit193> No, that's a new thing only to UbuntuStudio that makes sure lowlat kernels are listed first.  I don't see that being the issue, but who knows.
<SonikkuAmerica> Guess it's worth a shot then
<coppa> Unit193: thx yes it is 13.10, i did not remember the line before the issue and thus installing again ...
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: No good, but I was able to make the menu show up after setting root to the Ubuntu partition and loading /boot/grub/grub.cfg using configfile...
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: I also ran [ sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub ] and it seems to be installed to /dev/sda4 (my Ubuntu partition), but I told it at install time to install to /dev/sda ....
<SonikkuAmerica> I seem to also have discovered that the Ubuntu partition symlinks the EFI partition at the mount point /boot/efi as well.
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-19
<tinman_> where is my "Source function library"?
<KlausKhaus> Boa noite
<KlausKhaus> Algum brasileiro online pode me ajudar?
<Unit193> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<KlausKhaus> thanks
<coppa> Hello Again people, Unit193 Don't know if you remember me : installing ubuntustudio 13.10 from usbdrive : Error Installing /cdrom/pool/main/c/console-setup-linux 1.88 _all.deb details : trying to overwrite "/etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-13.inc' which is also in package console-setup 1.88
<kenton> hi all! this morning my ubuntu studio stack in black screen at boot after grub ... i'm using catalyst propetary drivers with a 6870 but should be an update by the fact that i never had instability by far ?
<wilee-nilee> kenton, proprietary drivers generally don;t follow kernel updates/upgrades
<kenton> mmm u r right ...
<wilee-nilee> unless from the ubuntu repos
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | kenton
<ubottu> kenton: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> you can get in a reload them maybe
<kenton> i did a recovery repair and update upgrade but nothing ...
<kenton> YEAH ! but ...
<kenton> i've to edit etc/default/grub file
<kenton> but i havent' default directory in my system
<kenton> i'm staked there ...
<kenton> maybe in studio the grub file is not there ?
<wilee-nilee> graphics are not my forte, and I don't undestand what your taliking about, grub is the same in studio as the rest as ubuntu.
<kenton> lol :) when i do: cd etc/default the answer is : the directory don't exist ... i know that have to be there ... boh ... !?!?
<wilee-nilee> kenton, you are using cd where?
<kenton> cd live ?
<wilee-nilee> kenton, just open computer and go directly there, however if you modify it you would have to chroot in to run a update, use the nomodeset option and do this from the install.
<wilee-nilee> the live cd is not like running the install, you have some access, but limitations.
<kenton> kk but i'm over an installed stable ubuntu studio 13.04 ... working perfectly until now ...
<kenton> no updates ... no hardware change ... only black screen this morning ...
<kenton> the fact that my etc/default directory is not there tell me that i have a file corruption
<kenton> i was wondering that ubuntu studio locate that file elsewhere like some other distribution but if you tell me not ... i've a corruption
<kenton> tkx u a lot wilee-nilee !! :)
<wilee-nilee> kenton, Your not accessing it correctly, I have never heard of using a cd from the live cd that way.
<kenton> i'm not using a cd
<wilee-nilee> you would have to chroot in to cd there
<kenton> where i told it ?
<wilee-nilee> wilee-nilee> kenton, you are using cd where?
<wilee-nilee> <kenton> cd live ?
<kenton> u asked me ...
<kenton> i asked u what u was meaning
<kenton> that's all
<wilee-nilee> kenton, you said you were trying to cd to etc, I then asked you where you were running that cd.
<kenton> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<kenton> AHAHAHA
<kenton> misunderstood enach other
<kenton> change directory
<wilee-nilee> misunderstanding, it helps if we are clear I guess.
<kenton> by root shell: -> cd /etc/default
<kenton> give me directory don't exsist
<kenton> taht my problem :D DDD
<wilee-nilee> I would just try the nomodeset and see if you get in this is much easier from inside the running OS not in root.
<kenton> yeah is what i was trying to do ... but if i cant access to grub configuration file by root by the fact that i've not the etc/default/grub file .... i'm bloked :D
<wilee-nilee> you would run /etc/default/grub in root with a terminal editor anyway.
<kenton> u mean that if i haven't that file i create it with nano ?
<wilee-nilee> I never use them so don't know the names
<wilee-nilee> nano /etc/default/grub should bring it up
<wilee-nilee> in root
<kenton> yeah 4 sure ... ok i try ;)
<kenton> tkx u by now
<wilee-nilee> Im never use nano though or not very often anyway
<wayne__> anyone know how to make sound work with ,recordmy desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> Finally fixed GRUB! Thanks to all who helped!
<coppa> Unit193 fyi the issue was from unetbootin
<coppa> thx
<PhilippLinner> Hello I have a problem with Ubuntu Studio 13:10. How can I unlock make access to my audio channel?
<holstein> PhilippLinner: in what way? where?
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> PhilippLinner: you'll want to learn to use JACK properly.. you can always try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> if jack is not something you are interested in using, you can just use pulse audio and pavucontrol
<PhilippLinner> I  have absolutely no sound that the speaker icon is grayed out and I can nich activate the correct input
<holstein> PhilippLinner: try unmuting it, and troubleshooting your sound generally in #ubuntu or in #xubuntu
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> PhilippLinner: cheers and good luck.. i'll be back in later
<Zathur> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<fcuevas> help
<cub> with what?
<fcuevas> no sound in ubuntustudio
<fcuevas> i've recently updated, sound dissapeared from session
<fcuevas> help
<zequence> fcuevas: When you say sound, do you mean pulseaudio or jack?
<zequence> fcuevas: Which version of Ubuntu Studio? Did you add any PPAs?
<fcuevas> pulseaudio
<fcuevas> 13.10
<fcuevas> nope
<zequence> Ok, so you upgraded?
<zequence> not updated
<zequence> I mean, to a new release
<fcuevas> yes
<fcuevas> my english is bad
<fcuevas> i've recently upgraded to a new release
<zequence> fcuevas: could you do this command, and paste the result to http://paste.ubuntu.com : cat /proc/asound/cards
<fcuevas> ok
<fcuevas> done
<zequence> fcuevas: Pass me the link
<fcuevas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6266428/
<zequence> fcuevas: Ok, so you only have one sound card?
<fcuevas> yes,
<fcuevas> integrated, from notebook
<zequence> fcuevas: did you make sure the output setting for pulseaudio is not set for earphones or something like that?
<fcuevas> yes
<zequence> fcuevas: So, you can see your audio card in pulseaudio?
<fcuevas> the sound icon
<zequence> yes
<zequence> Is there a "Analog Output"
<fcuevas> i click in the sound icon
<fcuevas> and does'nt show nothing
<fcuevas> yes
<fcuevas> i can raise up
<fcuevas> and raise down volume
<fcuevas> but the volume icon doesn't change
<fcuevas> is a speaker with --
<fcuevas> i click it, and get no menu
<fcuevas> http://i.imgur.com/Ecw01Sh.png
<fcuevas> it's like that
<zequence> fcuevas: My knowledge of pulseaudio is not that great. Could you ask about it on #pulseaudio
<zequence> if for some reason pulseaudio is not detecting your card, it is quite serious
<fcuevas> but, jack does
<zequence> Yes, alsa is working fine
<zequence> pulseaudio uses alsa, but sometimes it gets problems with certain cards
<zequence> jack also uses alsa
<fcuevas> it worked fine until upgrade
<fcuevas> before upgrade*
<zequence> fcuevas: Yes, a recent version of pulseaudio is probably the problem. Please ask for help in the channel #pulseaudio
<fcuevas> ok
<zequence> fcuevas: Also, please report a bug
<zequence> fcuevas: in a terminal: ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<zequence> You probably need a launchpad account
<zequence> http://launchpad.net
<fcuevas> thanks
<zequence> fcuevas: Hope you get your sound back soon
<fcuevas> im hoping it too
<fcuevas> thanks
<luca__> IAOCIAO
<fcuevas> there is any known problem with xfce4-volumed?
<fcuevas> it does'nt start if i dont use sudo
<fcuevas> and it does'nt start at login
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-20
<fcuevas> hepl
<fcuevas> help
<fcuevas> xfce4-volumed doesn't start on startup
<fcuevas> heko
<fcuevas> help
<rainy_day> hello
<cfhowlett> rainy_day, greetings
<rainy_day> :) I.. had a question about application menu snafus on 13.10... not quite sure if this is the appropriate place to ask. :)
<cfhowlett> rainy_day, it is.  ask.
<rainy_day> alright so I am trying to use alacarte to modify the menu items. However when launched normally alacarte seems to be unable to add new menus, or add new items to menus (other than "other")
<rainy_day> launching it from gksudo makes it look like it does changes but those changes never work. I was wondering if this is a known problem with workaround, or if there was a way to edit the menu file in another way.
<rainy_day> (as context I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, and I do seem to be running into these gtk-critical errors on alacarte and gedit and several other programs... so entirely possible it is linked to it... but kind of lost as to how to proceed in debugging at that point)
<zequence> rainy_day: running it as sudo means running it as root, so those changes would only be seen if you logged in as root, graphically
<zequence> I haven't messed a lot with that, but there may be some problems between alacarte and XFCE. The changes you make end up in the user home folder
<zequence> There may be different formats between alacarte and what XFCE/ubuntustudio-menu is looking for
<rainy_day> well it is adding the file just not to the right place as user... are they supposed to end up in my home configuration or supposed to be top level?
<rainy_day> I have been trying to hunt down the correct file... but nothing looks like my current menu (and strangely nothing seems to be modified with my upgrade or since, even through I did make some edit of existing menu items - which worked- and removed a few items -which also worked-)
<zequence> rainy_day: Those are user settings, so they should end up in the user home folder
<zequence> The files end up in the right place, but there may be a problem between formats
<zequence> using sudo, as said, is not going to help
<rainy_day> I can modify them manually and alright.
<rainy_day> ok let me see if I can hunt the file down on home directory. thank you very much cfhowlett and zequence
<cfhowlett> rainy_day, best of luck to you.
<rainy_day> :)
<uno> hi everybody, how to change my user account picture on my ubuntu studio
<uno> ?
<florianf> good evening. i just upgraded ubuntu studio 13.04 to 13.10 and am still stuck with the 3.8 lowlatency kernel. is this normal behaviour?
<wilee-nilee> florianf, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<florianf> hmm, thought the GUI upgrade did all that for me..
<florianf> thanks, ill try it
<wilee-nilee> worth a try is all
<florianf> just installed the 3.11 lowlatency kernel manually
<florianf> hope i didnt break anything
<florianf> well, gonna test the 3.11 now.. hope i still boot
<florianf> thanks
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel just info good luck
<aaa__> Hey does anyone have 5 - 10 mins to help me out with something?
<aaa__> anyone?
<aaa__> Heyhey
<Guest19900> i have no sound on ubuntu studio. use intel 82801eb/er (ich5/ich5r) ac'97 audio controller... any ideas?
<Guest19900> fresh install
<aaa__> Desktop or laptop?
<Guest19900> desktop
<aaa__> Go into bios and see if you can enable ac'97
<aaa__> Or onboard sound
<Guest19900> doh... gotta reboot to try that... *think* it's enabled, sound was looping in ubuntu gnome
<Guest19900> you gonna be here a minute?
<Guest19900> before i go, you good with grub?
<aaa__> Sorry i have to go...my ubuntu studio got f ucked up when i installed steam -.-
<aaa__> I might be ..why?
<aaa__> It actually depends on your problem:P
<Guest19900> when puter boots, i get no grub menu. think it's in my grub.cfg
<Guest19900> hidden_timeout=0
<Guest19900> hidden_timeout_quiet=true
<Unit193> Yep, if you want you can comment out hidden_timeout=0
<Guest19900> changed to 10 and false and reran update-grub didn't change anything...
<aaa__> If you want you grub menu to appear which you dont really need unless you have dual boot..then push f8 5,6 times before you get to ubuntu logo
<aaa__> but gotta go solve my f**** issue lol..
<Unit193> Erm, edit /etc/default/grub, the other gets overwritten as it clearly states in the header of the file.
<Guest19900> thnx, good luck
<Guest19900> that's the one i changed...
<Unit193> < Unit193> Yep, if you want you can comment out hidden_timeout=0
<Unit193> Heading out now.
<Unit193> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OvenWerks> Unit193: It seems to beter to use a new file in /etc/default/grub.d/ on ubuntu. That seems to cause the least problems with updates..
<OvenWerks> Nothing on the GRUB site really works right on ubuntu :P
<duduche92> I have duplicate sources.list
<duduche92> apt-get update don(t work
<OvenWerks> duduche92: I assume you are running on Live ISO
<OvenWerks> That should go away after install
<gdos> hey using alacarte, how come i can't hide certain menu items? even tried using gksudo alacarte
<duduche92> no but  i am  just reinstalling.
<OvenWerks> duduche92: If the system can see the ISO there are two sources.lists
<OvenWerks> gdos: Most of the stock menu config files are broken. Which version os are you using?\
<gdos> OvenWorks: what do you mean most of the stock menu config files are broken? is this a known issue?
<OvenWerks> Sort of known I have been bugging as many as I can.
<gdos> i'm using studio version 13.10
<OvenWerks> The line that merges in other menu files is at the top of the config rather than the bottom.
<gdos> OvenWerks: any work arounds?
<OvenWerks> Hmm, that should be ok then.
<OvenWerks> We use the merge function quite heavy for our own menu.
<OvenWerks> (which is how I found it was broken)
<gdos> but is there anyway that i can hide certain menu items?
<OvenWerks> should be able to. Alacart makes a new *.desktop file with an extra line that hides it.
<OvenWerks> I haven't played with alacarte since about 12.10 because I to many problems with it.
<gdos> alacarte won't let me hide certain ubuntustudio specific items even tried prefixing the command with gksudo
<gdos> OvenWerks: know of another menu editor?
<OvenWerks> it shouldn't have to be sudo
<OvenWerks> There is another one in the works, but it is not out yet.
<OvenWerks> libremenu or something like that.
<OvenWerks> The changes are stored in the user's directory
<gdos> Ok.
<OvenWerks> ~/.config/menu/ and ~/.local/applications/
<OvenWerks> xfce may merge the files in the wrong order though if it is studio custom menu stuff you are trying to hide.
<gdos> can i manually hide these items through a text editor? say, for example: the photography menu since the file are already duplicated elsewhere?
<OvenWerks> I don't know for sure.
<gdos> since its an xml file, can't remember what the string is to comment out a line.
<OvenWerks> Commenting out a line may not work which file are you editing?
<OvenWerks> If you sudo nano /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/studio.menu
<OvenWerks> you can add the line: <Directory>ubuntustudio-noshow.directory</Directory>
<OvenWerks> just below <Directory>ubuntustudio-photography.directory</Directory>
<OvenWerks> The second line takes presidence over the first.
<gdos> ok i will try that OvenWerks: thanks.
<OvenWerks> Be warned, If we update that package your change may be over written :)
<gdos> at least i'll know how to fix it. :)
<OvenWerks> Also that will be system wide. That is all users will have the change.
<OvenWerks> gdos: Thank you for pointing that out. I will be testing that and report a bug against xfce if there is a problem there.
<gdos> OK. No problem. :)
<OvenWerks> Not that many people thorally test that stuff
<gdos> i guess i have OCD when it comes to my desktop :)
<OvenWerks> The idea of settings is to be able to customize.
<gdos> yep.
<OvenWerks> Hmm, it works for me here (alacarte)
<OvenWerks> I can turn photgraphy off and on with alacate no problem.
<OvenWerks> Oh well, no bug anyway.
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-13
<quietone> hi, how do you cut and paste with tuxguitar? happy to read instructions but I can't find any
<quietone> the dialog for control-c doesn't actually do anything
<quietone> oh, I see.
<quietone> would be better if what was being copied was highlighted in some way.
<crystalmatrix> holstein i was, but jack havea error cant run
<crystalmatrix> i was read some in ffado and the new updated
<crystalmatrix> have drivers for my sound card fw410 maudio, when i open
<crystalmatrix> ffado only view  dummy i cant see the mixer
<crystalmatrix> im try to install drivers on wine
<crystalmatrix> but cant run the software audio card,
<crystalmatrix> when need install the firmware
<crystalmatrix> the application windows says installing firmware updater
<beerke> Hi !
<studio-YZ125OCEA> I'm just installing ubuntu studio
<studio-YZ125OCEA> i would like an open source graphics editing alternative
<beerke> Gimp ?
<studio-YZ125OCEA> gimp and inkscape
<studio-YZ125OCEA> but i wanna try them on new environment
<germanpianista> hello
<germanpianista> i'm new here, i just installed yesterday ubuntu studio
<germanpianista> any help?
<seanz> germanpianista: What is the problem you're having?
<germanpianista> hello can i write you in private?
<seanz> If you need to, but I'm not necessarily knowledgeable about Ubuntu studio yet.
<germanpianista> well i'm really new to linux in general. i installed linux by dual-boot and now have windows 7 and ubuntu studio
<germanpianista> i can't get my sound interface to work. it's focusrite saffire 6 USB
<seanz> germanpianista: What software are you trying to record with?
<germanpianista> well ubuntu studio came with Ardour... but all the OS doesn't seem to even recognize it
<germanpianista> i can't hear nothing when i play a mp3 on any program
<seanz> Do you know for sure that your audio hardware is supported in Linux?
<germanpianista> not for sure. i did my research and found many people didn't have any problem but a lot of people couldn't make it work either
<seanz> Hm. So the hardware doesn't show up in qjackctl?
<germanpianista> well i just opened qjacktl but don't know how to see if it show up there
<germanpianista> remember i'm new to linux! i'm just learning how things are done here :S
<seanz> germanpianista: You may find more help in #ardour. The ardour creator hangs out there.
<seanz> No promises, though.
<seanz> He's extremely knowledgeable, but I don't know how busy he is.
<seanz> Nick is "las" (without the quotes).
<seanz> There are others there who are quite knowledgeable as well.
<germanpianista> thanks i'll go there and try to ask
<seanz> Excellent. Be patient if you don't receive answers right away.
<germanpianista> the thing is that i can't work without my sound interface. and if i can't get it to work i'll have to go back to windows and forget about linux forever :( :(
<seanz> I understand - that's why I directed you to someone who I know would be able to help.
<germanpianista> thank you for your help!
<germanpianista> i also wrote on the ubuntu forum. i did my research before but i'm kind of overwhelmed now
<seanz> Yes, I understand that. I'm still learning the JACK audio subsystem and feel much the same way.
<seanz> germanpianista: One suggestion is to jump straight to the problem you're having.
<seanz> Don't ask to ask for help.
<germanpianista> oh thanks
<seanz> germanpianista: Also, keep focused on the fact that your problem is with getting JACK to recognize your hardware, and then using Ardour with it.
<germanpianista> i tried updating the kernels, but had a big kernel panic. tried to uninstall them and still had the kernel panic. I had to install everything from scratch last night
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-14
<germanpianista> hello everyone!
<germanpianista> i got a focusrite saffire 6 USB interface. but can't get it to work. any help?
<germanpianista> it seems linux doesn't even see it connected
<germanpianista> hello
<germanpianista> i installed ubuntu studio yesterday, but can't get to work my audio interface focusrite saffire 6 USB. i tried a lot of things and didn't have any luck
<germanpianista> plz help!
<germanpianista> i'm also brand new to linux. i'm just learning how everything works
<wiak> url to product page?
<coelebs_> germanpianista: do you have also another soundcard like built-in soundchip?
<germanpianista> yes i think is the intel internal soundcard
<germanpianista> i followed this instructions yesterday http://www.digitalstroopwafel.com/?p=141 but i had a kernel panic, and had to reinstall everything again :(
<germanpianista> i also installed kxstudio as someone recomended that too... nothing worked
<germanpianista> don't know what else to do
<coelebs_> hmm i think you don't have to install much anything to ubuntu studio to get it work
<coelebs> do you want to use it with alsa, jack or both?
<germanpianista> but it doesn't... i have it connected right now and the green light that indicates activity isn't turned on
<coelebs> have you checked if the internal sound card works?
<germanpianista> mm i don't know.. i need it to work in ardour, but haven't figured out what is "jack", "alsa", etc
<coelebs> well alsa is the regular high latency audio
<germanpianista> not really
<coelebs> for media players and browsers etc
<coelebs> jack is the realtime audio with low latency
<coelebs> and with wild routing capabilities
<germanpianista> yes i saw that about jack!, but the thing is that linux doesn't even "see" the interface connected
<coelebs> see in where?
<germanpianista> everywhere, as when something is connected in the usb port
<coelebs> you could type "aplay --list-devices" to the terminal
<studio-user935> hola
<coelebs> hello
<studio-user935> alguien habla español?
<germanpianista> ok i typed it
<germanpianista> yo hablo español
<coelebs> can you put the output to the pastebin etc?
<coelebs> does ubuntu have anything like fedoras fpaste?
<studio-user935> hola german pianista encantado, solo tengo una pregunta,  sabes si el ubuntu studio va mejor que el propio ubuntu? es que el ubuntu se me colgaba mucho, parecia windows 95 ajajjaa
<germanpianista> ok http://pastebin.com/SeR0qMTZ
<germanpianista> la verdad es que me pillas, yo recién ayer instale ubuntu studio con la esperanza de poder trabajar en grabación y mezcla. pero en realidad nunca antes he usado linux
<germanpianista> hasta ahora funciona de maravillas... excepto que no me reconoce mi interface, por eso estoy pidiendo ayuda acá
<germanpianista> lo tengo con dual-boot con windows 7, y funciona bastante rápido para mi por lo menos
<coelebs> maybe you guys will sort it out, i don't speak any spanish
<germanpianista> he is asking me another thing.....
<coelebs> ok
<studio-user935> lo actualizaste?
<germanpianista> sorry... it's nothing about my interface... did you get the paste bin? i think it doesn't recognize it
<germanpianista> no, el ubuntu studio lo instalé de cero porque nunca he tenido linux... luego desde adentro usé el programa para actualizar
<coelebs> germanpianista: how many channels your audio interface has? 8?
<studio-user935> hazlo desde terminal es mas efectivo
<studio-user935> reinicio ahora nos vemos encantado
<germanpianista> ok que te vaya bien
<germanpianista> no, only 2 channels
<coelebs> can you unplug and plug in your audio interface, wait a little bit and run "aplay --list-devices" again to see if you get a different output?
<coelebs> also after that can you pastebin "dmesg | tail"
<germanpianista> ok, hold on!
<germanpianista> i unplugged and plugged the interface, and got the same text i had earlier
<coelebs> hmm we need to wait someone smarter than me to wake up
<germanpianista> hold on, i'm gonna paste bin the second thing
<coelebs> ok
<germanpianista> http://pastebin.com/SgvMqY9Y look finally got something!
<germanpianista> at least it says product: saffire 6USB and manufacturer focusrite
<coelebs> you could also type "alsamixer" and hit F6
<germanpianista> on the terminal?
<coelebs> yeah
<coelebs> it opens alsamixer program
<coelebs> you get out of it with ESC
<germanpianista> ok, i have 2 options: 0 loopback and 1 HDA Intel
<coelebs> navigate loopback with arrow keys and hit enter
<germanpianista> and something like "introduce the name of the hardware" (my version is in spanish)
<coelebs> hmm
<coelebs> you can check both if volumes are up and so on
<germanpianista> it was already in loopback... and when i select HDA INTEL, it seems that i'm selecting the internal audio card
<germanpianista> it says "chip: realtek " which is the same that windows 7 use i  guess
<germanpianista> but what do you think means that earlier on the pastebin said "usb 5-2 product saffire 6USB".. that's then name of my interface!
<coelebs> dmesg shows everything that's going on on system hardware
<coelebs> it tells us that device is correctly plugged in
<coelebs> but not if it's usable on linux
<coelebs> you could open qjackctl from "audio production"
<germanpianista> aa ok, so it's correctly plugged in.. it even says it's name...
<germanpianista> ok i opened qjackctl
<coelebs> what does it say in the status screen?
<germanpianista> "jack audio connection kit (default) Active
<coelebs> hit setup
<germanpianista> ok
<coelebs> what says in "Interface"?
<germanpianista> currently selected "hw:0"
<germanpianista> but can choose between plughw:0
<coelebs> click the > symbol on right side of it
<germanpianista> /dev/audio and /dev/dsp
<coelebs> hmm well close the setup
<coelebs> and open "connect"
<germanpianista> connections?
<coelebs> yeah
<germanpianista> ok
<coelebs> what you got there? if ardour is not open open it up
<coelebs> (in "audio" tab)
<germanpianista> it says "alsa2jack" and "system"
<coelebs> no ardour?
<germanpianista> no, but i'm opening ardour now
<coelebs> does ardour show up on connections?
<germanpianista> ok, now it shows in connections
<coelebs> click it on the left pane and system on right pane
<coelebs> and hit connect button
<coelebs> there should be a "cable" between them
<germanpianista> ok, done
<coelebs> can you now make some noise on ardour?
<germanpianista> yes i think i see it
<germanpianista> i just imported a wav file
<coelebs> if it doesn't play check if you get sound from the internal device
<coelebs> i never used ardour so i don't how it works
<coelebs> we should have a jack metronome or a test signal etc
<germanpianista> well the program is playing but i connected my phones to the internal sound card and can't hear anything
<coelebs> i think you need to wait now for someone more experienced to show up
<germanpianista> ooh ok... thanks anyway... still i learned that the interface is connected and how to change between sound cards
<coelebs> now you know how to connect devices on jack
<germanpianista> ooh i will have to go back to windows :( too bad i wanted to stay in linux
<coelebs> you can do wild routings
<coelebs> i hope you get it fixed soon
<coelebs> i'll go to listen some music on couch
<germanpianista> ok. thank you very much for your help!
<coelebs> np
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-15
<Guest001> Hi all
<Guest001> Can anyone answer me where is "hibernate" in ubuntustudio 14.04 ? I see only "suspend" in "Action Buttons" menu and there is no avaible hibernate in "Power Manager" menu settings, although xfce4-power-manager, xfce4-power-manager-data and xfce4-power-manager-plugins are installed.
<cfhowlett> Guest001, not sure there is one.  I don't have it either.  ask #xfce
<Guest001> I have xubuntu 14.04 on another computer there hibernation is available and works
<Guest001> "Hibernate" is not available after installation ubuntustudio, but must be available; in my opinion it is task of developers ubuntustudio, but not xfce-developers
<Guest001> I don't want anyone to sent me to ubuntustudio-channel from xfce-channel with my "issue", because it would be logical
<ubuntu-studio> Ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-17
<germanpianista> hello
<holstein> o/
<germanpianista> this is my last chance... i have a focusrite saffire 6 interface. i've been trying all week to make work but i can't... i researched, asked in forums, chat... but nothing can make it work... any help please??. if nothing happens tonight i'll just have to go back to windows :(
<holstein> germanpianista: well, focusrite didnt promise you linux support.. but, my firewire device literally works out of the box
<germanpianista> sorry my message wasn't sent completed :O, i was asking about my interface not working
<holstein> germanpianista: you never *have to* go back to any operating system.. but, if you want official supported drivers, windows may be the place to go
<germanpianista> well mine is USB and works fine in windows. but for some reason don't work here
<holstein> nothing about linux or ubuntu is preventing your device from working
<holstein> germanpianista: the windows support is irrelevant.. they promised you windows support
<germanpianista> but i don't know what else to do :( ... i need my interface to work.. i record using audio and midi
<holstein> germanpianista: if they had promised you linux support, it would work "out of the box" without issue.. or, you can ask them for support
<holstein> a team of professionals were paid to provide you with windows support.. when you go to linux, you take that burden on yourself
<holstein> i *know* that device is class compliant, though.. or at least, thats what i was told my a person who uses it in linux
<germanpianista> i know.. but i'm kind of frustrated.. nothing seems to make it work
<holstein> germanpianista: sure. you should literally need to do nothing to make it work
<holstein> germanpianista: if you have literallly just started using linux audio, i suggest this
<germanpianista> so what do you think should i do?
<holstein> unplug the usb audio device.. *then*, get jack running on your internal audio dvice
<holstein> device*
<holstein> get used to using and routing JACK on your internal audio device, and using some of the applications
<holstein> *then*, when you have jack under control, add the USB device
<holstein> i suggest disabling the internal audio in the bios.. one major issue new users have is that the alsa labels can jump at boot.. so you set jack up to use the USB device, you reboot, and the label changes
<germanpianista> ok, i've been using ubuntu studio just from sunday, so i'm a complete newbie.. how do i open jack?
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> germanpianista: its in the menu
<germanpianista> qjackctl??
<holstein> germanpianista: correct
<holstein> !info qjackctl
<ubottu> qjackctl (source: qjackctl): User interface for controlling the JACK sound server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.10-2 (trusty), package size 603 kB, installed size 1756 kB
<holstein> germanpianista: qjackctl is the jack gui
<holstein> germanpianista: this is why i suggest *not* troubleshooting so much at once.
<germanpianista> ooh thanks, i'll try doing the bios thing
<holstein> germanpianista: right now, you are probably clicking on things like ardour without jack setup, which causes issues with most software and hardware.. start simple
<holstein> germanpianista: the "bios thing" happens later
<germanpianista> yes, thanks!
<holstein> germanpianista: you should first just learn jack and the audio apps.. without the usb device even connected
<holstein> no need to learn and troubleshoot so many things at once
<holstein> germanpianista: what is the goal? multitrack recording to ardour?
<holstein> my history about switching to linux (though, i realize you have not asked, but i feel you should understand the investment of time)
<germanpianista> yes, multitrack recording for audio and midi
<germanpianista> i use cubase in windows
<holstein> i migrated my daily driver laptop to linux.. so that i could learn and be forced to learn linux
<holstein> i used xp and cubase in the studio
<holstein> i *slowly* migrated all that over
<holstein> first, i used a laptop for a year.. *not* doing anything like audio production in linux
<holstein> think of how long you used windows before doing any audio production, for example
<germanpianista> so it's a slow process
<holstein> anyways.. *then*, i ran live CD's and dual booted on the production machine.. making sure i could get the hardware configuration happening
<germanpianista> but what i'm worried about is that the interface got a light indicating activity... that light is always off here in linux
<holstein> i did that for months and months
<holstein> germanpianista: sure.. dont be "worried".. be aware of the facts
<holstein> germanpianista: you are not intended to use that device in linux.. nothing about linux is preventing it from working.. but, there is little it can do to faciliate its working
<holstein> germanpianista: now.. that device is "class compliant" as i understand.. and just works
<holstein> germanpianista: so, i would unplug it, and get familiar with the audio in the general OS, and ardour, and jack.. etc
<holstein> *then*, you can come to using that USB device with some experience and understanding
<holstein> i assure you , i felt as if i had spent 4 grand on all new hardware and software for my studio machine, when all i did was switch to linux.. ubuntustudio.. .but, its *not* trivial
<holstein> it is worth the time. but, there is an investment
<germanpianista> mmm thanks for your help
<germanpianista> i'm trying to set up jack
<germanpianista> what is the driver ALSA?
<holstein> alsa will support the device.. yes
<germanpianista> i'm getting an error trying to start jack server
<holstein> ok.. share
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> or, see that you are using the proper device
<holstein> there are 2 drop down menues
<holstein> what do i do? i get the live CD, start it up, and literally click *everything* and try *all* settings
<holstein> i know that no settings will persist in the live environment, and i can learn to support my device in jack without worrying about breaking anything in my install
<germanpianista> yes you're right
<germanpianista> is there anyway i can keep in touch with you?
<holstein> germanpianista: im logged here *all* the time..
<holstein> but, if its slow, you can try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> if im not here, i'll be around sooner or later :)
<germanpianista> thank you!, i'll try to do what you recommended me
<holstein> germanpianista: and, just try and be patient
<holstein> you cant put a time limit on it.. and you cant hinge your experience on some other companies level of support for linux.. its not realistic
<holstein> think of how long you used windows without doing any audio production.. or messing with audio devices. just using it "as-is"
<holstein> try and give yourself time to get aquainted with the linux system as well
<germanpianista> by the way i have a vinyl player that use the same connector as my USB interface.. i plugged to the PC.. and worked right away!! :S , so it's something with focusrite i think
<holstein> germanpianista: they (focusrite) are welcome and able to provide you support.. *all* of linux and ubuntu and ubuntustuduio is completely open
<holstein> if they choose, they can make using it *quite* simple for you
<holstein> if they choose to make it challenging, there can be little to do about that
<holstein> i personally have stopped using all the devices i have had like that
<holstein> but, using linux is the main goal i have.. if using one particular piece of hardware was my main goal, i would use it as the creator intends
<germanpianista> mmm i wish i had money to get a working device
<holstein> sell yours and by another.. but, i dont think thats the issue
<holstein> i think its configuration
<holstein> germanpianista: you are using 14.04? correct?
<holstein> it should be supported by the latest kernels and alsa
<germanpianista> how do i know which kernel i'm using?
<holstein> http://www.digitalstroopwafel.com/?p=141 for example
<holstein> thats your device ^ and someone stating that the latest kernels just support it.. as i had heard as well
<holstein> germanpianista: you can open a terminal and run "uname -a"
<holstein> if you dont have the latest, i would try the PPA there..
<holstein> germanpianista: do you have proprietary graphics drivers installed?
<germanpianista> ok hold on!
<holstein> are you 64bit?
<germanpianista> yess i saw that website...
<germanpianista> actually i did the same he did and got a big kernell panic and had to reinstall everything
<germanpianista> :(
<holstein> germanpianista: we can entertain what you did wrong there, or look at your current kernel..
<germanpianista> later i installed Linux Mint 17 like he did, and could get it to work only as an audio player, but not for recording....
<holstein> germanpianista: thats going to be the deal, if its not working
<holstein> germanpianista: at this point.. i say, the easiest thing for you would be to just get the upcoming 14.10
<holstein> germanpianista: its so close to release, i think you would barely notice its beta
<holstein> it'll have that kernel, and support for that device "baked in"
<holstein> you can try it live, and see if it works.. if you install 14.10 now, and just run an update, you'll be updated to the final release when it releases
<germanpianista> it says i have right now 3.13.0-32
<holstein> germanpianista: so, theres the deal
<holstein> germanpianista: now you know, and you can confirm with a 14.10 live CD
<germanpianista> how do i install the latest compatible kernel with ubuntustudio?
<holstein> germanpianista: you stated you already had
<holstein> i mean, i would try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.17.1-utopic/
<holstein> you can install them as debs, and *if* you know how to show grub, you can get the kernel panic, and get back to the current kernel
<holstein> germanpianista: you *dont* remove the kernel you are running right now. you just manually install the ones ^
<germanpianista> well it's a litle dangerous
<germanpianista> should i download and install every one of those files?
<holstein> germanpianista: you can set grub to show the kernel choices.. so that *if* you have kernel panic, you can go to the kernel you are using
<holstein> germanpianista: there is no "should"
<holstein> germanpianista: the "should" is that focusrite should support linux
<holstein> germanpianista: they dont.. so, here we are..
<germanpianista> ok!, so amd64 or i386??
<germanpianista> generic or low latency? :O
<holstein> germanpianista: thats why i asked before if you are using 64bit or not
<holstein> germanpianista: are you 32 of 64bit?
<germanpianista> yes, 64bit
<holstein> germanpianista: so, amd64
<holstein> germanpianista: i would want the lowlatency one
<germanpianista> ok, i'll try it and see how it goes!
<holstein> in a terminal..
<holstein> cd ~/Downloads
<holstein> wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.17.1-utopic/linux-headers-3.17.1-031701-generic_3.17.1-031701.201410150735_amd64.deb
<holstein> sorry..
<holstein> i mean.. "wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.17.1-utopic/linux-headers-3.17.1-031701-lowlatency_3.17.1-031701.201410150735_amd64.deb"
<holstein> wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.17.1-utopic/linux-image-3.17.1-031701-lowlatency_3.17.1-031701.201410150735_amd64.deb
<holstein> wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.17.1-utopic/linux-headers-3.17.1-031701_3.17.1-031701.201410150735_all.deb
<holstein> ^ you can copy paste those in if you want..
<holstein> then, from the guide before.. "sudo dpkg -i linux-headers*.deb linux-image*.deb" should work fine
<holstein> !paste
<holstein> paste any errors..
<germanpianista> thank you!, i'm downloading now
<holstein> *then*, after that completes without error.. i would go to "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<holstein> i would make the following change..
<holstein> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10
<holstein> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<holstein> and save it back..
<holstein> *then*, *if* you boot that kernel, and have a problem, you can boot into the kernel you are using right now, and uninstall those you just installed, and try others.. or whatever
<holstein> so you dont have to reinstall like you did before
<holstein> but.. if you *dont* want to do that.. you can tap "shift" and show the grub menu..
<holstein> you may prefer that..
<germanpianista> thanks!, i'm copying that for future reference
<germanpianista> i'm installing right now
<germanpianista> i had one error
<germanpianista> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<germanpianista> E: mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 gzip 1
<germanpianista> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-3.17.1-031701-lowlatency with 1.
<germanpianista> run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools exited with return code 1
<germanpianista> Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.17.1-031701-lowlatency.postinst line 1025.
<holstein> germanpianista: please run "sudo update-grub" and paste in..
<holstein> !paste
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> also, in a terminal "df" and paste there as well..
<germanpianista> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8577252/ this is the first one
<holstein> well, thats probably why you had a "kernel panic" last time
<holstein> seems like, you may have done a custom install? and not given yourself large enough partitons.. did you?
<germanpianista> this is when i type df  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8577256/
<germanpianista> mmm probaly.. i followed i video of some mexican guy :S
<holstein> germanpianista: yeah. thats not good
<holstein> germanpianista: you should literally just install.. and do the defaults
<holstein> germanpianista: this is what i suggest for you for the "path of least resistance"
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/pending/
<germanpianista> really? most tutorials do the custom installation
<holstein> get http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/pending/utopic-dvd-amd64.iso
<holstein> germanpianista: you have no need for custom insatll
<holstein> install*
<holstein> unless you do.. and then, you likely dont want/need ubuntustudio
<germanpianista> mmm is that the beta version you told me eariler??
<germanpianista> i'll download it!
<holstein> anyways.. 14.10 will have that kernel, by default.. you can try it live, and see that it supports your device *before* installing
<holstein> then, if you want to fix your system, you can look at the guide you used, and share how exactly you installed, and maybe you can fix it. or, just fresh install 14.10
<germanpianista> thanks! i'll try it!
<holstein> 14.10 releases in literally a few days
<germanpianista> but that's not ubuntustudio right?
<holstein> yes
<germanpianista> sorry, just read it!
<holstein> we follow the same release.. ubuntustuduio is ubuntu
<germanpianista> wow and if it's going to be released in a few days.. how did you get the link to download it right now?
<holstein> germanpianista: they are up for months and months before.. for testing
<germanpianista> i was thinking you were one of the developers! :)
<holstein> germanpianista: im not a code contributor
<holstein> mostly just support
<germanpianista> are you musician?
<holstein> yes
<germanpianista> me too, and sorry for my english.. my native language is spanish. i'm from CHile
<holstein> nah.. you are doing fine with english
<germanpianista> thanks!
<germanpianista> thanks again for all your help!
<holstein> sure..
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-18
<nixnine> Hey guys, need help.  Trying to log into studio 14.04 but I get an error at start up about busybox and initramfs
<nixnine> Can someone help?
<holstein> nixnine: sounds like that could be any error from hardware failing to corrupt filesystem.. or kernel panic..
<nixnine> that bad?
<holstein> nixnine: i would isolate and test.. run the memtest from a live CD.. test the hard drive.. and "repair" if possible..
<nixnine> how do i do that?
<holstein> nixnine: then, i would run a live CD and see how the desktop responds. see if the hardware seems good.. GPU and CPU and all that.. listening for fans, etc
<holstein> nixnine: from the live CD, there are tests
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/317241/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-diagnose-hard-drive-or-ram-problems-in-windows
<nixnine> running from external hd now
<holstein> nixnine: you are running what from what?
<nixnine> I have booted into another system
<holstein> you mean, you are booting an OS that is located on a different hard drive?
<nixnine> yes
<holstein> then, as i suggested, the hard drive can be bad or failing
<nixnine> can I check like that?
<holstein> nixnine: i use "gsmartcontrol" to test the hard drive
<nixnine> don't have that
<holstein> i typically run the short self-test, then, i'll run the long one.. i spend literally hours testing each drive
<holstein> nixnine: i would install a tool, as the one i suggested, which will  allow you to test the drive
<holstein> !info gsmartcontrol
<ubottu> gsmartcontrol (source: gsmartcontrol): graphical user interface for smartctl. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.7-1 (trusty), package size 692 kB, installed size 1938 kB
<nixnine> reading something about superblock
<nixnine> what is that?
<holstein> http://www.linfo.org/superblock
<nixnine> http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox?answertab=votes#tab-top
<holstein> A superblock is a record of the characteristics of a filesystem, including its size, the block size, the empty and the filled blocks and their respective counts, the size and location of the inode tables, the disk block map and usage information, and the size of the block groups.
<nixnine> could that page work?
<holstein> nixnine: i would "repair" the filesystem after first testing and backing up any data i can locate that i need
<nixnine> so what should I do first?
<holstein> nixnine: ?
<holstein> nixnine: friend, i would test my hard ware
<holstein> nixnine: i use the tools i outlined above to do so
<nixnine> ok.  let me see
<holstein> nixnine: i would have backups before proceeding. and if i could access the drive from a live CD, i would make copies of data *first*
<holstein> then, i would test.. i would read reports, and go from there
<holstein> i wouldnt be interested in repairing the filesystem on a drive that is failing.. i would use my time to replace the hardware
<nixnine> ok
<holstein> if the drive reports that its doing well, i would then repair the file system
<holstein> http://www.maketecheasier.com/check-repair-filesystem-fsck-linux/ for example
<holstein> if you want to skip that step, and just fsck the drive, you can. but, you should try and recover any data *first*
<holstein> if you have no data, or proper backups,then, you can either test or recover..
<holstein> for me, even if the filesystem repair works, i want to test the drive and make sure its physically not failing or bad
<nixnine> checking through disk utility.  already installed.  Say warning on reallocated sector count
<holstein> right..
<holstein> so, you can count those up and read the reports..
<nixnine> non repairable?
<holstein> nixnine: i would have to see your data..
<nixnine> says 569 bad sectors
<holstein> yeah.. thats not good
<nixnine> but the overall assessment says good.  Just that disk has a few bad sectors
<holstein> so, you know where the problem is
<holstein> nixnine: 500+ is not "a few"
<nixnine> So that's the hard drive going bad
<nixnine> few is how it states it
<holstein> nixnine: you have reported bad sectors.. that can cause data loss, and that data loss can cause the errors you are seeing
<nixnine> can't be repaired?
<holstein> nixnine: its up to you to research and parse the data
<holstein> nixnine: the physical drive cannot be repaired.. no
<holstein> nixnine: you can run the filesystem repairs i linked above
<holstein> *after* recovering any data from the drive, i might try that, and run a long test.. the test i run takes hours. and is more thorough
<holstein> i run the long test from gsmartcontrol...
<holstein> but, i dont trust drives like that.. and that *is* what is causing your issue
<holstein> at a different time, when drives were more expensive, i would try and partition around where i thought the broken parts were.. but, it was always a temporary fix that i didnt trust
<holstein> you'd think i get a kick-back from seagate or something ;)
<piero> hi
<piero> my X is bug
<piero> help me
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-19
<paulinho> hi to everyone
<zequence> hi paulinho
<paulinho> i need help: I have an usb video device grabber (Pinnacle DVC101 Rev. 1.1) that I can't use with Ubuntu Studio 14.04. OS doesn't recognize it
<zequence> I have a similar device. It is recognized, but audio does not work
<zequence> I was forced to use another OS in the end.
<zequence> Sure it's not recognized?
<paulinho> i found a workaround but for Ubuntu 12.04
<paulinho> I tried to use with 14.04 but failed
<zequence> Useing is not the same as having it recognized
<zequence> paulinho: After you plug in the device, show me the results of this command: cat /proc/asound/cards
<paulinho> 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia                       HDA NVidia at 0xdfdf8000 irq 21  1 [DVC100         ]: USB-Audio - DVC100                       Pinnacle Systems GmbH DVC100 at usb-0000:00:04.1-4, high speed
<zequence> Ok, so the audio device is recognized
<zequence> paulinho: You can use this application to test the input: qv4l2
<zequence> If 14.04 does not work, try 12.04 (you can test with the live image first - even install the software you need during the live session to test)
<paulinho> ok, thx, I'll try
<paulinho> qv4l2, however recognize card
<paulinho> I'll try connectic a dvd player
<paulinho> connectic = connecting
<paulinho> :-)
<paulinho> thanks again. I've to go (wife is calling for brunch. I'm from Italy)
<belalobo> hello everyone! is it safe to install the gnome desktop on ubuntustudio 14.04 or will it bring me trouble along the way? thanks
<zequence> belalobo: It's quite safe
<zequence> belalobo: You can also do it the other way around, first install ubuntu gnome, then add Ubuntu Studio metas on top
<belalobo> thanks
<belalobo> I already have ubuntustudio
<zequence> YOu'll get duplicate applications for a lot of things. Two file managers, etc
<belalobo> What I need to know is what kind of trouble will it cause
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-12
<erick> Hi.
<erick> I have some questions about the new Wily Werewolf.
<erick> What version of GSteamer would we get with the new Wily Werewolf?
<erick> I think we would get the most recent release of Xfce 4.12 right?
<OvenWerks> erick: same as xubuntu
<erick> I see.
<erick> From here, I still cannot find GSteamer version, though -> http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-15-10-final-beta/
<erick> I am sure I saw Xfce 4.12 in the new Wily Werewolf.
<erick> Couple more questions. I think Ubuntu Studio would give us more software as I could see from the installation disk size.
<erick> Now, I also like Jack Audio. Is there anything else beside that? What else would be the different between Xubuntu and this Ubuntu Studio.
<OvenWerks> erick: yes lots of packages, but also some of the system setting are set for better audio use.
<OvenWerks> swappiness is set much lower, rtirq is set, etc. Also Studio has a lowlatency kernel.
<erick> Thank you.
<gorgonzolapasta> has somebody said something about the gimp themes idea?
<gorgonzolapasta> i cant see the logs :/
<bishops> Hello all, anyone knows what type of USB audio interface would work with ubuntu/linux? I see a lot of forums and links on the internet but they are all very old
<studio-user090> joint
<studio-user090> hellow
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-13
<hartmut_>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-65-lowlatency i686 ** Distro: LinuxMint "qianaMint" 17 ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,00GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2,0GiB, 77,5% free ** Disk: Total: 78,5GiB, 77,0% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation NV43M [GeForce Go 6600] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E
<hartmut_> Gigabit Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 1h 40m 31s **
<cobradabest> Is there any chance I can get help with a problem I'm having with Android Studio?
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-14
<ubuntu-studio> HI!
<ubuntu-studio> can U hear ME novv?
<cobradabest> Hey, does anybody know how to enable flash on Chromium?
<bishops> Hi all, I'm surious to know your advice on getting an audio-interface that is compatible with ubuntu 14.04
<bishops> a USB audio interface, that would work with a laptop.
<cfhowlett> bishops can be done
<bishops> cfhowlett: what can be done?
<bishops> cfhowlett: or more importantly, how?
<cfhowlett> bishops, ask #opensourcemusicians for recommendations
<bishops> cfhowlett: cool thanks!
<JOURNALIST> hi everyone
<JOURNALIST> firstimer to ubuntu studio
<JOURNALIST> none?
<cobradabest> Can someone PLEASE help me?! Cinnamon is only running in software mode!
<cobradabest> ...anyone?
<studio-user093> hello, I'm trying to "reinstall" ubuntustudio... it seems that "Saving installed packages..." takes forever. How long is this supposed to take. After how long must I conclude that it's hanging?
<studio-user093> btw: the console doesn't print anything...
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-15
<brainchild> in audacious, output > effect > baur stereophonic to binaural effect makes me feel like it has increased the bass a little. however i am not sure what it really does
<brainchild> what does it do?
<kg_> Hi all. I am having a problem with Jack. There seems to be nothing under the Audio tab in the Jack connections.
<kg_> Any help will be much appreciated :)
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-16
<link2x> I hope this is the right place to be. I'm trying to replace an Ubuntu 15.04 install with Ubuntu Studio 15.04 and it's failing at the Grub2 install.
<link2x> I'm on a Windows 8 -> 10 laptop with UEFI on, and would like to keep my windows partitions, so a full wipe isn't an option.
<Skeng> Allright guys I have a problem ! :)
<Skeng> I just install Ubuntu Studio on my lenovo notebook and everything somes great but the sound .... Actully went i go on youtube, soundcloud or event try to pley a mp3 on my computer, the file load everething seams ok it looks ike it will play.. but no. I got no sounds and the players are stuck on play but no time running.
<Skeng> have something to sugest me ? :)
<Skeng> be back in 2 min
<Skeng> Ok I have reboot and choose the ubuntu option and not ubuntu (lowlentacy) and it works! i got sound and everything
<Skeng> So what is exactly lowlentacy and why playing video/sound donc work in it you think ?
<zequence> Skeng: It's not related to the kernel
<zequence> If you have jack running on the same sound card as pulseaudio (the regular desktop audio system), you need to make pulseaudio use jack as the output
<zequence> This only works if you have the packages jackd and pulseaudio-module (installed by default), and you are starting jackdbus, not jackd (default on qjackctl)
<zequence> The other option is to just make sure to not use jack while using desktop audio (browsers and other applications that have standard audio features)
<Skeng> Ha so maybe it was the jack becaus it was running
<Skeng> ok thx
<Skeng> but what is the difference between lowlentacy and "normale" boot ?
<lrs> I have a problem, maybe not so much in connection to Ubuntu. I broke my audiojack and need to replace it. And I have two choices 1) buy a usb soundcard (with support for linux) 2) Buy a wireless headphone with bluetooth and a bluetooth adapter?. Problem is I dont know what I should buy? Some of the remote headphones still need a 3.5mm jack, and the usb soundcards im not sure if they work with ubuntu... What should I do?
<zequence> Skeng: The lowlatency kernel makes it possible to run jack with lower latency without xruns
<zequence> Skeng: Lower Frames/Period gives you lower latency, meaning the time it takes for sound to be processed in the computer until it is sent to the soundcard outputs
<zequence> You need low latency in any sitation where you want to do live processing, such as playing a virtual instrument using a midi controller (keyboard)
<syntroPi> I am having an audio issue on ubuntu gnome shell: the output volume slider is wildly around on its own which results in a stuttering output volume. Any ideas where the bug could hide?
<syntroPi> is pulse audio considered to be stable on ubuntu?
<syntroPi> if i just want to have a working audio, would it be recommended to install ubuntu studio instead of ubuntu gnome? i dont intend to do any audio stuff, i just want a stable audio output thats all
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-17
<michaelrose> is installing ubuntu studio and using its repos with ubuntu equivilent?
<zequence> michaelrose: Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu, so they both share the same repositories
<zequence> However, Ubuntu Studio is not just a combination of packages. It has some settings too
<zequence> The settings are mostly for audio, so if you are not intending to do audio, then you have no real use of Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> For audio, I would recommend installing ubuntustudio-audio-core, and then add all users who are to use realtime audio to the audio group
<zequence> Also, after jack is installed, make sure /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf is not named /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled
<zequence> If so, rename it
<zequence> ..this is if you are turning any other Ubuntu flavor (including Mint, which is not a flavor) into an audio production machine
<michaelrose> thanks for the info
<zequence> For low latency you need to always make sure to boot into the kernel linux-lowlatency. It is supplied with the package ubuntustudio-audio-core
<zequence> ..or just install Ubuntu Studio
<michaelrose> honestly not switching distros right now just curious
<michaelrose> thanks for the info
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-18
<Kurobyte> Uhm... Hello?
<Kurobyte> So, I've started using Ubuntu Studio recently
<Kurobyte> I had it opened a few times before, but I'm trying to get used to it now
<Kurobyte> I was watching videos on youtube, but then the video stopped. It was still loading properly, but it was not able to play
<Kurobyte> ...
<Kurobyte> oh
<Kurobyte> Nevermind that
<Kurobyte> It was just Firefox acting up...
<Kurobyte> weird
<Kurobyte> Ah...
<Kurobyte> Seems like it wasn't...
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-17
<Ecomaktub> lol, didnt now it!! a livesystem like a USB stick or DVD stick to access the system trought this devices and make the some changes!!
<Ecomaktub> Let me try, I hope to come back in a minute!! thanks?!
<Ecomaktub> Sakura, didnt worked!! I waited a couple minutes but it got stuck!!
<Ecomaktub> I'll put this command in my list!! any other idea?
<chiton> hi
<chiton> I need some weed
<WeedSeller> Hello
<WeedSeller> Who need some weeD?
<chiton> I need some weed
<WeedSeller> I can sell you the wee
<WeedSeller> weed*
<chiton> How many grams
<WeedSeller> 5 grams
<Toenes> Hi
<WeedSeller> toenes u want to buy weed?
<chiton> 16:18] <chiton> I need some weed [16:18] <WeedSeller> I can sell you the wee [16:18] <WeedSeller> weed* [16:18] <chiton> How many grams [16:18] <WeedSeller> 5 grams [16:18] == Toenes [55c04d80@
<Toenes> I don't want weed
<chiton> I need some chocolate
<WeedSeller> i have too
<chiton> pero the chocolate is bueno o what
<Toenes> I need LSD
<WeedSeller> very bueno the chocolate 100% espanish good
<WeedSeller> i have too toenes
<Toenes> Godammit
<Toenes> I need it too
<chiton> y cristal tienes o que mifriend
<WeedSeller> too i have it my hermano
<Toenes> Esto es el nuevo whatsapp
<chiton> por lomenos
<WeedSeller> que whatsapp
<WeedSeller> esto es el messenger
<chiton> estto que eeeee
<WeedSeller> who need weed?
<WeedSeller> i have some weed my brothers
<chiton> who have a s.o of ubuntu with weed envoriment
<WeedSeller> hello krytarik
<WeedSeller> u want to buy some weed?
<studio-user886> c'è nessuno?
<catbadger> hi all
<catbadger> has anyone got fruityloops running under wine?
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-18
<studio-user894> halooo alll
<studio-user894> i'm newbie in ubuntu studio
<studio-user894> anybody here?
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-19
<linuxpt2> Hi, anyone around?
<linuxpt2> It's been many years since I have used Ubuntu Studio, does it still have a real-time kernel?
<krytarik> linuxpt2: It never had a real-time kernel, but does have a lowlatency one.
<linuxpt2> Ah, thanks for clarifying.
<linuxpt2> Is Ubuntu Studio still worthwhile for musicians and multimedia work eg video eiditing etc?
<linuxpt2> I mean, compared to just using a normal distro eg Ubuntu standard or Mint etc
<linuxpt2> I ask as it had been many years since I used Linux distros so my knowledge is very rusty
<linuxpt2> and I have not kept up with distro progress for at elast 8 years
<krytarik> linuxpt2: In short, I believe yes.  Apart from the various apps and backends, and said lowlatency kernel, it also ships a few default settings and controls to improve specifically working with audio.
<linuxpt2> nice, thanks. I am primarily a musician but also will need to render and edit video
<linuxpt2> i assume if i use ubuntu studio, everything i was able to do in linux mint, i can do in ubuntu studio?
<linuxpt2> linux mint was the ubuntu variant with cinnamon
<krytarik> linuxpt2: Linux Mint is an entirely different distro, but yes based on Ubuntu - so expect differences in the available software, of course - but generally, yes.
<linuxpt2> i just had a quick look around and the health of studio doesnt look too good....
<linuxpt2> is it fizzling out? on use AND on contributors?
<krytarik> linuxpt2: The project could need a few more contributors, yes.
<linuxpt2> are you a contributor?
<krytarik> Yes.
<linuxpt2> Well, thanks.
<krytarik> Sure.
<linuxpt2> What would happen if contribution stopped?
<linuxpt2> would studio be 'sunset'?
<linuxpt2> Also, what sort of help do you give and what kind of help is needed the most?
<krytarik> linuxpt2: On the specifics, I'd advise you to talk to sakrecoer in #ubuntustudio-devel tomorrow (European time).  And yeah, that's the same as with *all* projects, of course.
<linuxpt2> ok will do and thanks
<linuxpt2> i may be able to help going forard
<krytarik> That'd be great. :)
<linuxpt2> yeah it seems like it - makes me sad to read studio is in need of contributors so much
<linuxpt2> but i guess it is kinda specialised variant and users will be few... people who could help will be even fewer
<linuxpt2> and i guess not many contribs would help studio if they dont even use it as users
<krytarik> Well, I don't personally, and I still help. :P
<linuxpt2> What made you pick Studio to help out on then?
<linuxpt2> Over others i mean...
<krytarik> I think it's I liked the people involved there, and I both saw the need for help, and myself in a position to provide it, too.
<linuxpt2> Ah, good on you.
<linuxpt2> I will try to speak with the person you mentioned in the dev room but if I dont, I will try to make a point doing it within the next weekish
<krytarik> Sure, thanks!
<linuxpt2> it would be good for me to at least ask and understand what are the most needed areas of help
<linuxpt2> I would love to be able to offer coding help but currently my health isnt the best so I would be more harm than good developing
<linuxpt2> but I certainly can manage other help
<krytarik> In distro work, coding isn't really the most important or used skill - there are many other things that are way more prevalent.
<linuxpt2> im going after this but to end what would you say are the main things?
<krytarik> Not sure really - there is just so much stuff that seems equally important, except coding. :P
<krytarik> linuxpt2: Nice talking to you.  I'll go to bed too then - good night! :)
<linuxpt2> Hello all
<linuxpt2> Are there any contribs around?
<linuxpt2> Ignore me, just realised... wrong channel.
<studio-user668> hello
<studio-digi> Anyone know if we can use the Android SDK 2.2 on Ubuntu Studio?
<studio-digi> If so what the terminal command would be to download the 32bit libraries.
<studio-digi> This is what they reccomend from the site "sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libncurses5:i386 libstdc++6:i386 lib32z1 lib32bz2-1.0"
<studio-digi> although this does not work.
<studio-digi> once this runs it returns error code "Couldn't find any package by glob 'lib32bz2-1.0' & 'Couldn't find any package by regex 'lib32bz2-1.0'
<studio-digi> Any ideas?
<studio-digi> I would prefer to use my linux distro as i have this configured as my main boot. Any ideas, anyone there?
<studio-digi> Well i guess no one is on at this time.
<centoper> Hello, any one knows if US 16.10 is releasing updates to Ardour 5.0?
<krytarik> !latest | centoper
<ubottu> centoper: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<centoper> krytarik, ubottu, Thanks!
<krytarik> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): the digital audio workstation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.0~dfsg-2 (yakkety), package size 7945 kB, installed size 30671 kB
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-20
<santillanrh> Hey there! I'am testing the new ubuntu studio 16.10. It's getting better (better look with numix theme). I think that numix icons needs to bo be included by default
<santillanrh> But in general its a very good work.
<santillanrh> greetings
<Tiktalik> are there any similar programs to audacity but that are actually good
<OvenWerks> Tiktalik: It depends on what you want.
<Tiktalik> OvenWerks: I'm trying to clean up a recording of a record
<Tiktalik> and split it into different tracks
<OvenWerks> Tiktalik: I find mhWaveEdit deals with jack better but lacks some of the editing plugins that are built into Audacity.
<OvenWerks> Tiktalik: ok, and where is audacity failing in that reguard?
<Tiktalik> incredibly annoying UI
<OvenWerks> :)
<Tiktalik> things like the distinction between pause and stop and only being able to edit when stopped, so you're almost definitely going to lose where you were in the audio
<Tiktalik> when ctrl-z does anything and when it dosen't seems incredibly arbitrary
<OvenWerks> Tiktalik: there is Ardour, which while not made for audio editing would be ok in that respect
<OvenWerks> But in that case I might use Ardour for chopping things into files and then use audacity to "sweaten" the sound (remove noises etc.)
<OvenWerks> Ardour uses all real time plugins and audacity uses non-realtime so the processing is different.
<OvenWerks> When I was doing things like this I used GCDMaster when it was still around. It didn't do any audio processing but was a nice editing tool for taking raw files and fitting them to a CD allowing things like track marks with no audio gap for live recordings
<Tiktalik> yeah, screw this
<Tiktalik> i'm going to toss it into renoise's sample editor
<Tiktalik> and see if I can do something there
<OvenWerks> sure, I don't have renoise but have heard good things of it.
<Tiktalik> i can probably use the beatslicing features to just put each track start into a different pattern, then it'll be easy enough to do EQ/etc
<Tiktalik> yep
<Tiktalik> this is way better
<OvenWerks> good that you found a better solution.
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-21
<studio-user044> hello
<Jlye> sakrecoer does 16.10 Yakkety still need beta testers ?
<ardya> hi, i'm trying to control jack_mixer and its doc refers to channels which are not in fact channels, but are instead control change
<ardya> eachh
<ardya> each mixer channel I add to jack_mixer gets assigned two midi control change numbers
<ardya> doesnt matter which midi channel (0-15) I use to send the change control...this is not very clear
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-22
<HarryRSole> Hello, I need some post installation help. I'm getting errors and I don't see any applications listed in the app store.
<joe__sole> I'm getting errors which are related to "fontconfig" I need some help with.
<joe__sole> Several applications are crashing due to this "fontconfig" error.
<Jlye> can someone tell me why i can use FL Studio installer on Ubuntu Studio Wine ?
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-23
<`{^v^}> Having trouble with screen resolution on AMD Mobility Radeon HD4250: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23368030/  Any ideas?
<polo> hola gente hay  alguien ?
<cfhowlett> !es | polo
<ubottu> polo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<polo>  /join #ubuntu-es
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-17
<sourceslayer> HEy
<sourceslayer> I've already asked this in #Ubuntu, but I'll give it a shot here
<sourceslayer> I have a piano synthesizer that has a couple of MIDI outputs, I've seen a few MIDI-USB devices but I don't know which ones have drivers for Ubuntu and which are best to use
<sourceslayer> How would I go about capturing MIDI output from a device to my computer
<sourceslayer> I don't know much about the topic
<OvenWerks> I don't know for sure the general rule is that if it works on a mac with no extra drivers it will work with Linux.
<sourceslayer> Okay, so look for something that works out of the box with Mac OS X?
<OvenWerks> pretty much. Personally, I take my laptop notebook into a music store and try a few.
<OvenWerks> The last one I had was a roland something. (I don't remember now) I use an old AudioPCI gameport for my MIDI these days.
<OvenWerks> The one I had looked like this: https://www.avshop.ca/recording-midi-interfaces/roland-um-one-mk2-usb-midi-interface?gclid=Cj0KCQjwsZHPBRClARIsAC-VMPBdA7bXb_3gw9Aju_puKgYHLCkYrCzVIOZVgoe_Qq-v6oj3__aN8qwaAvq3EALw_wcB
<OvenWerks> I think it was a UM-One, but not a MK2
<sourceslayer> And this works out of the box?
<sourceslayer> Btw what software do you use?
<OvenWerks> The one I had did yes.
<OvenWerks> It has been a while though. maybe around 12.04 or 14.04
<sourceslayer> Alright, thanks
<studio-user902> hi
<studio-user902> join
<studio-user902> djfree need advice
<cfhowlett> ask your question
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<studio-user902> i have ipods and need good dj software
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicians would know much more
<studio-user902> ok
<studio-user902> thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<studio-user435> olá
<studio-user435> Algum brasileiro?
<Maglithium> is there a way to upgrade standard Ubuntu 16.04 to Studio?
<OvenWerks> Maglithium: Yes add the ubuntu studio metas you what you have
<OvenWerks> Maglithium: be forwarned that running lowlatency audio on unity desktop can be problematic
<OvenWerks> so you are looking for the two ubuntustudio-audio metas (one says core)
<OvenWerks>  (these should be installed using apt-get... not the unity GUI installer
<OvenWerks>  (the unity installer will install jackd incorrectly with wrong permitions)
<OvenWerks> *permissions
<OvenWerks> Then there is -graphics -video -publishing -photography
<OvenWerks> if you are doing audio I would suggest also ubuntustudio-controls
<OvenWerks> It corrects some permission problems that the ubuntustudio install has already done.
<Maglithium> ok, thank you
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-18
<studio-user633> How do you reset the OS to just what it came with?
<studio-user633> Can somebody help me with that please?
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-19
<studio-user069> hello ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support and creativity chat | Ubuntu Studio 17.10 is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2017/10/ubuntu-studio-17-10-released/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
<studio-devel504> i wanted also to know if it is possible to use a programm for coding synths like vst.... i have experience with pure data and max/msp... but my dream was always to develop my own plugin/synth... i have basic knowledge about synthesis (currently additive,subtractive and fm(learning it now)) and i started to develop a plugin in reaper.... the coding language is jsfx and i wanted to know if i can contribute somehow with yo
<krytarik> studio-devel504: Your messages are being cropped the IRC client (webchat) you are using btw.
<studio-devel504> ?
<krytarik> Too long, got cut off.
<studio-devel504> so i need to write sorter message?
<studio-devel504> lol
<krytarik> Split them more like.
<krytarik> Or use a proper client.
<studio-devel504> currently on mac.... need to install ubuntu studio first :D
<studio-devel504> thanks for everything creating partition now.....
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-20
<Chain> hello
<studio-devel326> hello!! is it possible to code own snyths in ubuntu studio?
<studio-devel326> i mean not like pure data... visual programming languages... i mean more like written in c or something like that...
<studio-devel326> is there a own coding language for ubuntu/ubuntu studio?
<OvenWerks> He's gone... plugins and synths should be coded in c, c++ and/or asm and should not use any GUI that uses system libs like gtk or qt...
<igochan> can't get it up and running on vmware workstation 14. 17.04 worked great
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-22
<studio-user954> help
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-15
<juangh> hello there folks...i need your help
<juangh> i have my ubuntu studio, with 18.04 version, since april, ;-)...
<juangh> and today i bought a wacom tablet...exaclty One by Wacom CTL-672
<juangh> i am looking for a few hours the way to make it work...
<juangh> someone have experience in this area?
<juangh> i don't wanna leave my Ubuntu Studio for any other distro, and less windows...
<mrz80> First thing is, when you plug it in does the computer recognize its existence?  Plug it in, then in a terminal window do an lsusb and see if it shows up
<OvenWerks> hey like stick around a bit...
<mrz80> <--- is having the time of his life working on his TSO-esque carol mashup
<mrz80> It's really nice to be able to highlight a chunk of music, push play, and hear what it's proably gonna sound like. :D
<OvenWerks> Ears are one of the best tools in audio  :)
<mrz80> I just hope I'll have the personnel for all these parts come Christmas time! :)
<juangh> hello there mrz80
<juangh> greetings
<mrz80> howdy
<juangh> i am testing other way...
<juangh> https://www.davidrevoy.com/article331/setup-huion-giano-wh1409-tablet-on-linux-mint-18-1-ubuntu-16-04
<juangh> testing it
<juangh> yes, it is shown in lsusb list
<juangh> and when i type hwinfo too
<juangh> and now, following this tutorial when i type xsetwacom --list it is show too
<mrz80> https://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/  <--- check out this resource:  The Linux Wacom Tablet Project .
<mrz80> If you're hitting any bumps in the road, I suspect this would be a good place to post queries and check for solutions
<juangh> yes, yes, that is the main documentation place, but there are no answer for my actual problem...
<juangh> there is an report, but it have not answer, yet
<juangh> this is the product...
<juangh> i am feeling sad
<juangh> https://www.wacom.com/en-cn/products/pen-tablets/one-by-wacom
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-17
<mrz80> Hmm... maybe I should sample that popping noise my ankle makes every step I take and use it for a percussion track :D
<mrz80> Ok, here's one for the bunch:  I'm looking at maybe picking up a 25key midi controller for use primarily to trigger some low pads and hold 'em while I play guitar over top of.  Anythoughts on Arturia Minilab vs M-Audio Axiom?  I see several of both for ~50 clams on reverb
<OvenWerks> mrz80: just looking at what midi maps Ardour ships with, I see:  m-audio_oxygen25.map, M-Audio_Axiom25.map and Arturia_KeyLab49.map
<OvenWerks> the maudio also shows maps for the 49 and 63
<OvenWerks> I sort of wonder how different all these 25/49/61 devices are inside.
<mrz80> I was wondering about durability, feel of the controls, etc.  Functionally they all look about the same.
<OvenWerks> I guess the keyboard part is all made by the same people anyway.
<OvenWerks> For a broader response maybe ask on the linux audio users mail list
<mrz80> *nod*  Something like Great Red Army Struggle Tractor Works and Keyboard for Proletariat Number 7 Music Factory
<mrz80> :)
<OvenWerks> something like that... look at all our phones
<mrz80> Ah, Eureka! (*runs naked through the streets, waving an ubuntu studio laptop over his head*)   Finally solved the "all my patch mappings change when I switch computers" problem!  Save a project-specific patch to channel map in qsynth that maps how I laid out the tracks in the Rosegarden project.
<mrz80> hasta linguini, all! :D
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-18
<adfg> Can somebody help me with a Skype installation? I seem to have partially installed it but something isn't right.
<adfg> It says that my installed packages may have "unmet dependencies."
<adfg> I have no idea what to do.
<OvenWerks> sudo apt install -f
<adfg> "E: The package skypeforlinux needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<adfg> "
<adfg> (It didn't fix the problem.)
<adfg> Are there any other suggestions for fixing my Skype installation?
<OvenWerks> so did you dl skype from the skype website?
<OvenWerks> (the skype package not being in the ubuntu repos)
<adfg> I believe so. I have the Skype icon on my desktop. It looks as if it were installed.
<OvenWerks> hmm turns out I don't have skype installed on 18.04 I guess that was 16.04.
<OvenWerks> Let me try.
<OvenWerks> Ok I went to: https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/ I dl the deb and save it.
<adfg> Yeah I think I did that.
<adfg> And then I had to do something else to install it.
<adfg> But it isn't working.
<adfg> It also caused Chromium to stop working.
<OvenWerks> I'm still downloading.
<OvenWerks> dpkg -i ./skypeforlinux-64.deb is what I will try first
<adfg> If I do that it says: "requested operation requires superuser privilege
<adfg> "
<OvenWerks> (sudo in front of course)
<OvenWerks> sudo dpkg -i ./skypeforlinux-64.deb
<OvenWerks> I open the menu go to internet and skype is there
<adfg> Okay lemme see if that worked....
<adfg> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skypeforlinux:
<adfg>  skypeforlinux depends on gconf-service; however:
<adfg>   Package gconf-service is not installed.
<adfg>  skypeforlinux depends on libgconf-2-4 (>= 3.2.5); however:
<adfg>   Package libgconf-2-4 is not installed.
<adfg> dpkg: error processing package skypeforlinux (--install):
<adfg>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<adfg> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils (0.23-1ubuntu3.18.04.1) ...
<adfg> Processing triggers for mime-support (3.60ubuntu1) ...
<adfg> Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme (0.17-2) ...
<adfg> Errors were encountered while processing:
<adfg>  skypeforlinux
<OvenWerks> Hmm, worked for me... maybe this is the time to try sudo apt install -f
<OvenWerks> However I seem to have forgotten my username password :P
<adfg> You should make password your password so that you won't forget it.
<OvenWerks> I am not even sure I have my username right
<adfg> Username = username, password = password, and your problems will be solved.
<adfg> Okay! Skype is working!
<adfg> Seemingly, at least.
<adfg> YES!
<adfg> DANKE SEHR!
<OvenWerks> Great!
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-19
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support and creativity chat | Ubuntu Studio 18.10 is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2018/10/ubuntu-studio-18-10-released/ | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
<Eickmeyer> Unit193: Thanks for the topic update!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<adfg> I have been trying to install a VPN and the people at the company who are supposed to be able to help me with it don't seem to know anything about Linux. I tried to follow their website's instructions for installing on Ubuntu and I hit a brick wall. Could somebody here help?
<adfg> This is where I run into a problem, with this command not working: sudo openvpn --config '/home/adfg/CyberGhost/openvpn.ovpn'
<adfg> They have an instruction for what to do if that command doesn't work, but the command is gibberish to me: "Note: In case you receive an error message, saying 'No such file or directory', please first use the Terminal window to move to the directory with the configuration files. If for example the files are located in a folder called 'CG' on your desktop, you need to type 'cd desktop' and then 'cd CG'."
<adfg> I do not understand what they are telling me to do there.
<adfg> I can try to do something that might be what they mean, but it doesn't work.
<Eickmeyer> adfg: hang on, I might be able to help you out.
<Eickmeyer> If I can't, somebody in #xubuntu or #ubuntu can as well. Ubuntu Studio is, after all, Ubuntu customized like any other flavor, not a derivitive.
<Eickmeyer> adfg: openvpn is not installed in Ubuntu by default, so you need to first go to a terminal and type 'sudo apt install openvpn network-manager-openvpn'. Once you've done that, log out, then back in.
<Eickmeyer> adfg: Once you've done that, click on the Network menu icon in the upper-right-hand corner of your desktop (if using Xfce as is default in Ubuntu Studio) and click "Edit Connections..."
<Eickmeyer> adfg: My apologies, don't use that menu.
<Eickmeyer> adfg: Try the initial command you were trying (sudo openvpn...), which should now work.
<adfg> So, I have to restart the computer after the first command?
<OvenWerks> no just logout and back in
<adfg> That seems not to have been the problem.
<adfg> network-manager-openvpn is already the newest version (1.8.2-1).
<adfg> openvpn is already the newest version (2.4.4-2ubuntu1.1).
<adfg> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 24 not upgraded.
<adfg> So, I am back where I was.
<OvenWerks> hmm, do you know where the configure file is?
<adfg> no
<adfg> I don't know what you mean by that.
<OvenWerks> well in your first message you said it gave: /home/adfg/CyberGhost/openvpn.ovpn as not being found
<adfg> If you mean the files that I downloaded from Cyberghost, I have them in two places.
<adfg> The location is /home/adfg/CyberGhost/
<OvenWerks> so where ever you have openvpn.ovpn it looks like it expects it to be in ~/CyberGhost/
<OvenWerks> hm, so you can see that file
<adfg> Cyberghost told me to extract the files to that location.
<OvenWerks> right
<OvenWerks> so ls -l /home/adfg/CyberGhost/openvpn.ovpn
<OvenWerks> says what
<adfg> ls?
<OvenWerks> ls -l
<adfg> ?
<OvenWerks> it should show the file permisions
<OvenWerks> in a terminal try:
<OvenWerks> ls -l /home/adfg/CyberGhost/openvpn.ovpn
<adfg> cannot access '/home/adfg/CyberGhost/openvpn.ovpn': No such file or directory
<adfg> Oh wait
<adfg> -rw-rw-r-- 1 adfg adfg 333 Oct 19  2018 /home/adfg/CyberGhost/openvpn.ovpn
<OvenWerks> also, what does pwd give
<adfg> ?
<OvenWerks> in a terminal:
<OvenWerks> echoecho $PWD
<OvenWerks> sorry
<OvenWerks> echo $PWD
<OvenWerks> it should be /home/adfg
<adfg> Yes that's what it is.
<OvenWerks> if not a cd should get you there
<OvenWerks> sudo openvpn --config '/home/adfg/CyberGhost/openvpn.ovpn'
<OvenWerks> does that work now or still not
 * OvenWerks is surprised the two ' are needed... btw make sure you are using ' and not ` :)
<OvenWerks>  The ' you want should be the one on the same key as the "
<adfg> I just copied and pasted it so that I can't get it wrong.
<OvenWerks> right
<adfg> Options error: --ca fails with 'ca.crt': No such file or directory (errno=2)
<adfg> Options error: --cert fails with 'client.crt': No such file or directory (errno=2)
<adfg> Fri Oct 19 18:20:50 2018 us=922250 WARNING: cannot stat file 'client.key': No such file or directory (errno=2)
<adfg> Options error: --key fails with 'client.key': No such file or directory (errno=2)
<adfg> Options error: Please correct these errors.
<OvenWerks> ok, that seems like something that shold be a part of the ssl package (libssl or something)
<OvenWerks> but if so that should have been installed as a dependant
<OvenWerks> however, I am just guessing, not having ever set up a vpn
<OvenWerks> I would try asking in #xubuntu or #ubuntu
<OvenWerks> Studio is mostly a set of packages added to xubuntu
<adfg> Yes.
<adfg> I like Studio because I always found adding things difficult.
<OvenWerks> I can see that. we are working on a utility that adds Studio to any other flavour
<adfg> Thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-21
<p7f> hi, anyone noticed that cheese and other gstreamer based apps (Qt examples) does not work in ubuntu studio 18.04 nor the do in 18.10?
<Glorfindel> I haven't, but I don't use those programs
<Unit193> They don't launch at all, or what?  If you launch them from the terminal, do you see any output?  Perhaps you need a specific gst backend that is missing.
<p7f> hi: it works but slow... here is the outpSe están desechando muchos búferes.: gstbasesink.c(2902): gst_base_sink_is_too_late (): /GstCameraBin:camerabin/GstViewfinderBin:vf-bin/ClutterGstVideoSink:cluttergstvideosink0: There may be a timestamping problem, or this computer is too slow.ut
<p7f> It says my computer may be too slow, but i had no problem before 18.04.. i have i5 2nd generation 6gb ram..
<craigbass76> Any idea why I can see an input registering signal (Volume Control -> Input Devices -> Line In) but don't hear anything.
<craigbass76> I can, however, hear what I'm doing in Ardour, once jack is running.
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-15
<wonko> Any idea what this error could be? (19.10 but I'm pretty sure I saw it on 19.04 as well) [ERROR]: LADSPA: cannot load module "/usr/lib/ladspa/lsp-plugins-ladspa.so" (/usr/lib/ladspa/lsp-plugins-ladspa.so: undefined symbol: _ZN3lsp17builtin_resourcesE)
<wonko> That came from Ardour (which is a detail I forgot to mention)
<Eickmeyer> wonko: Ardour doesn't like that plugin, which is really just the shared file for the ladspa version of the lsp-plugins. You can uninstall it if you have no need for the older ladspa plugins. Only app that might use them is lmms.
<Eickmeyer> Package is lsp-plugins-ladspa.
<wonko> Ok, so I can also just ignore it too. Thanks!
<Eickmeyer> Welcome
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-16
<ly> hi everyone
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Hey!
<studiobot> Saiid Hariri was added by: Saiid Hariri
<studiobot> ابو أسامة was added by: ابو أسامة
<wonko> Doing nerdy stuff with Prometheus (monitoring my video card): https://imgur.com/hlBmcOa.png
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-17
<joshm33> Hey, can anybody help me please?
<studiobot> karl red was added by: karl red
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @joshm33 [<joshm33> Hey, can anybody help me please?], Ask your question and maybe somebody will help!
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> :)
<M_aD> their gone for two hours now...
<M_aD> :)
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Aye.
<DirtyEar> Hi everybody. I have a situation in my pc
<DirtyEar> My pc was broken and I get another one and installed the hard disc in order to get all the Ardour projects, but any of these projects open
<DirtyEar> Ardour does not let me create a new session or open one
<DirtyEar> Somebody could hep me?
<DirtyEar> Jack shows me: XRUN callback (x) everytime
<Eickmeyer> !patience | DirtyEar
<ubottu> DirtyEar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Try asking in #ardour. My hands are tied with releasing 19.10 at the moment.
<DirtyEar> Ok I'll do
<sakrecoer[m]> Wuhu!! Congrats on the new release! :) \o/
<Eickmeyer> sakrecoer[m]: Thanks!
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support and creativity chat | Ubuntu Studio 19.10 is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2019/10/ubuntu-studio-19-10-released/ | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
<dialextremo> Hello, can someone help me?
<tomreyn> !ask | dialextremo
<ubottu> dialextremo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dialextremo> Ok, it happens that all this week i've been trying to install ubuntu studio in my laptop lenovo ideapad 330s AMD ryzen 5 with AMD radeon vega 8 graphics.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> What's the issue you're having?
<dialextremo> I flashed an USB with balenaEtcher and tried to boot, then it shows a black screen, but then with help of forums i got to install the OS. The problem now is that when I rebooted, and select ubuntu studio with low latency it show another smaller black screen
<dialextremo> and tried advanced options with linux 5.0.0-13 -lowlatency
<dialextremo> and it shows "cargando imagen de memoria inicial", I think it translates, charging initial memory image hahahahaha
<Eickmeyer> dialextremo: That hardware is awefully new for that kernel version. What verison of Ubuntu Studio are you trying to install?
<Eickmeyer> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<dialextremo> 19.10
<Lorenzo> Ciao ragazzi! Volevo chiedervi delle opinioni riguardo ubuntu studio. Io sono uno studente di ingegneria informatica, al momento utilizzo linux mint per programmare e win10 per produrre musica, ma ora che ho scoperto ubuntu studio stavo quasi pensando di togliere sia win10 che mint ed usare solo questo. Voi come vi ci trovate? Ci riuscite a fare
<Lorenzo> tutto o dovete ricorrere anche ad altri os? Grazie in anticipo!
<Eickmeyer> !es | Lorenzo
<ubottu> Lorenzo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Eickmeyer> !it | Lorenzo
<ubottu> Lorenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Eickmeyer> @dialextremo: Ok, I don't know. I have AMD hardware that has absolutely zero issues. Try asking in #ubuntu, we specialize in the audio/video stuff here. You'll get faster help there.
<Eickmeyer> dialextremo: This is just a very inactive channel.
<dialextremo> ok, thanks
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> lol it isn't spanish xD
<Eickmeyer> @Reese Polila: I realize that, which is why I posted Itallian shortly after.
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> yep sorry i read the post later
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-18
<DirtyEar> Hi. I am looking for some advice or tip to buy a computer in order to work with music in UbuntuStudio.
<DirtyEar> I have seen Intel and AMD but I am not shure what will be better. If somebody has any idea, thanks to share it with me.
<Eickmeyer> !polls
<Eickmeyer> Oh, sorry. Wrong window.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Any advice to buy a computer to work with UbuntuStudio in order to produce music?
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: As this is a support channel (and that's not a support question), questions of that sort aren't allowed. You're welcome to ask such questions in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntustudio-offtopic. There are also plenty of forums. Look at https://linuxmusicians.com or https://linuxaudio.org as well.
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: There's no easy answer to that question, it's too broad.
<Eickmeyer> You'll just have to do the research for yourself.
<DirtyEar> Excuse me. I will write in that channel. Thanks
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Don't be surprised if you don't get an answer.
<DirtyEar> Ok. I just see a lot of things and I am very confused about it. Thanks for the links you share.
<studiobot> bfzoli was added by: bfzoli
<cfry> hey there, I just made a fresh install of ubuntu studio 19.10 and tried to fire up OBS studio. It says "Failed to initialize video.  Your GPU may not be supported, or your graphics drivers may need to be updated." I installed Mint before, and obs seemed to work there. Can anyone please tell me how to proceed? I am quite noob on Linux.
<cfry> ...or maybe this channel is not used like this, for support? Please let me know.
<tomreyn> cfry: i know next to nothing about OBS, but a little bit about ubuntu in general. this (you can run this in a terminal) let's you check which graphics card you have:    lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> it will post a few lines to termbin.com for sharing it
<cfry> alright, thanks
<cfry> https://termbin.com/x3o2
<tomreyn> cfry: does this computer have a dedicated graphics card / chipset?
<cfry> no I do not think so, it is an dinosaur that I got for free... intel core 2 duo, 2 gb ram, a hp compaq thing
<cfry> I did these two steps:
<cfry> http://www.cgl.ucsf.edu/chimera/graphics/updatelinux.html
<tomreyn> doh, that's old, might not be the best video editing platform
<cfry> and then I googled up this:
<cfry> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1065852/how-to-upgrade-intel-graphics-driver
<tomreyn> you dont need to (cannot) upgrade the graphics driver.
<cfry> ah, thanks
<tomreyn> i'm just looking at https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/failed-to-initialize-video-your-gpu-may-not-be-supported-or-your-graphics-drivers-may-need-to-be-updated.86284/
<tomreyn> cfry: coment 7 at https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/failed-to-initialize-video-your-gpu-may-not-be-supported-or-your-graphics-drivers-may-need-to-be-updated.86284/#post-357686 ...
<tomreyn> ... seems like what may have happened
<tomreyn> make sure you find and use their PPA rather than using the "snap"
<tomreyn> if, on a terminal "snap list" lists OBS, you'll want to "snap remove " it
<cfry> great, I am not sure what PPA exactly is. Should I unistall OBS and download install from their website?
<cfry> terminal says no snaps installed
<tomreyn> hmm then it's not this issue
<tomreyn> how did you install obsstudio?
<tomreyn> it seems it's available in ubuntu, maybe it's even preinstalled on ubuntustudio
<tomreyn> i'm just an ubuntu user, don't really know ubuntustudio well
<tomreyn> !PPA | cfry
<ubottu> cfry: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> so i guess what you can try is to either install their PPA as discussed at the https://obsproject.com/wiki/install-instructions#linux has installation instructions for ubuntu
<tomreyn> or, if you're already using this now, you can remove this PPA and instead use the ubuntustudio version of obs-studio
<tomreyn> i got to leave for now, good luck!
<cfry> thanks, its a fresh its alright if it doesnt work out :)
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: Thanks for handling that one. You kinda hit the nail on the head: even OBS Studio isn't guaranteed to work with all hardware.
<tomreyn> Eickmeyer: :) it did not seem like the perfect video editing hardware.
<tomreyn> Hmm, actually https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/wiki/System-Requirements looks like it could at least start with an intel, though
<wonko> Yeah, looks like it *should* work. Even if poorly.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether intel gpu's still pretend to do OpenGL >= 3.2, this dropped a while ago (to 3.1?), i think.
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/850900/why-is-my-opengl-version-stuck-at-3-0-despite-new-hardware-software
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: To be clear, OBS isn't for video editing, it's for recording and streaming.
<Eickmeyer> But, yes, it requires some beefy hardware to be any good.
<wonko> One of these days I may even get around to actually using it. :)
<wonko> I launched it once or twice, so that's something.
<Eickmeyer> wonko: I use it for livestreaming to Mixer.
<wonko> I was going to try to do some youtube stuff, but that's been added to the list of "maybe one day i'll have free time"
<OvenWerks> it seemed to work ok on my older (these days) i5 with intel onboard GPU
<tomreyn> Eickmeyer: oops, thanks for telling me, you can tell i never used OBS.
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: No worries. :)
<tomreyn> OvenWerks: so it can work on older intels, nice.
<Eickmeyer> It works on my Intel i5 just fine, but I'd be leery of using it on anything older, tomreyn.
<Eickmeyer> (a repurposed 2011 MacBook Pro)
<tomreyn> i wouldn't recommend any GPUs for actual video work, though i guess with current ones it could actually work somewhat satisfactory
<MusicoGeek> Greets from Venezuela...
<OvenWerks> OBS streaming is not really what I would think of as "video work" And I will note that I have pretty low res monitors (what OBS is based on) so that may make a difference as well
<MusicoGeek> Happy with the new announcement, preparing for a Dual Boot w/W10 (just for precise work).
<OvenWerks> Video streaming is generally a lower res solution anyway than rendering a video off line.
<OvenWerks> MusicoGeek: enjoy. While I dual boot, it is linux, linux and linux. I have no windows experience to give
<MusicoGeek> Thanks, I've been using dualboot a while, just decided to migrate my studio to UbuntuStudio, but you know, while we get the AATranslator, been in this transition a while.
<wonko> OvenWerks: When you put OBS in streaming mode does that reduce the resolution or crank up the compression?
<wonko> The little big I used it was for saving videos for later and I get the feeling it doesn't compress heavily doing that
<wonko> s/big/bit/
<wonko> but that probably wouldn't be great for streaming
<OvenWerks> What I did with it was very basic, No recording just local stream with a window view and a webcam. Audio direct to/from jack
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks, tomreyn, wonko: OBS is fully capable of 4K streaming, which would require a very beefy setup indeed. Most people I know that use it do 720p or 1080p (I mod for 10 Mixer streamers and 1 Twitch streamer, all of which use OBS in one form or another). We're talking broadcast quality in most cases.
<OvenWerks> broadcast quality? sounds like a moving target ;)
 * OvenWerks remembers working in a TV station when NTSC was king
<wonko> PAL OR GTFO
<OvenWerks> NTSC? means Never Twice the Same Colour
<wonko> :-P
<wonko> hah, that's a good one
<wonko> Eickmeyer: does it compress more heavily for streaming vs recording? That's just what I assumed but never really looked into it.
<Eickmeyer> wonko: That all depends on the bitrate that is specified.
<Eickmeyer> Obviously, the lower the bitrate, the higher the compression.
<wonko> I don't know a ton about OBS, I just know it has those two options
<Eickmeyer> It's H.264 or hardware encoding. AMD and Nvidia cards are automatically detected and can be used to process the encoding if the user prefers.
<wonko> never bothered looking into the difference since it was never my intention to stream
<Eickmeyer> I use it for streaming, and that was only recently (and after we made the decision to add OBS to the seed).
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Did you set it to Wumbo?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [Did you set it to Wumbo?], I don't know what that means.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=set+it+to+wumbo%3f&view=detail&mid=62D2BE561E895DAA69A362D2BE561E895DAA69A3&FORM=VIRE
<wonko> If I go to OBS settings under Encoder it only shows me Software (x264) and no hardware options. Is something missing?
<Eickmeyer> wonko: What display processor?
<wonko> english please? :-P
<Eickmeyer> GPU
<wonko> GTX 1080
<Eickmeyer> Interesting. Proprietary drivers installed?
<wonko> yep
<wonko> 435.21
<Eickmeyer> Two possibilities: 1) OBS doesn't support hardware encoding from Linux, or 2) They do, but only from the version in their PPA.
<Eickmeyer> Latter is most likely because it might require proprietary blobs not included in the repo (upsream Debian) version.
<Eickmeyer> wonko: ^
<wonko> https://intellectualcramps.wordpress.com/2017/06/08/obs-studio-and-hardware-encoding-for-linux/
<wonko> " Unfortunately, obs-studio doesn’t support this right out of the box, but since it is open source, several people have made the necessary files available."
<wonko> so just not by default
<Eickmeyer> wonko: It might be in the PPA version.
<wonko> that being said, it's not like I don't have free cores. :)
<Eickmeyer> wonko: With your setup? Yeah. With my setup: need corz. Plz send corz.
<wonko> we need a downloadmorecores.com like downloadmoreram? :)
<wonko> libva info: Trying to open /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/nvidia_drv_video.so
<wonko> so you aren't seeding libva?
<wonko> or is that something that would be provided by the nvidia drivers?
<wonko> Next we need to recompile OBS-Studio with the necessary support plugin
<wonko> ok, i'm done with this post. :)
<wonko> oh
<wonko> hmmm, looks like you just leave it set to software
<wonko> ffmpeg does the acceleration
<wonko> unless i'm reading that wrong
<Eickmeyer> Oh! Yeah, that would make sense. ffmpeg does do the accelleration.
<Eickmeyer> Rather, ffmpeg will use hardware accelleration if it's available.
<Eickmeyer> Because ffmpeg > ALL
<Eickmeyer> and ffmpeg is required for OBS
<Eickmeyer> wonko: Also, our OBS comes from Debian, so the Debian Multimedia Team is who packaged it. We did nothing except add it to the seed.
<wonko> but that actually shouldn't matter in this case
<wonko> because it's going to use the system installed ffmpeg
<Eickmeyer> True.
<wonko> $ ldd $(which ffmpeg) | grep libva
<wonko> 	libva.so.2 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libva.so.2 (0x00007f5f9b726000)
<wonko> so yeah, nothing to be done
<wonko> that's a little misleading though
<Eickmeyer> True.
<wonko> some sort of note there would be nice
<wonko> maybe i'll open that as an issue with OBS
<Eickmeyer> I think they're covering their bases. I checked and sure enough, libva was installed. vainfo was not, but not exactly an issue there.
<wonko> yeah, I had to install vainfo
<wonko> which also doesn't actually work
<wonko> so i'm not sure what's going on there
<Eickmeyer> Article is 2 years old, and OBS has come a LONG way since.
<wonko> yeah, I didn't think to check the date at first, once I saw "now you rebuild OBS from source" I scrolled up. :)
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q3kcbJ657t/
<wonko> no idea what that's about or if I even care
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I wouldn't worry about it. ffmpeg should be doing the job.
<OvenWerks> stream ogg
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: That's not an option.
<Eickmeyer> Not on Mixer or Twitch at least.
<OvenWerks> yes it is.
<OvenWerks> oh the server ya.
<OvenWerks> Actually I guess it would be theora
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> How would I go about upgrading to 19.10 from 19.04? Do I need to reinstall everything from a live usb?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Go_Diego_Go [How would I go about upgrading to 19.10 from 19.04? Do I need to reinstall every …], There will be a notification once the powers-that-be feel upgrades are safe and tested.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Oh okay, awesome. The Eon Ermine logo is beautiful BTW
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Go_Diego_Go [Oh okay, awesome. The Eon Ermine logo is beautiful btw], Thanks! :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-19
<studiobot> Saiid Hariri was removed by: Saiid Hariri
<studiobot> ابو أسامة was removed by: ابو أسامة
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-20
<DirtyEar> i. I just installed UbuntuStudio.10 on my pc.
<DirtyEar> I need some help to optimize my pc on UbuntuStudio. For example, I have coneected a TV on my comuted but it does not show me all the screen and I see cuts on my screen
<yelof> DirtyEar, make sure overscan is turned off in the television menu, otherwise it will cut off the edges.
<DirtyEar> Thanks. I fixed the problem
<DirtyEar> I have worked with audio plugins calf, and other like Roomy (I think it comes with AVlinux plugins or something)
<DirtyEar> How can I install all those plugins?
<DirtyEar> Some more questions:
<DirtyEar> 1. How can I installed Roomy?
<DirtyEar> 2. Which program do you recommended to use in order to open vst plugins from Windows?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @DirtyEar [<DirtyEar> 2. Which program do you recommended to use in order to open vst plugi …], You could try wine and see if they work first.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I know Guitar Rig 5 definitely works.
<DirtyEar> THanks. I was installing wine to try to install Addictive Drums
